# Music Dept. Regulars; Gather + Sing!



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

I think you guys are the coolest cats + kittens to ever march the earth, and I think your posts rule the universe and you make for such an awesoem community. And I'd like to get to know you all better. So here's a thread for all of us to just chill in and chat in general about anything (specifcally for those whose msn is a bucket of crap, like myself). From lastest records you bought, a sudden rant you want to let out, fav. colour, why you think monkeys > all and all that stuff.



Im seeing Of Montreal on the 20th


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm getting two more hours of my eleven hour tattoo done tomorrow.



This makes me so happy.

And seeing the Arrogant Worms on the 1st of february.


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh sweet! I cant wait to see that tatto come 08 .

Im thinking of gettign a tatto myself.



XO with that same typewriter-like font.

*is an emo boy*


----------



## cloin (Jan 6, 2006)

I may, strong emphasis on may, be seeing Explosions in the Sky late this month in Houston, if my budget allows.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

Seeing as you were raped on the Nile/Hypocrisy show, here's hoping bro.


----------



## cloin (Jan 6, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Seeing as you were raped on the Nile/Hypocrisy show, here's hoping bro.



I'll be angry about that for weeks to come.  I'm serious.


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh sweet mate! I might see them too, @ the Engine Room if all goes as planned and I dont leave before that date.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 6, 2006)

I probably wouldn't get a tattoo, but I've always considered having my left ear pierced. =/


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 6, 2006)

Cool a place where we can spam. Good idea, moe. Nice ASMZ refrence in the title as well.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Jan 6, 2006)

My next show is hopefully Biffy at the KoKo but I may face some troubles over where to stay the night, as it's down in London and it means a late night travel home.

I also want to add that the Spread the Joy list is such a great mailing list, a good range of stuff being shared.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah, we fucking own in this department. I'm going to start pimping again very soon, when I'm not so god damn busy.

I do not have plans for any shows myself, mostly because I lack motivation to see anything right now, especially since nothing intresting is coming my way.


----------



## cloin (Jan 6, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Oh sweet mate! I might see them too, @ the Engine Room if all goes as planned and I dont leave before that date.



That's the show that I'd be at, so you should try to make it.


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I probably wouldn't get a tattoo, but I've always considered having my left ear pierced. =/



That'd still be cool . XO is for sentimental reasons really. Elliott was so much love.

@ sky; Biffy? As in Biffy Clyro? If so, awesome! 3 great records in 3 years. Those guys will take over the world soon.

And yeah, finally figuring out a system to share music around is such a treat. I got 10 awesome cds this past week.

@ colin; wicked! EiTS would make for such a cool mosh pit


----------



## cloin (Jan 6, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> @ colin; wicked! EiTS would make for such a cool mosh pit



I'm gunna stomp me some damn kids.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

Now that would be awesome to be at.

Fucking being in Canada.

XD

But tattoos are so completely fucking my addiction outside of music.

I want to combine the two with falling into a cliche, or getting a band/artist on my body.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Jan 6, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> @ sky; Biffy? As in Biffy Clyro? If so, awesome! 3 great records in 3 years. Those guys will take over the world soon.



Yup  

My #1 band. And it's not just their albums which are great, I have about 10/15 b-sides, or an albums worth to put it another way, of material by them I love.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 6, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I probably wouldn't get a tattoo, but I've always considered having my left ear pierced. =/



I got my left ear pierced when I was 8. Definitely stood out from the crowd which was good, but had its bad point attached to it. 

Good points: I was considered revolutionary amongst my fellow class mates. 

Oh and girls loved it, but at 8, that wasn?t exactly a good thing so we?ll leave that on the fence.

Bad points: Every time I saw my reflection in the mirror, I would stand there in awe at my sexiness. I would have done this anyway, regardless of the earring, so you really can?t use that.

Basically, all I?m saying is if you want it, go for it. 

Earrings don?t suit everyone though so beware!


----------



## Sid (Jan 6, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> I may, strong emphasis on may, be seeing Explosions in the Sky late this month in Houston, if my budget allows.



You should go.

I saw them a while ago in Amsterdam. Great performance. It felt a bit too short - they played about an hour - but it was very intense.

BUT

I saw Logh yesterday, and oh em gee, I was just blown away by their show. Eargasmic I tells ya, eargasmic.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

Never once pierced here.

Only inked.

Go figure.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 6, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Fucking being in Canada.


 

Why Cata?! Why!!?

*dies*


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

Cata will butcher all the innocent indie kids XD. I loved the drawing you sent me about the tatto, it's was subtle and extremely concious.



			
				theskyisfallin said:
			
		

> Yup
> 
> My #1 band. And it's not just their albums which are great, I have about 10/15 b-sides, or an albums worth to put it another way, of material by them I love.


Sweeeet! They are so cool; and Simon Neil is such an awesome guy.

Has anyone checked out the new _A Love Supreme_ book? it takes about how the John Coltrane's suite  created the songs and what inspired the recording, from people, places and events. Really cool. My fav part is how during some of the shows, the band would throw such a lively gig that they actually had to change their pants from how sweaty they got. 

Now that's punkasfuck.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2006)

That is Phunkadelic!

On a sad note.

I can find my Funkadelic files 

I don't kill indie kids moe, I just violate them XD


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> You should go.
> 
> I saw them a while ago in Amsterdam. Great performance. It felt a bit too short - they played about an hour - but it was very intense.
> 
> ...



I so hate you right now, if they played _Yellow Lights Mean Slow Down, Not Speed Up_, I promise to kill you one day 

and lol @ Jos XD

Cata; I got your fix mate . _Maggot Brian _is currently uploading


----------



## Sid (Jan 6, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I so hate you right now, if they played _Yellow Lights Mean Slow Down, Not Speed Up_, I promise to kill you one day



xD

I'm taking a big risk here, but:







That song live, is 3 times as good as on the album. Seriously, it was musical bliss 

*runs to hide from moe*


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2006)

...am I invited? >.>


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

A Chat? Gasp! Moe, you rock.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 6, 2006)

O_o What a nice place


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

It really is quite nice. Cozy, if you will. *huddles by the proverbial fire place*


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 6, 2006)

FIIIRE!!!!!!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

Fire.....Mmmm....*roasts hot dog*


----------



## less (Jan 6, 2006)

A spam thread for the music pimps. How delightful!

*am going to see Supersilent this sunday*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

I dunno what supersilent is but have fun!


----------



## less (Jan 6, 2006)

Supersilent is a kindowa w?nderkind jazz impro group here in Norway. A group that never rehearses or plays together when not on stage. Being a jazz noob, I kind of consider this a part of the comporary curriculum, and I can't wait to go.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 6, 2006)

So it's improv jazz? Sweet.


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 6, 2006)

GAH!

I lost my copy of "Stranger than Fiction"!

DAMNDAMNDAMN


In happier news, I'm going to see Damage Inc.(early Metallica tribute), Children of the Damned(Maiden Tribute) and Blood Red(Slaaaayyyeer!!!!!) on the 13th. I've heard really good things about the first two, never even knew Blood Red existed before my friend told me about this show. 

Yeah, maybe it's not as good seeing the originals, but it's as close as I'm gonna get for now. 

The only thing that could make it better is if there were a Priest and Ozzy tribute band present. 

Unfortunately, this world is not allowed to be perfect.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

I know a Ween tribute band, the Japanese Cowboys.

Too awesome.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 7, 2006)

Alright, so my mom works with this guy in her office.  This guy's daughter is going out with Brenden from Broken Social Scene.  Brenden gave this guy my mom works with a few signed shirts in case he wanted to give them away.  My mom was gonna buy one of these shirts, but instead, Brenden gets the entire band to sign one of their european tour shirts, and  hand delivers it to my mother at work.  That shirt is now sitting in my dresser, waiting to be worn next time i see them.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 7, 2006)

Woah! BSS is pretty good band...


----------



## Sid (Jan 7, 2006)

Can I just say that Audio Bullys' first album "Ego War" is a brilliant record.

kthxbye


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

xD 

Yay, music nerd chat!


Imogen Heap + Frou Frou are slowly eating my brains. 

And I'm thinking of getting another tattoo actually xD  How far is yours done Cata?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

60% B&W done so far, going in for two more hours in about twenty minutes.

Yaaaaay inks....


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

<3

It's too addictive. In some ways it's good I lack money, else I'd look like a freaking biker by now XD


----------



## less (Jan 7, 2006)

Never did get a tatoo myself. I'm too prone to changing my mind about things, and I wouldn't want to get stuck with, say, a bra tatooed onto my chest or something. In my case, anything can seem like a good idead at the time.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

With me too, but I don't regret things like that. I have the homunculus symbol from FMA tattooed on my chest/boob/tit/whatever you pervs wanna call it. Ultimate geekness and still I didn't regret it yet, although I decided to get it in 15 minutes. XD


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 7, 2006)

I had a lip piercing but it got ripped off in a fight , yes..it hurt like hell. But no tattoo's =o.

GOING TO COLDPLAY IN VANCOUVER ON THE 26TH!


----------



## less (Jan 7, 2006)

Tit will do, thanks.

And how long have you had that thing? Is it legal to get tatoos before you're eighteen in the Netherlands?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

Piercings are cool. I had a few, but my body doesn't handle them too well, so I took them all out. Swicthed to tattoos instead. Much more colourful XD

Edit: Not so long. Since last summer. And yeah. Without parental permission you have to be 18, but most will tattoo you if you're 16. with parental permission..well..my 13 year old sis has one =.=''  (she already hates it, but if she doesn't wanna listen to me it's her own fault)


----------



## less (Jan 7, 2006)

13? That's too soon, even in my book. Yay for teh liberal laws.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

Not liberal laws. A mom with a midlife crisis who decided to be cool and give permission and a retarded tattoo "artist" and me not around not put a halt to that idiocrisy. I got into a big fight with my mom over it cause I critizised her.

It's a big ass spider in a heartshaped web on her lower back. Since she's still growing it's gonna get deformed and lucky for her it's already fading away. It's more like a shade now and she didn't mention getting it redone, so I guess in a few years it's just gonna be a blur.


----------



## less (Jan 7, 2006)

> It's a big ass spider in a heartshaped web on her lower back


Oh dear. Good thing it's not permanent, then.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

I hope so for her. It's ugly as fuck, but she got it to shock people. After a week the fad was over, so now she's rather bored with it XD 

Mine still has effect cause of the well chosen location ^_~

Is an overdose of Frou Frou/Imogen Heap deadly?


----------



## less (Jan 7, 2006)

I certainly hope not. My only experience with music overdose was a two-month Radiohead binge when I was seventeen. Got weird and sad and anti-social, but not quite dead. You gonna pimp your new addiction?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

Sid already pimped it. But I supposed you didn't get it. I'll send you the Imogen Heap.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm musically anti-social all day today. Been listening to music since I woke up 3 PM. 

Slacking and listening, doing nothing. Good times!


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

I had work, a dad that kept asking if he could go online for a few, a sig request and too much pancakes for my own good. My stomach is rather vengeful now. It's like the Godfather of all stomachs. Displease it and you'll find a horse head in your bed.


----------



## less (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the stuff, Maho. Come to think of, it might be somewhere in the massive dose of re-upped stuff Moe sendt me when my comp got working again. Now I've got it singled out, though. My stomach is evil today as well, but I'm going to beat it into submission with a massive dose of drinks and good times right about now. Be seeing you all.


----------



## Sid (Jan 7, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Sid already pimped it. But I supposed you didn't get it. I'll send you the Imogen Heap.



ahh, I only sent it to you, moe and ryu. I uploaded to yousendit and couldn't be arsed to send it to everyone on the joy-list


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

Doesn't matter, I spread it to 2 other already. It will find it's way xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> With me too, but I don't regret things like that. I have the homunculus symbol from FMA tattooed on my chest/boob/tit/whatever you pervs wanna call it. Ultimate geekness and still I didn't regret it yet, although I decided to get it in 15 minutes. XD



And that is one hawt tattoo.  I don't think I'll ever get a tattoo myself, but I might get my tongue pierced.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

Sup --  just subscribing so that I can talk later. Good idea moe .


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> And that is one hawt tattoo.  I don't think I'll ever get a tattoo myself, but I might get my tongue pierced.



I know it is xP

And tongue piercing doesn't seem comfy  I think I like food too much to be fucking around with that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2006)

Says the woman with a nipple piercing.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

EX- nipple piercing

and nipples don't eat. And In my case didn't get eaten in that period. So stfu


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm only getting my ears pierced, guages. As for tattoos, hells yes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2006)

Did it hurt too much or summit? XD And how do you know nipples don't eat?


----------



## cloin (Jan 7, 2006)

She's also a scat fiend.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

Nipples eat children.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes it hurt. What's the use of bumpers if you can't bump into stuff without getting hurt? 

And shut up Colin. I still won't watch at that tupperwared scat you collected.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

Betcha Jesus had a nipple ring.


----------



## cloin (Jan 7, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> And shut up Colin. I still won't watch at that tupperwared scat you collected.



You really don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

Maho > Jesus


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 7, 2006)

I'd just like to say thanks to everyone for broadening my music horizon. Without you, I would be stuck listening to really really pants radio music with 'mainstream' and 'pop' music. I didn't know such great music existed until I came on here! Thanks to everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

Midgets > Maho  > Jesus


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

I surrender to the power of midgets


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

As all shall. First the internet, and then the WORLD! Midgets will reign supreme!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2006)

Maho = Hentai.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Maho = Hentai.



Seconded


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2006)

Do you agree by the Beck manga or by posts in the bath house?... XD


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

I have to pick?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2006)

You could say both and it'd be true.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 7, 2006)

I've noticed a lot of you have amazing concerts which you are really enthusiastic about going to.

As a fan of good raw Hip-Hop (rap and whatever), we're just stuck with 50 Cent and G-Unit and other mainstream MTV buffoons.

Consider yourselves lucky, if Jedi Mind Tricks, Canibus, Immortal Technique, Mos Def, MF Doom and similar came here to perform, I would there in a second.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

BOTH


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2006)

NUJABES!


----------



## Voynich (Jan 7, 2006)

Goodnight scat collectors ;p 

The Maho goes to sleep. (it's saturday and i'm not even out drinking. )


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2006)

Sleep my arse, more like porn and masturbation. =.=


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

That's a Saturday well spent.


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 7, 2006)

Porn sure is great.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

Midget Porn is greatest of all.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 7, 2006)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> Midget Porn is greatest of all.



  :S


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

You know it's true.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 7, 2006)

Possibly. >xD

Coldplay Live in 20 days! I can't wait.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

braces of in 12 days, I can't wait more!


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 7, 2006)

Midget porn is meh.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

lawl, midget pr0n. roffel.


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 7, 2006)

lawlerskates. 

XD


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

martha stewart shot down my roffelcopter but I escaped on my lawlerskates.


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 7, 2006)

*gasp*

We're out of lmaonaise!!



lawl.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

My brain meats hurt.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

Tendorize the brain meat, with pr0n?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

It's tender enough I am sure


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

Recreational Tenderization.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 7, 2006)

heh nice thread never saw it lol im 102 post late to say that but oh well


----------



## less (Jan 7, 2006)

Wohooo! I'm posting drunk on the internet. Last time I did that, my username was "breastpadsgotbouncier" for a month!


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

Yay two more hours done on my tat and it's looking epic.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 7, 2006)

what is it about or theme


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

It's a highly modified and ass kicking picture of the Goddess, Kali Ma.

Here's a link to the pic.:


We are still working on the B&W ink art and conceptualizing the colouring ideas.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

From what I saw of the drawing you sent me, it's going to look killer.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

It really, really is.

It looks stunning now and we aren't even done all the B&W yet.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

When it's finished you are compelled to post pictures.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

I was intending too.

Inks no good if you can't show off its glory.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

\m/ Hailz *ED!*


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

Indeed.



The best part about getting my outer right upper thigh and ass tattooed is that people ASK me to take my pants off in public XD


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

That is certainly a plus. I'll prolly just get a small tat on my wrist.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 7, 2006)

looks like it will be awsome


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

My feet are numb.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

So is this a convo or what?


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 7, 2006)

Why yes, yes it is.


----------



## cloin (Jan 7, 2006)

More or less, though I'm staying out.  I can't even begin to keep up with all the inside jokes and references to other conversations.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 7, 2006)

XD

I'll just sit and lurk in a corner as I usually do ^^


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

Don't worry colin, we are always thinking about you.


----------



## cloin (Jan 7, 2006)

You're just thinking about my ass.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2006)

It's PART of you.

therefor I wasn't lying.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

Morning people XD

*rolled out of bed at 1 pm*


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

*Hung over, but awake*

Now that is real man's tattoo.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

xD

I'm gonna read my manga now XD  I just found 10 volumes of Levathian floating around on my comp.


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Okay. No. Seriously. Very very unsexy. Does not make me soak my panties and certainly does not make me think about giving him head.


It is now a firmly established fact that the true test of musical accomplishment is whether you can arouse Maho sexually.

In related news: Manowar > Steven Seagal.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

I second that statement. Both statements


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

Dvd's/games/random nonsense > Maho


Or at least that's my bf's current state of mind. I tried telling him I AM random nonsense, but well. 

Is having bad taste in music a reason to dump someone?


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

When we're onto topics such as sexual arousal and musical accomplishment, I might add that this is the night on which I plan to slap the music forum with a nice slab of Tindersticks. That band is mandatory in the wintertime.

EDIT@Maho: Yes it is. I did it this winter.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 8, 2006)

Good shit.

You missed a lot of great stuffs.

Maho: Having bad musical taste is a good reason to dump em...if the musical taste is _REALLY_ bad.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

Colin still owes me that Nightingale. 


x_x 

Okay, I need sex now. Any volunteers?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 8, 2006)

I volunteer colin.

He's not as lazy as I am.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

He's never around D:  

Which is too bad cause I'd do him without hesitation.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2006)

It'd be hard to screw someone from another country, Lauz.


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

Not if you're packing like Colin, it isn't.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

Tis not. 

EasyJet is teh love <3

Best thing aboutit: No strings attached. No guys demanding a relationship.

Which is odd anyway cause it's a proven fact that guys suck in dating or keeping relationships.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2006)

XD Why don't you screw someone from Holland? =O


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> XD Why don't you screw someone from Holland? =O




O rly? 

You applying? xD


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Maho, where'd you take that test?

Seriously, waiting to fill my iPod is torture. Sounds like Maho's going through more agony than I am, though.


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

Do a google search for "indie test", it's the first hit. [/exactly what Maho told me when I asked the same question some days ago]


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> Hey Maho, where'd you take that test?
> 
> Seriously, waiting to fill my iPod is torture. Sounds like Maho's going through more agony than I am, though.



Sure am

I have to upload my ipod too. But since it can only hold 600 songs...i'm putting it off since I can never pick the albums I'm not gonna put on.

And my newest art thingy is gonna look awesome XD  

*rules at covering up bad parts of her drawings and stuffs*

Although freehand vectors are so much work. And take fucking much space xD



colours are temporarily.. sorta Xd


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 8, 2006)

*I am not indie at all!*



Who are you trying to fool? Just because you own a couple of Weezer albums 
doesn't mean that you're uberindie. Indie people don't hear about cutting edge 
new bands from MTV. At least the ignorant don't know what they're missing...​
------
But wtf is up with the Weezer thing?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

xD Simpatik lost


I was wondering about the weezer thing too, cause after my first test i switched answers and stuff to see what options there were XD


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

I lol at that picture. The Weezer one, obviously, not Maho's. That was nice. Smooth job covering up her face the bad parts. Very subtle.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> I lol at that picture. The Weezer one, obviously, not Maho's. That was nice. Smooth job covering up her face the bad parts. Very subtle.



xD Thank you  

I still have to cover up her feet and at least one hand cause she's still missing an arm XD


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 8, 2006)

You are an indie snob!

You're just too cool for school, aren't you? You're pretty narrow minded and opinionated with regards to music (and probably most other things as well). But you're allowed to be, because you really are better than everyone else. You take pride in obscurity. You probably prefer vinyl too, you elitist bitch.

Oh yes. But I don't prefer vinyl.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 8, 2006)

I changed one answer become the scenester XD

BTW, I didn't consider it as losing cause I've never seen myself as a part of the indie community


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

No true indies consider themselves indie.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 8, 2006)

I made another test that was lower down when I searched on google

My result:
Ryan Schreiber?
You scored a 91 Music IQ  
Ryan Schreiber? What are you doing taking tests when your hype machine needs tending to. Right now there is some "angular" Sparks rip-off who could use some overblown praise. I'm still waiting for the Rapture's indie dance revolution. The way they inspired those four 17 year old girls to awkwardly Charlie Brown dance really changed the whole dynamic of modern music! 
The Mo-Dettes? James White and the Blacks? Gang of fucking Four? What do those bands mean when you have The Rapture! I hope the Arcade Fire's fame made your pockets fat enough to move out of your grandmothers basement. 

_____
I don't get it...
And I can easily say I didn't understand a question on that webpage..


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 8, 2006)

I got that same Weezer t-shirt =O

You are open-minded!



You're pretty knowledgeable about music in general. You like indie music, sure, but that's only part of it. You'll listen to any old shit as long as it sounds good to you. You're not snobby about music at all, you just like what you like. How boring. Curiously, this makes you popular with the opposite sex.


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> I made another test that was lower down when I searched on google
> 
> My result:
> Ryan Schreiber?
> ...


Ryan Schreiber is the founder of pitchforkmedia.com, one of the most thouroughly hated webzines about indie music in the world.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 8, 2006)

I think I got indie kid on that test. I don't really consider myself indie though.


----------



## NaRa (Jan 8, 2006)

MaximusR34 said:
			
		

> You are open-minded!
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty knowledgeable about music in general. You like indie music, sure, but that's only part of it. You'll listen to any old shit as long as it sounds good to you. You're not snobby about music at all, you just like what you like. How boring. Curiously, this makes you popular with the opposite sex.



I got that too when i took that quiz. The last sentence  is very true lol.Though I can't hold relationships worth shit.I'm hopeless   oh well.

.


----------



## cloin (Jan 8, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Not if you're packing like Colin, it isn't.



On the contrary, I'm hung like a hamster fetus.


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

You're a grower, not a shower.


----------



## cloin (Jan 8, 2006)

I have faith that I will reach one inch some day.


----------



## less (Jan 8, 2006)

That's the spirit. Go listen to some Tindersticks now. They'll make a man of ya.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 8, 2006)

1 inch...from the ground! 


/retard


----------



## cloin (Jan 8, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> 1 inch...from the ground!
> 
> 
> /retard



Suuuure...  that's all I was driving at...


----------



## NaRa (Jan 8, 2006)

Mason Williams=Classical Gas=Guitar Heaven


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

I love Sin City.

Both the exceedingly awesome Graphic Novels, and beautifully done movie.

Well, except for Clive Owens and Brittany Murphy, they both felt stiff.

But Willis, Rourke and Wood all fucking rocked the god damn Basin City.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> O rly?
> 
> You applying? xD



...maybe
>.>
<.<


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 9, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I love Sin City.
> 
> Both the exceedingly awesome Graphic Novels, and beautifully done movie.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen it yet


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Bledel looked decent aswell, I loved how they made her blue eyes blue on screen aswell, great contrast with the black and white.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 9, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it yet



Watch it, cracking film mate.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

I saw it in the cinema, really the only way to see it.


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Sin City was a visual orgasm, and Clive Owens is supposed to be a little stiff in the face. After all, Dwight had his entire face surgically redone during the "Dame To Kill For" incident. Don't know if that was Owens' intention, but that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

I bought it 


Twas good but my mom fell asleep while watching. Cultural barbarian she is =.=


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha, is it just me or did the forums just stumble and fall?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

They stumbled and fell flat on their face. As usual.

Btw, less, not to sound stalky (which i am but thats besides that point xD) you happen to have msn or aim or something?


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

I do, actually. Gimme a minute.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

*gives you a minute and some extra*

Convo's are nice and stuff but it's like a bar: by the time you're sober enough to respond, the conversation moved on.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 9, 2006)

ARRRRRRRGH!

My fucking PC is _still_ not working after getting a new motherboard.

God Damn it.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

*nice cuddly comfort hug*


Do not fear for we are here!

Not that we can do a fuck, but it's nice to know we feel your agony.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

XDDDD Sexually frustrated and ill Lauz is fun


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh shut up! I'm not sexually frustrated! Just cause I didn't get laid in 19 years doesn't mean...



JUST SHUT UP WILL YOU?!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

There there, it's alright. -pats-


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> ARRRRRRRGH!
> 
> My fucking PC is _still_ not working after getting a new motherboard.
> 
> God Damn it.


Oh, btw, I made a mental note to rub it in when it happened; My post count > yours.

*rubs*


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 9, 2006)

My post count still > yours less. Although you probably have made better posts, probably in here. Quality or quantity?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Maybe we should offer Maho a gangbang, to make up for 19 years. =O


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

Someone IS applying it seems XD


I just need attention


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

We all love our #1 favourite female music whore


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> My post count still > yours less. Although you probably have made better posts, probably in here. Quality or quantity?


Well, both obviously.

But I honestly don't think too much about it. I just singled out Keramachi because I noticed I gained on him and felt like being a brat.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> We all love our #1 favourite female music whore



 

Of course you do! I dare you not to


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

...I'd better not.. >.> -looking scared-


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

In yet another bout of e-dick comparison, I'm proud to announce that the music forum recently has surpassed the gaming department in number of threads. We rule the Mall! XD (still a bit behind on the post count, but getting there).


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

We gots Moe and Sunny, we own them already. -listens to Iron & Wine- I'm going to hurt you for that some day, Moe. ._.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

wow, this place sure picked up the pace XD



			
				Sid said:
			
		

> xD
> 
> I'm taking a big risk here, but:
> 
> ...



Does anyone have contact info for a reliable hitman?



			
				less said:
			
		

> A spam thread for the music pimps. How delightful!
> 
> *am going to see Supersilent this sunday*




YOU WANKER!

How hot is Heleg (Deathprod) in real life? 



			
				SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Woah! BSS is pretty good band...



They make me dance in my boxers . Mising any cds? I have the entire discography =]

In other news, external hardrives make for a fantastic investment! Specially when your entire harddrive is deleted.



			
				Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> We gots Moe and Sunny, we own them already. -listens to Iron & Wine- I'm going to hurt you for that some day, Moe. ._.



I did it out of love! and if you think that was bad, wait till you hear _The Sea & Rythem EP_

and I might see him again


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Send it to me, you wanker!  And take me with you, please?


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Ah well, about the Supersilent thing...

They were kinda sold out. Guess I underestimated how popular they were and forgot to throw into the calculation the fact that they played at venue with room for about 200 at most.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

<3333
_
 Beyond the ridge to the left
You asked me what I want
Between the trees and cicadas singing 'round the pond
I spent an hour with you
should I want anything else

One grin and wink
like the neon on a liquor store
We were 16 maybe less,
maybe a little more
I walked home smiling
I finaly had a story to tell

And now in autom time, Lullaby
sing our newborn love to sleep
My brother told me he saw you there
In the woods, morning on Christmas Eve
Waiting

I met my wife at a party
When I drank too much
My son is married
and tells me we don't talk enough
Call it predictable, yersterday my dream was of you

Beyond the ridge to the west
The sun had left the sky
Between the trees and the pond
You put your hand in mine
Said time has brideld it's bow
but I remember you too

And now in autom time, Lullaby
sing our newborn love to sleep
My brother told me he saw you there
In the woods, morning on Christmas Eve
Waiting_


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

Dave: I cant find it ;_;

less; ohhh, that blows mate =[. Dotn worry, you live in norway, which is the most awesome thing ever, you lucky arse. You'll see them again


I just saw a Shakira video, the volume was on mute. It was good.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Moe, send me that Iron & Wine EP, now mister! >/


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

Which Iron & Wine do you need LoD? I can pimp, I think I have all of them.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

The one Moe just mentioned, _The Sea & Rythem EP_, though that might be misspelled, knowing Moe.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry, I don't pay attention when moe speaks. 

And nope don't have that one.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Damn... Moe, why must you fucking misplace everything I want?!


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

I suck? ;_;

and sod of Jos!


----------



## Ryu (Jan 9, 2006)

*jumpes in and ruins the party* =DDDDD 


*dances with moe and jos*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I suck? ;_;


I think we're starting to come to some agreement, moe.  

Seriosuly I have just ordered five albums from three bands that I haven't heard anything from. Talk about random waste of money.

*eats Ada* <3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

If you've got money to spare, I have my eye on a silver pendant necklace and 'The Divine Comedy'... >.>


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

That's the problem, my economy suck major ball, yet I keep wating money on some random shit.

But whatever, if I become a bum I'd like to become one because of music.


----------



## Ryu (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Seriosuly I have just ordered five albums from three bands that I haven't heard anything from. Talk about random waste of money.


Which? =D



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *eats Ada* <3


I think we're starting to come to some agreement, jos. <3


----------



## Powerman (Jan 9, 2006)

I've actually never heard of that Iron and Wine Album


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

Joooooy <3 *tickles*

I spent over 50 dollars on Mali cds, now that mate, was a shopping spree

*is a total Issa Bagayogo whore atm* <3



			
				Blazebrood said:
			
		

> I've actually never heard of that Iron and Wine Album



It's a fantastic releasde. Jesus The Mexican Boy and The Sea & Tyrthem are two of the best songs Sam Beam has ever written


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll be wanting that one as well, moe.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Only $50? Hell, I spend double that on a pair of shoes... Then again, I have big feet. ._.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

$50, each cd was for 2 bucks

DD

Used cds are the most awesome thing ever, after Joy ofcourse <3


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

Moe's typing is getting worse.


xD  I barely buy cd's actually. I spend most money on... Wait  I don't have any money.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

...=O

........=OO!

..........=OOO!!

I hate you. ._.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Moe's typing is getting worse.



You guys are just way too mwean ;_; I just woke up after staying up for 3 days!


----------



## Ryu (Jan 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Joooooy <3 *tickles*


MOeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*snuffleloves*<333 hiiiiiii, my luffly musical whore <3

NY Revolution msn rant laytah? Must see Dansefeber (norwegian version of So You Think You Can Dance?) and make some food first <3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

No, we're just honest.. And ssssht, Maho scares me.. >.> <.< And she needs attention. Attention-needy, big women are scary. o.o


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

mwean you say?

Us? 

Nevahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

Ryu said:
			
		

> MOeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*snuffleloves*<333 hiiiiiii, my luffly musical whore <3
> 
> NY Revolution msn rant laytah? Must see Dansefeber (norwegian version of So You Think You Can Dance?) and make some food first <3



How's you, huggle pengiun you? <3 and oka =D. If msn doesnt work as awlasy, pm spam!

and you should enter Dansefeber, do that buttbutt dance XD



			
				Maho said:
			
		

> mwean you say?
> 
> Us?
> 
> Nevahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

You wouldn't 

I'm too cool for that.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

Fuck, even my smileys have typos in them XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

-slaps-
Start looking for that album!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

Ryu said:
			
		

> Which? =D



*goes to check order info* 

Hmm, not quite three bands, my memory seems to suck.

_*The Drift*_* - Noumena* <-- OK, I have heard these guy's EP, and was blown away. Can't wait to get this album, their EP is some of the coolest Jazz/Post-Rock I have heard.
*Sonna - We Sing Loud Sing Soft Tonight*
*Sonna - Smile and the World Smiles With You*
*Tarantel -  Ephemera* <-- The Drift are a side project from these guys.
*Lazarus -  Like Trees We Grow Up to Be Satellites*




> I think we're starting to come to some agreement, jos. <3


I wish! <333


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 9, 2006)

CLICK THE LINK IN THE SIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SIGN THE PETITION! Even though I think its kind of over..


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> How's you, huggle pengiun you? <3 and oka =D. If msn doesnt work as awlasy, pm spam!
> 
> and you should enter *Dansefeber*, do that buttbutt dance XD


WTF? Are you teh Norwegian prime time tv h4x?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

Okay I wanna watch norwegian tv now XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Watch Mezzo, just as good, only more classical and jazz. <3


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

No Mezzo here. I'm up north remember? But I do have about 50 german channels XD Including one that shows how much snow there is in the Alpes. It shows nothing but the same location all day with a chart that says how many centimeters/meters of snow there are/have fallen/will fall


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

There's lots of snow in Japan, aswell. Some places reach 3 metres, and many people have died. o.o And sucks for you, Mezzo is love <3

But you're welcome to come watch it at my place, solves to problems at once ;D


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> No Mezzo here. I'm up north remember? But I do have about 50 german channels XD Including one that shows how much snow there is in the Alpes. It shows nothing but the same location all day with a chart that says how many centimeters/meters of snow there are/have fallen/will fall


That's your tax money at work.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> There's lots of snow in Japan, aswell. Some places reach 3 metres, and many people have died. o.o And sucks for you, Mezzo is love <3
> 
> But you're welcome to come watch it at my place, solves to problems at once ;D



You better be able to back up those insinuating suggestions mister


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, I have two guitars and a tv in my room, so I think I can.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow Maho, that snow channel + weed would be such an awesome time XD

@ Max; I signed =]. And WOW! 14024 Signatures in total! that makes me so freaking happy I could cry right now.

less; I'm an avid norway fan 

Seriously, Issa Bagayogo is awesome. My mates and I have been jamming to his cd all weekend. I ned to up this for everyone


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Find. Iron & Wine. Simple suggestion. =o Or should I try it in typolanguage? Fndi Irona nd Weni.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Wow Maho, that snow channel + weed would be such an awesome time XD



Not really. I tried at first christmas day. It even had a blizzard but no matter how much weed I smoked, It still didn't get fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Warning: Do not read '213 things Skippy can't do in the US Army', you will die of suffication. Thank you.


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Wait a minute, I just read back on the whole dansefeber thing. Moe, you responded to a post by Ryu, also knows as Ada, telling you what Dansefeber is, meaning that Ada is Norwegian, which would also explain why Vash has been dragging around untranslated Bare Egil Band lyrics as his location lately.

It all makes sense now!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

An Epiphany!


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

xDDDDDDDDDDDD

A true romantic my bf.
I just got this cry for help on msn:

xJoshx -|- Why not come snuggle with me :3 zegt:
MY PENIS ITCHES!


Lovely ne?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

As lovely as Scen's quote in her sig:



> It isn't going to suck its self.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

Well neither am I right now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

XDDDD Don't you have a vibrator or something? =O


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Maho's boyfriend is pure class.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

I live at my grandparents' house with my dad who likes bursting into my room, a nan that cleans every corner of my room and a granddad that can prolly even hear a pin drop during a metalconcert. 

What do you think?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

That you should come over to my place and not inform your boyfriend of the going ons.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 9, 2006)

I second less' statement. xD


----------



## Ryu (Jan 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> How's you, huggle pengiun you? <3 and oka =D. If msn doesnt work as awlasy, pm spam!
> 
> and you should enter Dansefeber, do that buttbutt dance XD


I should. Blow them away with my awsome ass.

That didn't come out right XD
...either did that really, if you think about it =X



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *goes to check order info*
> 
> Hmm, not quite three bands, my memory seems to suck.
> 
> ...


Oddly, they 'sound' kinda interesting XD Pimp me when you get them? =D



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I wish! <333


Sweden's not that that far away form norway, you know XD The wrestling and pizza offer still stands ;D



			
				less said:
			
		

> WTF? Are you teh Norwegian prime time tv h4x?


Nuh, I R D: 



			
				less said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, I just read back on the whole dansefeber thing. Moe, you responded to a post by Ryu, also knows as Ada, telling you what Dansefeber is, meaning that Ada is Norwegian, which would also explain why Vash has been dragging around untranslated Bare Egil Band lyrics as his location lately.
> 
> It all makes sense now!


That bare Egil thing is kinda my fault, yeah.. <D  
And yes, jeg er norsk ja  S? du gale latino mannen p? dansefeber? XDDDD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

Ada <333 said:
			
		

> Oddly, they 'sound' kinda interesting XD Pimp me when you get them? =D


Of course I'd pimp Ada. Ada is luff after all. <33



> Sweden's not that that far away form norway, you know XD The wrestling and pizza offer still stands ;D


I'll see what I can do once I'm not failing classes. XDD


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

@ryu: Nei jeg gikk glipp av hele moroa, ass. Var det verdt ? se p??

EDIT: I said "ass". Huh huh.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Need tutoring from me, Sunjop?


----------



## Ryu (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Of course I'd pimp Ada. Ada is luff after all. <33


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!! 
*waits by mailbox*
what, what? *pushes jos to wait by mailbox* =DD



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I'll see what I can do once I'm not failing classes. XDD


REMEMBER THE VODKA. 
it's still crazyfuck expensive here T____T 

Have you seen any of the vids I told you to dl? (a) 
*expects a no* .__.


----------



## Ryu (Jan 9, 2006)

*DP NO JUTSU?!?!*



			
				less said:
			
		

> @ryu: Nei jeg gikk glipp av hele moroa, ass. Var det verdt ? se p??
> 
> EDIT: I said "ass". Huh huh.


jaaaaaaaaaaaah~!
Men s? fulgte jeg jo skikkelig med p? so you think you can dance da  

XDDD


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

I would vote for Joy booty


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Jeg så litt på det sjøl, ass. Har ingen betenkeligheter med å innrømme det. Får ta'n neste uke, da. *håper gale latinomannen gikk videre*


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

But.. But.. I need my money for school ;_;


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha, why am I not suprized that you guys are talking about vodka in a music bum convo thread


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Because music = intoxicating products?


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Because you voted Reagan?


----------



## Sid (Jan 9, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Because music = intoxicating products?




true dat


*Spoiler*: __ 



that 10 character limit is really annoying


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

So, Im still looking for a hitman to take out Sid.


----------



## Sid (Jan 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> So, Im still looking for a hitman to take out Sid.



He won't ever find me.

cause I'm stealth like a ninja


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 9, 2006)

You'd hurt the bunny?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Go to the Glorious thread of *ED!* ( I'm speshul *ED!* =3 )


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 9, 2006)

There sure are alot of EDots around here xD Can't blame you though, they are superheroes. (k) 

Didn't find the thread though


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> So, Im still looking for a hitman to take out Sid.


What'd he do this time?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

The Beck FC... It got deleted... ;_;


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

The artist or the manga?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

THE FC! THE BELOVED FC! ._. It was the bestest thread EVAR on NF.


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok, with a spoon this time: Was it a fanclub for the manga called "Beck" or was it a fan club for the artist called "Beck"?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Manga. <3 The most influential manga of my life.


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

Too bad. I've heard great things about that manga.


----------



## Sid (Jan 9, 2006)

I_Voted_Reagan said:
			
		

> You'd hurt the bunny?



na-uh, the bunny would protect me


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 9, 2006)

I need Iron and Wine love. I haven't heard any! Also, if anyone would send my albums form Over The Rhine (other than Ohio or Good Dog Bad Dog) I would love them forever!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2006)

Joe can pimp you with OtR.


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> I need an album by Orbital. I don't know what it's called, but there's a Sony Walkman on the cover. I will do dirty things to get this.



OMGWTF I quote myself because everyone reads this thread 

Pure desperation, not a shred of dignity left on my ever so nekkid music self!


----------



## cloin (Jan 9, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Too bad. I've heard great things about that manga.



I seem to remember Maho telling me that it sucked hard.


----------



## Powerman (Jan 9, 2006)

I never got into Beck at all. What caused the FC to get  deleted?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 9, 2006)

Out of curiosity, what is that ED the lot of you have?


----------



## NaRa (Jan 9, 2006)

:amazed 

just read that thread.I'd become a follower but i plan on reproducing at least once lol.Although i do agree the world has to many fucking people already.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Hailz be to *ED!*.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 9, 2006)

NaRa said:
			
		

> Issa Bagayogo - Bard
> 
> just read that thread.I'd become a follower but i plan on reproducing at least once lol.Although i do agree the world has to many fucking people already.



Cheers bud.

So, how many people are following the way of ED!?


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

A shitload, or possibly a shitload and half of alot.


----------



## less (Jan 9, 2006)

I am, although I recently switched my uniform for more leisurely wear.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

Between the forum and the people I know

26

So far.

Conversion is simple, not rites, no baptism, just a willingness to accept the Word of *ED!*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Except the sacrifice of an emo kid.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 9, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Between the forum and the people I know
> 
> 26
> 
> ...





Nice, good luck with it mate!


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 9, 2006)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> Except the sacrifice of an emo kid.


oops i killed 4 ^____^ got a little caried away


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

That's okay, emo kids don't have feelings.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 9, 2006)

hahahaha thats good to know i think i ran over one today ^__^"


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Sometimes you have to sacrifice more than one, most of em don't have souls.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

Sure they do. They keep em logged in their LJs.

And Jedi, I don't need luck, those who don't accept *ED!* are losing out on their own


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

We're the luckiest losers around.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 9, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Sure they do. They keep em logged in their LJs.
> 
> And Jedi, I don't need luck, those who don't accept *ED!* are losing out on their own



Really? =O I better join.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 9, 2006)

What the hell is "LJs"
hahaha yeah sense i converted ive been much happyer (still cant spell for shit but oh well)


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Live Journal, it's like an emo staple. You ain't emo if you don't have an LJ.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 9, 2006)

hahaha that is dumb as hell


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

It's emo. Plain and simple. They will post their angsty poems and problems there. Nobody cares, but they do it anyway.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

Live Journals are...

I mean...

I have one. For random absurd rants that have no other place.

But WHY would you actually post anything personal in there?


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

Good god, I just heard a song from Nickle backs new record(WTF?) about this pitcure or something. And after one nanosecond of that aweful "METAL " vocals my ears bleed. I'm willing to bet that recieving anal sex from a 300 pound black man called Lucy in jail would have been a more gratifying and pleasuring experince.


Cata; did you get the Madlib record? Msn died offfor me befiore I could check.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 9, 2006)

sorta like all of the My Crack shit(My space)?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

Eh.

Myspace has some great potential for exposing bands to the world.

Is why I have an account.

That said. The majority of people on Myspace need to be sterilized.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a myspace, for the reason Cata stated. and because I get very bored at 5 am when nobody's online.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

You bet I did moe.

And that song has been playing on the radios for like three months now here.

I HATE Nickelback with a passion only rivalled by my loathing for Mimes.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

It's been playing longer than that here.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

I mean, dont get me wrong , and I love humanity and all that hippy jazz, but I would do everyone a favour if I was placed in a room with them and a 2 by 4

And sveet! fianlyl you got it, Im about to pimp an even awesomer record, a real down and gritty Mali record


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll give you a baseball bat and a set of thumbscrews.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 9, 2006)

well perhaps but the only time i saw a My space account it was just horrible and full of junk seemed like a waste of somebodys time


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Alot of the time it is. I just use it to kill time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 9, 2006)

I've finally got the *Bad Brains - Bad Brains* Vinyl! *Waits for his Turn-Table to start working...*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

hah, I've got like 200 records from my dad. No turn table. But it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 9, 2006)

hokageryu said:
			
		

> well perhaps but the only time i saw a My space account it was just horrible and full of junk seemed like a waste of somebodys time



It's expected.

A lot the hiphop (if you can call it that) people listen to shit like 50 Cent and G-Unit. 
A lot of those people that hate their parents listen to some crappy parent hating music.

They all have their idiots.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

No

No it's not.

You need a turn table.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

I know, I know. But I'm broke, and he's cheap.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 9, 2006)

Holy Sheeite. 

My dad gave me a million Vinyls, Mainly Roots-Punk, Funk, Jazz, Ska, Brit Pop, New Wave, a little bit of Metal, maybe one or two non-essential Hardcore records.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

My Dad gave me random bands. But no turntable.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 9, 2006)

You could always sell the Records.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

X The Punk Rocker said:
			
		

> Holy Sheeite.
> 
> My dad gave me a million Vinyls, Mainly Roots-Punk, Funk, Jazz, Ska, Brit Pop, New Wave, a little bit of Metal, maybe one or two non-essential Hardcore records.



I love your dad.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

That would be sinful.

And wrong.

And not right.

And really uncool.

Unless they sucked.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 9, 2006)

Whoa dude, he's taken. j/k. 

Yeah, he rocks.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 9, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Oh, btw, I made a mental note to rub it in when it happened; My post count > yours.
> 
> *rubs*


If I... erm... cared about post count... I would have stepped it up or commited suicide a long time ago.

But what I AM posting in is essentially a spam thread...


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm lost. Who's boning who's dad?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 9, 2006)

MoeMoeMoe.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Wait! Moe's boning moes dad and moe? One of them is Moe's evil twin, moe. And the plot thickens!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 9, 2006)

The new BR album is coming out later this year!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Brazilian album?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 9, 2006)

BR = Bad Religion


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

I know, but BR also means brazilian.


----------



## NaRa (Jan 9, 2006)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> That's okay, emo kids don't have feelings.




I almost died when i read this  
ain't it the truth


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 9, 2006)

Fudge, I g2g. 

BaiBai friends.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Adio's amigo. I gotta go too. Chores and homework call my name. I dont know how they got it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, my cars not gonna fix itself, see you guys around. *runs*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 9, 2006)

How do you know it wont?


----------



## Powerman (Jan 9, 2006)

Because I'll damage it if he doesn't work on it himself.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

Bloody hell, I lost 3 pages worth of writing for the music website when my harddrive crashed, I though I had them saved ._.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

Ouch.

Bummer for you.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Bloody hell, I lost 3 pages worth of writing for the music website when my harddrive crashed, I though I had them saved ._.


Computers suck, I hate when I lose shit and backing things up is a hassle.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Ouch.
> 
> Bummer for you.



Bummer for us. Those pages had my post rock article and a few record reviews =[. *starts re writing* and I had such a cool intro too >_<

but, at least my music is all safe and sound in my backharddrive, all is well <3

Jos; you deserve having your pc dieing on you


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 9, 2006)

Ouch
sucks for us is right.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 9, 2006)

wow that sucks! 
Damn this place is dead all of a suden


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 9, 2006)

Road Trip to Los Angeles in July! Whos with me!? =D


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 9, 2006)

WTF this is a music chat thread!? 


I never noticed >.>


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah^^ Just come here and sit quietly in the corner..


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

Music talk pops up someday. not right now though.


Last night I got a drunken text love declaration xD I was lik"e "Okay now I'm sure he's pissed" And it wasn't even my bf.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

XDDDD Maho gets attention, the whore! =O


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

xD It was Dan.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Who's Dan?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

Shikamaru-sama

  Which makes it even more hilarious.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't you two hate each other? And I gots a new DVD. =DDD


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Really? It must be good, what is it? A music DVD?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

We hate eachother as much as we love eachother. Sofar it's about 50/50 

Sexual tension ftw : D


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

What about sexual insenuations? =O And it's Jimi Hendrix; Live in Woodstock - Deluxe Edition. =D


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

Not if they're from you


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey, you haven't complained about them, so why start? =O


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not complaining. Did I kill you or block you yet? No? 

Means I don't care


----------



## Powerman (Jan 10, 2006)

I care Maho... I care.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

xD Good good. So how is life for you lately? I heard you were making a wedding cd. Does that mean it all went well?


----------



## Powerman (Jan 10, 2006)

Wedding Cd for my friend. I wasn't able to ask my girl yet. It's pretty much official she just does't have a ring on her finger. I'll give that to her at some point this month.  Granted she knows It's coming I still want it to be special rather than "Oh yeah here is your ring".


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

Kevin Federline has  made a wesbite with samples from his upcoming rap record!
Music Request Thread

GoGoGo! This has all the makings for the most comedic effort since the dawn of time, I already have it set as my hompage

EDIT: Congrates Blaze! That's wonderful news mate ^.^


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

That's really cool, BB. How long have you and your girl been together?

EDIT: Moe, no! Kevin Federline? I didn't know Chavs (capital C is merited) could actually rap!!!


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Kevin Federline has  made a wesbite with samples from his upcoming rap record!
> Music Request Thread
> 
> GoGoGo! This has all the makings for the most comedic effort since the dawn of time, I already have it set as my hompage



Who is...? 

-edit- It's Britney's husband -___-


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

Blazebrood said:
			
		

> Wedding Cd for my friend. I wasn't able to ask my girl yet. It's pretty much official she just does't have a ring on her finger. I'll give that to her at some point this month.  Granted she knows It's coming I still want it to be special rather than "Oh yeah here is your ring".



I see ^^;; Well good luck on that anyway.


MOE! NYUUUUUUUUUUUU ;o;


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Kevin Federline = Britney's Spearer.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

that's a lame joke joe 



Neewayz, I forsee a duet coming up anyway ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

...The Apocalypse is nye


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 10, 2006)

I might buy it. XD


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

It's glorious man, GLORIOUS!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Nye? As in Bill Nye? 

Anyways, who was saying that the Fort Minor album was not good? On the whole it is mediocre, but there are some standout tracks that make the album worth a listen:

Right Now (feat. Black Thought)
Kenji
Out the Back (feat. Mr Hahn)

If you don't like those songs, then I just don't know what to tell you. Great lyrics, great production, and overall great tracks, IMO. I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll stick to Nujabes. x3


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

The problem is that he can do better. That's what erks me the most.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh, believe me, I prefer Nujabes, but check out those tracks if you were sent the album.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 10, 2006)

aaw man i should have seen this place befor 
hey guys 'n girls 
recently bought 2 zappa albums
great stuff


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

You'd better start upping them for Moe, unless he'll kill, pillage and rape you.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 10, 2006)

I have unpublished paparazzi photage of zappa >D


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Out the Back (feat. Mr Hahn)


Feturing me? Whaa?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Share? I think Moe and the colin and jef88 will love you forever, if you do


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 10, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Share? I think Moe and the colin and jef88 will love you forever, if you do


indeed  

the cd's i have are
-does humor belong in music
-sheik yerbouti
if you dont have them i can upload them (but i want to be easy with my DL and UL limmit DL = 10gig a month UP= 1gig a month)
let me know


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> -does humor belong in music



I will have you babies if you up this.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 10, 2006)

XD
i'll be uploading it in a micro second my friend 
one stupid thing
my itunes converts them to itunes song type  and i dunno how to not do that for the fellows that dont use itunes
Nvm i'll rip them with windows media player and it will be fine


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't bother thinking, SEND BITCH!


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 10, 2006)

We can convert them to mp3. 

NOW SEND!!!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 10, 2006)

oke  nice cause i cant 
windows media player sucks


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, yes it does. And Moe, we've got matching images.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Steven Segal's singing voice honestly makes me feel bad for him. I also really hope that he writes his own songs, since taking those lyrics from someone else would be a bad move.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 10, 2006)

joe do you think he wrote lollipop?

the only song i think he wrote him self is prolly my god
the lyrics  hes just asking for trouble


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

I haven't even bothered to listen to that album.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 10, 2006)

I can up some weird scandinavian music if there is any interest.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is "any interest." Send it my way, and to the people on the Spread the Joy list (see the stickied thread just outside of here, in the Music Department).


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

That girl isn your sig Dave is Sam's sis, and she fucking rules <3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

Moe's going to mod something!


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

I_Voted_Reagan said:
			
		

> I can up some weird scandinavian music if there is any interest.



Mate, if you have anything from the Rune Grammofon label, do send.

and danke jeff <3. dont worry, I can convert m4a myslef =]


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 10, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> I haven't even bothered to listen to that album.



Listen to Steven dammit!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

I'd rather listen to Eric Johnson ;D


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

I have Eric Johnson - Bloom, if you want it, Davo.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmm... No, not right now, I have only like 500 mB of total HD space left, I seriously need to buy a slave HD.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 10, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> I'd rather listen to Eric Johnson ;D



Somehow I can't argue against this. XD

kingler - would you please send Bloom my way as well?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

30 minz is forever? Spoiled brat!

I have been trying to upload the same file 5 times and every fucking time I got an 404 page after 2 hours of uploading ;_;


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

*starts up Lollipop*

O_O

*resumes listening to Lollipop*


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> 30 minz is forever? Spoiled brat!
> 
> I have been trying to upload the same file 5 times and every fucking time I got an 404 page after 2 hours of uploading ;_;



You could try sending it to me via AIM and I'll up it for you.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

MU loves me, I think *ED!* blessed me with super-human MU skills.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 10, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> 30 minz is forever? Spoiled brat!
> 
> I have been trying to upload the same file 5 times and every fucking time I got an 404 page after 2 hours of uploading ;_;


i cant upload it 5 times cause i would be over my UP limmit of 1 gig XDDDD


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

LMAO @ Steven Segal lyrics.

"My reputation is not for sale."

From Steven Segal - Not For Sale

How fucking delusional can he be? Does he think someone is trying to buy his reputation? XD


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> How fucking delusional can he be? Does he think someone is trying to buy his reputation? XD


I'd buy it. Think of the fun you can have going clubbing with a reputation like that.

Random Guy: Look over there, that's less! OMG, I can't believe he dares to show his face in public!
Random Guy 2: Yeah, I hate him too, but look away and be quiet man, he can kick our asses.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

Would anyone pay for his reputation, thats' the question


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 10, 2006)

The only thing I have from rune grammofon is Arne Nordheim, the electronic pioneer. Started to make electronic music in the 60s or something. My dad loves him. XD


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

> Yeah, I hate him too, but look away and be quiet man, he can kick our asses.


I am a lot less worried about getting my ass kicked than I am about getting my neck snapped. I would definitely leave the building before I started talking shit XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

UL and you're in the family.


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

@I_Voted_Reagan: Don't tell me you're Norwegian too! Damn, I don't feel special anymore. There's a heavy Norwegian member inflation going on nowadays.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm off to play MapleStory, later y'all. -mass anal rapage for all- NO exceptions!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

I may not be an exception, but I _am_ exceptional.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

No, just no.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Holy shit! I just heard Steven Segal "sing" the word poonanny. It's on Strut, if anyone else was able to make it that far through the album XD

EDIT: He says it like a million times on this song.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 10, 2006)

ow god
this cd is soo emo
in stead of cutting my wrists its cutting my ears 
ow god XD


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

A testimonial praising the life-altering quality of the Steven Segal record said:
			
		

> Doing the rounds of my paper route, I rode by my local music store. I heard Something about Lollipops emanating from the speaker. I heard the low and shrill sound and it immediately began soothing my jangled nerves. Little did I know that this little piece of plastic, with the wondroous words and lyrics of Steven Seagal burned onto it for all of eternity with a laser, was soon to change my life.



I soooo wish I was kidding.

shutup_KST.jpg


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## Jef88 (Jan 10, 2006)

i readed that too 
i was sooo shocked for life
poor kid
hey moe look at youre pm box 
theres a cd going youre way


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

That first review must be a joke  

MUST BE


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

The rest of that review is hilarious. Several a day? Damn.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

The review is obviously a joke. I hope. I mean, how can it not be?


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

Dank jeff, and yah, its my failed attempt at dutch.


okay, I cant believe I'm actually saying this, but:

I just heard the strokes new record, and I dont feel like ripping my gut out to cover up the sound with my screams. This is a huge accomplishment for the band :amazed.


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

It doesn't matter if it's a joke. Someone actually wrote that stuff. It's like Goatse going "only kidding, peeps".

EDIT: I think the first track is pretty cool, actually. I mean, on the Strokes album.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Dank jeff, and yah, its my failed attempt at dutch.
> 
> 
> okay, I cant believe I'm actually saying this, but:
> ...



I saw them on mtv live (as in flicked by and stopped to see if it was bad) and it was uninspiritional as always. Julian's voice sounds like my boss'. After 2 minutes I fail to recognize any change of tone and stop listening.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I saw them on mtv live (as in flicked by and stopped to see if it was bad) and it was uninspiritional as always. Julian's voice sounds like my boss'. After 2 minutes I fail to recognize any change of tone and stop listening.



Precisly why it's an accomplishment, they actually sound better XD.

But yeah less, jubebox is quite the fun track.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 10, 2006)

The Hives > The Strokes.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

I_Voted_Reagan said:
			
		

> The Hives > The Strokes.



We have a winner. But in general, anything > the strokes


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

I just finished that Segal record. That album really makes you ponder some deep questions, like "Why am I still alive?" and "Why has my brain forsaken me?"

Thankfully, I am now listening to Damn Dirty Apes - Ape Kill Ape now. My ears no longer hate me.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

"Damn Dirty Apes" is the best band name of all time. Only rivaled by "Butthole Surfers".


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Especially if you know what it is referencing. Planet of the Apes is awesome XD


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

So, who wants some Morrissey? I'm planning to up _Bona Drag_, _Maladjusted_ and _Viva Hate_.

Joe; tell me what you think of it after you finish spinning it 



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> "Damn Dirty Apes" is the best band name of all time. Only rivaled by "Butthole Surfers".



ANAL CUNT!!!


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

I_Voted_Reagan said:
			
		

> The Hives > The Strokes.


I disagree. The Hives are one of the few bands hailed in the music forum I don't get at all. And you didn't answer my question from before  .


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not a Hives fan either.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 10, 2006)

To lazy to dp/bump the recommendation thread, but anyone know any good instrumental RJD2/Molemen and even Hans Appleqvist style?

Oh and Hellacopters > The Hives > The Strokes


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> So, who wants some Morrissey? I'm planning to up _Bona Drag_, _Maladjusted_ and _Viva Hate_.


Pass me Morrissey, I don't have any of those. :/



> Joe; tell me what you think of it after you finish spinning it


I'll be sure to do that, moe-moe.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> We have a winner. But in general, anything > the strokes


Yeah, I just mentioned that cause I've always thought that they're similar. But at the same time completely different. The first time I heard the Strokes I thought it was the Hives XD 

The Strokes, the pride of new york. (Don't remember which reporter who wrote that)

Edit:





> I disagree. The Hives are one of the few bands hailed in the music forum I don't get at all. And you didn't answer my question from before  .



See answer above. And YES, norwegian power \m/


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

Will do Jos, and do you need some Pixies while I'm at it? I just finished upping _Death To The Pixies_

and to end the band argument; Sam Beam > The univerise.

Pekster; Have you checked out the Bloom Blip Sid uploaded?You'll fancy it



			
				I_Voted_Reagan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just mentioned that cause I've always thought that they're similar. But at the same time completely different. The first time I heard the Strokes I thought it was the Hives XD
> 
> The Strokes, the pride of new york. (Don't remember which reporter who wrote that)



Ah, that would be the ever so "accurate" NME magazine .


They suck.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 10, 2006)

Hm, i didnt get a PM. Maybe because i have been to lazy to pm you about putting me up in the "Slap me some good music with bread and ketchup"-thread. Could you plz do it, and if anyone still ahve the link to it, id appreciate a pm with it. I know that Sid and you got good taste, so it'll probably rox


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

NME has a very strange definition of pride. Like, they're proud of what they do, for instance.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Will do Jos, and do you need some Pixies while I'm at it? I just finished upping _Death To The Pixies_


Nope, I think have all the Pixies in one form or the other and I have that one somewhere (CD).

Oh and NME suck donkey shit, they always manage to piss me off when they suck Kurt Cobain cock. Seriously they are obssessed with him.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Hm, i didnt get a PM. Maybe because i have been to lazy to pm you about putting me up in the "*Slap me some good music with bread and ketchup*"-thread. Could you plz do it, and if anyone still ahve the link to it, id appreciate a pm with it. I know that Sid and you got good taste, so it'll probably rox



...XD. Im soooooooo changing the name of that thread to that. 

I'll dig up the link for you and I'll add you to the list.

EDIT: gah, I delted it, could someone forward it to pek?



			
				less said:
			
		

> NME has a very strange definition of pride. Like, they're proud of what they do, for instance.



I loled so damn hard XD


----------



## Crowe (Jan 10, 2006)

I finally got it. Thanks Sid for the upload


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll take some Morrissey, seeing as I've only ever heard one song--you know, the one from Charmed and that one movie with all the witches...

*shooting blanks this morning*

Umm, you know...the one where it goes 
"I am the sun
I am the air"
Err...
"I am human and I need to be loved"
...
That one.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

:amazed

You heretic, do you also mean to tell me you dont have anything by _The Smiths_?

That's like saying Jos isnt an emo boy =[


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I'll take some Morrissey, seeing as I've only ever heard one song--you know, the one from Charmed and that one movie with all the witches...
> 
> *shooting blanks this morning*
> 
> ...


"How soon is now?". t.A.T.u did a cover of that one. Good stuff.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

T.A.T.U should be shot though. 


Anyone listening to that should be shot, which means I'll be single again


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> That's like saying Jos isnt an emo boy =[


Someone is getting *cock*y.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Someone is getting *cock*y.



I still think you rule the world <3


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 10, 2006)

If this keeps up, I'll turn into an emo kid.

MY FUCKING PC STILL DOESN'T WORK!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 10, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> T.A.T.U should be shot though.


Whats wrong with two lesbian girls who sings about how they will make the world/family recognize them and have sexy videos?  *cough'


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

As far as top fourty pop goes, I say t.A.T.u (yeah, I know to spell it) released the album of 2005.

*ducks*


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with two lesbian girls who sings about how they will make the world/family recognize them and have sexy videos?  *cough'



The man's logic is flawless.

@ Kera; mate, that serisouly blows =[


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

Lesbians are not sexy =/ 


Gawd I must be gay


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with two lesbian girls who sings about how they will make the world/family recognize them and have sexy videos?  *cough'


The fact that they're not lesbians and it was only a PR thing. 

That's wrong I guess.


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

...moving right along.

Who here has hurt themselves moshing?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey, PR, real, doesn't matter aslong as there's lesbian action.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 10, 2006)

You and I can keep on rocking without stopping right, but it seems that the ones in front of you and me can't. About 1,5 hours out in the concert there's always some dude that gets tired. In stead of holding his hands straight up, like the other rockers, he'll start to rest his elbow on my shoulder. And when everone starts jumping, he has to protect his dignity as a rocker (or something), so he starts to jump along , and I get an elbow smacked in my face every second. 
This has happened a lot of times. I kinda like it


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

Tough shit.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't mosh. My boobs don't like it much


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

I_Voted_Reagan said:
			
		

> You and I can keep on rocking without stopping right, but it seems that the ones in front of you and me can't. About 1,5 hours out in the concert there's always some dude that gets tired. In stead of holding his hands straight up, like the other rockers, he'll start to rest his elbow on my shoulder. And when everone starts jumping, he has to protect his dignity as a rocker (or something), so he starts to jump along , and I get an elbow smacked in my face every second.
> This has happened a lot of times. I kinda like it


Sounds like someone has been to Roskilde.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

XDDDDD -dies- Maho wins several interwebs!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 10, 2006)

> Sounds like someone has been to Roskilde.


I wish ;_;



> I don't mosh. My boobs don't like it much


This brings up something interesting, how many elder men do you think just go to concerts to grab some ass? :S


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

I go to concert to grab Sam's ass.

guys, you have to check out this little band; Parker and Lily. So bloody good. I love the slow motion My Bloody Valentine vibe they have. Awesoem stuff


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

I_Voted_Reagan said:
			
		

> I wish ;_;


No Norwegian has any excuse not to go to Roskilde.

Unless you're like, fourteen.

EDIT:You're not, are you?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmmm... Depends on what kind of concert you got to, I guess.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

First one to grab my ass without permission got away with just a broken nose. I wanna see those elder men try


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

Does your boyfriend has to ask permission aswell, or does he like have a permanent-access pass?


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

^ L.O.L

Sveet! I found both Parker & the Lily records for 5 bucks only! 3 cheers for used cds on amazon.com!


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> guys, you have to check out this little band; Parker and Lily. So bloody good. I love the slow motion My Bloody Valentine vibe they have. Awesoem stuff


Whatever happened to "show, don't tell"?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

I need to check out a music store near my school, maybe they'll have Iron and Wine, or even better, NUJABES!


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Does your boyfriend has to ask permission aswell, or does he like have a permanent-access pass?



He got permanent acess. Although I'm not afraid to rip up his pass when he messes up


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

XDDDD Record that, will you? =3


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

> I _might_ be sixteen


If you're sixteen by this summer, you're old enough to go to Roskilde. In fact, you're old enough to buy beer, liqiour and hard core porn in Denmark.

EDIT: *pictures Maho ripping up her boyfriends pass*
X(


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 10, 2006)

> If you're sixteen by this summer, you're old enough to go to Roskilde. In fact, you're old enough to buy beer, liqiour and hard core porn in Denmark.



Oh yeah, I already knew that. But jesus, why haven't I gone there before then!?.. I'll tell you why, my MOM is norwegian and she doesn't work by danish rules


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

I_Voted_Reagan said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I already knew that. But jesus, why haven't I gone there before then!?.. I'll tell you why, my MOM is norwegian and she doesn't work by danish rules


Now, why would you bring your mom to Roskilde? That kinda defeats the purpose, doesn't it?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2006)

Goodnight guys. Thelma and Louise requested I take them away for their beauty nap. ;p

Btw thanks less <3


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

Moe, I so need to send you Weens track - I Hate Morissey (and the Smiths)

It will make you laugh, and offend you all at once.

It didn't offend me, bt then I never cared for the Smiths...or Morissey.


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll have a piece of that as well if you don't mind, Cata.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

Send that over! I think I'll have a blast with it.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

Upping to YSI.

Should be amusing

XD


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 10, 2006)

HAHAHA my friend once made a shirt that said Morrissey sucks,  just to offend me.  Anyways cata, send that to me too.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 10, 2006)

Good ol' Ween. *is waving his dick in the wind*


----------



## less (Jan 10, 2006)

That was, well, interesting. Too bad I couldn't make out most of the lyrics, because the guitar playing was kinda drunken, I think.

@lesserhumyn: Could you get a move on with the song for the Coerce listening thread? I like those things.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

Ween are rarely sober when live.

In fact I believe it's against their religion to perform sober.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 10, 2006)

Sober performances are highly overrated.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

lesserhumyn said:
			
		

> HAHAHA my friend once made a shirt that said *Morrissey sucks,*  just to offend me.  Anyways cata, send that to me too.



I assume your friend is dead then. You did the right thing.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

Ween - I hate the smiths is awesome.

_Your homosexual, leave me out of it!_ XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

It's very Ween. As I recall the first time they played that song was in the Smiths hometown.

XD


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 10, 2006)

Ween is awesome. I need more.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 10, 2006)

The Smiths ftw, used to listen very mcuh to them.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 10, 2006)

*opens door

I used to be a Smiths fan!


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone heard msuic by Colin Hay? I've heard some of his stuff on my favourite TV show (scrubs) and I wanted to hear more. Anyone got stuff to share?

I just realised I can't thing of anything spontanious to say.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 10, 2006)

Nothing says "I will love you forever" like shared syphillis scars.

Syphillis, it's the new Diamond.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 11, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I assume your friend is dead then. You did the right thing.


boom headshot  
yup i think he is 
morrisey is good


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2006)

Man I stick out here.

I dislike Morissey.

>.>

and the Smiths.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 11, 2006)

Well you make up for it by not sucking in other areas, Cata.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2006)

Is true.

On a similiar note, the wait for the new Devin Townsend Band is fucking killing me.

So. Damn. Close.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 11, 2006)

How to Dissappear Completely 17 is


----------



## Voynich (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh wait, I don't like Morrisey either actually. Or the Smiths. Always found myself skipping their songs so I just deleted all the stuff completly.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

You're too school for cool. 8D


----------



## Voynich (Jan 11, 2006)

Well I am actually XD That's why I quit


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

Drop-outs FTW, ne, Cata?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2006)

Well technically I was drop-out and went back.

The last time I was in school, I was expelled from an entire school district.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice. Was that cause of the mushroom thing or something else? XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2006)

The Mushroom thing yeah.

I mean it didn't leave any permananet damage..and she did seem to be enjoying herself.

>.>

It also wasn't intentional dammit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

I demand details!


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2006)

Hah

Not on here.

My childhood stupidities will remain off of the Forums.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 11, 2006)

Why is Misfits so great.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2006)

They never were.

They are fun, catchy, and certainly at the time novel. B ut I never thought they were brilliant or great myself. Not that that stopped me from buying a few albums


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 11, 2006)

I guess we have different definitions of great then  
But heh, I just really really like the idea of "Horror-punk"


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2006)

Plenty of projects in that vein.

But yeah, some of it is really good. 

Check out Wednesday 13 - Transylvania 90210


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the recomendation. 

Whats you're opinion on Monster Magnet, I'm maybe going on a concert with them soon. (:


----------



## mow (Jan 11, 2006)

Greenday should have stopped recording before they even set foot in a studio.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2006)

I can't say I care for them. But I don't dislike them. A little to straight forward and unimaginative at times. But good headbanging stuff.

Also of interest.

Reverend Horton Heat, Tha Darkest of the Hillside Thickets, Danzig (solo albums), Murderdolls, Gwar


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks man, I owe you. 

@ Greenday is like gay on a stick.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2006)

No worries, I have an interest in the horro-punk/metal/rock scene myself.


----------



## less (Jan 11, 2006)

For those interested I can tell you that the first song of the new Fleurety album is recorded and it sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## mow (Jan 11, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> For those interested I can tell you that the first song of the new Fleurety album is recorded and it sounds pretty sweet.



Wohoo! I didnt even know they were working on a new one to begin with


----------



## mow (Jan 11, 2006)

Sweet, I'm glad they are working again, If it's even slightly close to how good _Min Tid Skall Komme_ was, then it's going to be great.


----------



## less (Jan 11, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Sweet, I'm glad they are working again, If it's even slightly close to how good _Min Tid Skall Komme_ was, then it's going to be great.


I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello friends.

Guess what?


----------



## less (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello, friend. 

What?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 11, 2006)

I just ordered a used copy of the Teen Idles self titled demo tape release: *Teen Idles - Teen Idles*.

This is before they went hardcore, and it even has 2 songs by the Slinkees, The band before the Teen Idles(The band that started Dischord Records)!!


----------



## less (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats! I trust we will all hear it soon?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 11, 2006)

When I get it.


----------



## Powerman (Jan 12, 2006)

When do you plan to recieve this?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 12, 2006)

X The Punk Rocker said:
			
		

> I just ordered a used copy of the Teen Idles self titled demo tape release: *Teen Idles - Teen Idles*.
> 
> This is before they went hardcore, and it even has 2 songs by the Slinkees, The band before the Teen Idles(The band that started Dischord Records)!!



Holy god, that's awesome.
Ian MacKaye is my fuckin hero.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 12, 2006)

I'M BACK BABY!

Got my home PC working, dowloading *Spread The Joy* albums as we speak. It's nice to have a computer.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 12, 2006)

Yup it's great! Horrible and weird things have happened to me today. First off, my pr0n got discovered... by my GRANDMOTHER T___T

Second, I got somehow managed to both fail and manage to get the second highest grade at a test... And now I have to figure out how the hell that happened..


----------



## Voynich (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice...all my nan ever found in my room were condoms xD  And my dad found yaoi on my comp which only had the awesome side effect that he doesn't check my folders anymore ;p


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2006)

_Xiu Xiu - I love The Valley OH!_ Is one of the best tracks in history.

Kera; Sweet! Get the Mali stuff, Quick!

Simp; ouch =X

Maho; XD XD XD @ your dad


----------



## Voynich (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah. Sometimes my dad is good for something besides stealing my part of dinner.

Less and I just had a 2/3 hour msn conversation about dialects, sociolinguistics and pronunciation. And we both enjoyed it. Strange stuff... xD


----------



## Sid (Jan 12, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Less and I just had a 2/3 hour msn conversation about dialects, sociolinguistics and pronunciation. And we both enjoyed it. Strange stuff... xD



Good stuff. 

I have a phonetics exam coming up in 2 weeks. Need to start revising really...


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 12, 2006)

My conversations on the intellectual side of things tend to orbit politics, socio-economics and religion.

Go figure, some of the most argumentative starting topics...whod'a thunk it?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Jan 13, 2006)

i thought it.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

Are you psychic?

O.O


----------



## less (Jan 13, 2006)

Planning my next pimping, I have a question to my whores/pimps/johns: How about G?te? 

Old news? News? Pimped and over? Never heard of? Heard one song but hate them? Heard one song and thought it was mediocre but changed your mind as you jizzed on a picture of the lead singer's face? Not really into young innocent looking chicks but think the music is awesome? Think this line of questioning is getting a little uncomfortable but would like to hear them anyway?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 13, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> First off, my pr0n got discovered... by my GRANDMOTHER T___T



Ouch!

Good luck on explaining that one.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

why bother?

If you have pron, it's pretty evident why you have it.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 13, 2006)

It's good for the spirit. <3


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

That it is.

It's also an importan key in the prevention of prostate cancer..


----------



## less (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey S&G. Are you new wave?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 13, 2006)

Not really, it's just a sarcastic line from Kurt Cobain; a title of an very obscure studio jam. I found it amusing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Josip, feel like making me a sig? =O


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 13, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Yup it's great! Horrible and weird things have happened to me today. First off, my pr0n got discovered... by my GRANDMOTHER T___T


poor you  
i feel sorry for you 

hey guys


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

I come baring cookies.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Psssh, Moe, your MSN couldn't even handle the Ghostbusters.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 13, 2006)

i doubt that
msn + moe's cookies = ownage of ghostbusters
if not this is just reagular spam


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 13, 2006)

I want me one of those moe-style cookies.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

No, once I started singing the Ghostbusters' theme, Moe's MSN just died.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 13, 2006)

ow i see
good thing i dont have you in my msn XD
just kidding


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

I bloody hate you for it Dave XD. I need a decent pc =/

and a decent keyboard


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

And spell check?...  Sorry Moe, it's just too hard not to.  Ah well, atleast I know that you're alive and well when making 'em, once you start using good spelling, I'd have a heart attack.


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

If only I was an smod


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

You'd do what, whine at me? ;D


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

I want Hot Topic Sasuke boxers! XD Seriously, that's the gayest thing ever and therefore I must get them somehow.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Got a link?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

A sec...

123456789

Edit: well sdfsdfg! Getting a 404 whenever I try to get on the Hot Topic site =.=

Must be Sasuke's wrath


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Quoth the server; 404_ 




Once upon a midnight dreary, while I porn-surfed, weak and weary,
Over many a strange and spurious porn-site of "hot chicks galore",
While I clicked my fav'rite bookmark, suddenly there came a warning,
And my heart was filled with mourning, mourning for my dear amour,
"Tis not possible," I muttered, "give me back my free hardcore!"
Quote the server, "404."

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I porn-surfed, weak and weary,
For many a quaint and curious website of X-rated lore,
Found the server nearly napping, http replies a-slacking,
Though my loins were filled with burning, yearning for a teenage whore,
And as I paused awhile in hope that service be restored -
Quoth the server, "404."

Once upon a night-time dreary, as I web-surfed, red-eyed, weary,
I resisted strange and lurid websites of hot sex galore,
But my curiosity grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
I gave in and clicked the link to see what waited there in store.
And with the clicking, came the ticking, of the page that was no more
Quoth the server, "404"


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 13, 2006)

here

XD

-edit-


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks!

Sasuke is finally close to that what he always desired.
Well is that gay or is it gay?! I want them


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 13, 2006)

I guess it's gay



> Naruto Sasuke Boxers
> 
> These black boxers have a grey splatter background, an image of Uchiha Sasuke, "Sasuke" in red and white text, "Naruto" on the elastic waistband and another image of Uchiha Sasuke on the back! Button closure. 100% cotton. Wash cold. Dry low. Imported.
> 
> ...


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

For 5 dollar I wouldn't reject being sandwiched by 2 fabric Sasuke's ....


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Ýou'd look hot in them, Lauz, bath house material. XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 13, 2006)

Sasuke is so mainstream now -_-

Boxxorz..


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Jeff and I have decided to give Moe his own titles, because he is so awesome.

Sexuality: Homoesmexual
Religion: Moeslim
Species: Homoe Sapien Sapien; Cro Magmoe


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 13, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Jeff and I have decided to give Moe his own titles, because he is so awesome.
> 
> Sexuality: Homoesmexual
> Religion: Moeslim
> Species: Homoe Sapien Sapien; Cro Magmoe


 
great you posted it


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

Maho:
xD i totally want those gay sasuke boxers 
too bad we don't have hot topic over here
xJoshx :
 you saw them too
I noticed them over everything xD
xJoshx :
I wanted a pair D:
So I could turn them inside out and Sasuke would be sucking me off

Maho:
and they're just 5 dollars now
xJoshx :
osna  O_O
xJoshx :
Sasuke IN MY PANTS for 5 bucks

I think I just realised why I'm dating him xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

That took you a loooong time, then.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

Thos boxers make Baby Jesus cry.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

Well not really. At times I just forget it.


And yeah Cata, that's the whole point.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Ah, all right. 

Hello lasagna-man.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

It's still wrong.

It's really all about the Baby Olson Twins boxers.

>.>


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> It's still wrong.
> 
> It's really all about the Baby Olson Twins boxers.
> 
> >.>



I demand proof. That just screams p*d*p****.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, I saw it at a store in Vancouver called Offensive as possible (I don't know if they are still open...I would like to hope so) you could buy the boxers and the "I Slept With the Olson Twins Before They Became Famous" t-shirt as a pair for $30

I so should have bought it.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

You should. You missed an opportunity to offend every mom in Canada and America.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

I think virtually every mom in the world who knows who the twins are.

Maybe one day.

If not, I'll make my own, with the babies faces on the inside of the fabric..

XD

If there is a hell, I not only have a first class ticket, but a seat in the lowest levels reserved for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

I'VE FINALLY GOT A FUCKING S-RANK! WOOHOO!


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

w00t I say old chap. w00t and Tallyho old boy.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I think virtually every mom in the world who knows who the twins are.
> 
> Maybe one day.
> 
> ...



I want a pair of panties with Oro on the inside. Preferably with his tongue sticking out...


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

What about Jiraiya?

Hehehe

I'd wear those 

>.>


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

Seconded. 


Just not the orange Naruto jacket. You're like a walking shit throwing target when you wear that.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 13, 2006)

Maho's got a point. I always thought Naruto's pre-timeskip outfit was lame.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

It was bloody tacky I'll admit it.

But it was for the purpose of being noticed.


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

Kishi was never much of a great custome desginer

Except Neji's new outfit...ummmm Neji


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

I dunno, Kakashi always had a great costume, and Lee and Gai are smexy

XD


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

Yar; green spandex and Oasis inspired eye brows for the win XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

don't forget the lovely leggings.

Mmmm, brightly coloured clashing costumes.


Nothing says stealth like being more brightly coloured than a parrot.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

I've never seen the new outfits actually o_0  Yeah, I'm a quitter.

Well you have to admit that not being noticed while looking like you got attacked by a colour crazy Jigglypuff is indeed the ultimate stealth achievement


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Cubone FTW!


----------



## Voynich (Jan 13, 2006)

Red cross ftw?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

I love Worth 1000

there are some brilliant pieces of photoshop work on there.

Especially the cyber-animal bits.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Crap, it won't show. ._.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

Hahahaha

you are teh d3n13d!!!11


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

GO CUBONE!


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

God, Im sure Ive seen a pokemon that looked like that.

Ages ago of course, I am in no way fond of pokemon.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

-watches as Moe tries a feeble attempt to hide his extensive Pokemon collection-


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

Cubone-bone! 

*throws a femur at LoD's crotch*


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Feeling crabby, Joe?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

No, I am quite well, actually...Feeling super!

*ignores pun. throws more femurs*


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Reminds me of Big Gay Al.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

Sssuper, thanks for asssking!

w00t.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Drugs are baid, m'kay?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

No they aren't.

Drugs are an integral part of music.

They aren't necessary, but they are intimately connected to the artistic creation process in much of the greatest musics.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

LoD = Ms. Choksondik


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

RESPECT MY AUTHORITY!


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

Cata; old man joe just reminded me of this. Have I ever sent you anything by Aesop Rock?


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> No they aren't.
> 
> Drugs are an integral part of music.
> 
> They aren't necessary, but they are intimately connected to the artistic creation process in much of the greatest musics.


i second that look at Jim Morrison or Hendrix they become "gods" thanks to "it"


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

Moe, no. No you have not.

But I know I like what I have heard before...

So, I'll take some, as I can't figure out why I have no albums.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Hendrix also died because of "it". 8D


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

I just reopened this thread, and see that you and I are on the same page, Moe XD

I am sending him Labour Days ATM, so get him (and myself!) anything else you have by Ace Rock, pl33z.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Jan 13, 2006)

Booked my tickets for Atmosphere/Brother Ali


----------



## cloin (Jan 13, 2006)

As I informed Cata the other night, there is a strong possibility that Opeth, the Devin Townsend Band, and Dark Tranquillity may be performing on the same bill in the very town I live in.  If this turns out to be true, I will rub it in the face of every living soul.


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeet ! I cant believe I missed him when he came here with Lyricsborn 

@ Colin:


----------



## cloin (Jan 13, 2006)

Buckethead is also coming back.  Fuck yes; this looks to be a good year for me.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

colin

It was confirmed by the DTB they are part of the tour, though they won't be playing every show, cause Devys gotta go into the studio for a new SYL.


----------



## cloin (Jan 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> colin
> 
> It was confirmed by the DTB they are part of the tour, though they won't be playing every show, cause Devys gotta go into the studio for a new SYL.



Then I'm sure they won't play our date.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

BUCKETHEAD!!!!!?????

*so fucking stoked*


----------



## cloin (Jan 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> BUCKETHEAD!!!!!?????
> 
> *so fucking stoked*



Tell me about it.  He was here last March or so, but it was a 21+ show, so I couldn't get in.  Being that that's no longer an obstacle, I look forward to this immensely.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

Opeth, Dark Tranquillity and Devin Townsend Band...and are they playing Canada? Oh sure, 2 shows!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Opeth, *Dark Tranquillity* and Devin Townsend Band...and are they playing Canada? Oh sure, 2 shows!



dark tranquillity


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

I love all three bands very, very deeply.

Though I've already seen DTB and Opeth.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 13, 2006)

Buckethead might be steve vai in disguise


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Nar, don't think so. It might be Hendrix, though =O


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

I always thought it was Tom Jones.

>.>


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 13, 2006)

Hah! 

GnR covering tom jones songs. That would be so..awsome! ><


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Would have to be with out Axl, though. They should try it with Mercury.


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

I_Voted_Reagan said:
			
		

> Hah!
> 
> GnR covering tom jones songs. That would be so..awsome! ><



I cant believe Im saying this, but I would *love* to hear that 


In other news, on the scale of 1 to 10 (ten being highest); how successful would a bi-weekly Lyrical Contest fair up?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll give it an 8 simply because I'll be in there
constantly.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Hmmm... Depends on who's entering, but I'd give it a fair 7.5/10


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

I know for cure that cata will join in, maybe Joe and Jos too. Im just wondering how active (and how many members will join in) it would be


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

I really wish that Slash would do a solo thing, ala Buckethead. He rocks so fucking hard, but he seems to be convinced that he needs a band to back him up. Fact is, the people he gets into bands with can't keep up with him and they hold him back...

/my 2 cents.


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

JOE! LETS FUSE!


fuuuu siiii on!

_moejoe_

...that was spam


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 13, 2006)

I would love to read the stuff you write. But I'm not posting any of my lyrics. The last lyrics I wrote was named "Pirate Parrot"


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

Majin Moejoe?  I think we would be unstoppable, aside from Rez and his damn  Spirit Bombs.


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2006)

I_Voted_Reagan said:
			
		

> I would love to read the stuff you write. But I'm not posting any of my lyrics. The last lyrics I wrote was named "Pirate Parrot"



You already have my vote XD

Latest thing Ive written, inspired by the palestinian-isreali conflict

These borderlines
only existed only in our minds
and around them all we built those walls
walls so high, so firm
these walls we built were so
so tall, so stern
built them from blood soaked stones purloined from shattered homes

and for what?
for this blood soaked land?
we fixtaed so much
on tiny grains of sand
and we kept drawing bordelines
with rotting sticks and feeble hands

all these fables in fabrication
yet we call this shit civilization?


..I miss the days when I used to write decently

@ joe; We can take him on . Except Im worried that Jos might absorb him, then we will all be fucked


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

I think Slash has done a few Solo projects. Slash's Snake Pit?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 13, 2006)

j00 have mad skillz. Your decent work must be awesome. 

I love the word purloined.

Edit: Slash did the Godfather Theme also. But he didn't write it, did he?


----------



## NaRa (Jan 13, 2006)

Wait...so  moe..are you saying that ^ wasn't good?well crap then...My lyrics must be god awful cuase as short as it was it was still pretty damn good.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Moe, that certainly wasn't your best work, but you're still a talented song-writer. Don't turn into Eminem, you homoe! >.O


----------



## jkingler (Jan 13, 2006)

> @ joe; We can take him on . Except Im worried that Jos might absorb him, then we will all be fucked


The Shaggs? Seriously? 

If anything, that would power him down. I welcome their fusion! :kekeke

Also, that song is good shit, man. Really. It is a lot simpler than a lot of your songs, but that isn't necessarily a bad thing. I love it, dude. Great and meaningful imagery, and it speaks with facility about very complicated issues. I would rep ya for it, but...Well, I don't know why not, actually...

Also: Slash's Snake Pit was solo? I could have sworn there was a band involved there. If not, color me wrong. If so, then that isn't the kind of solo project I had in mind at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2006)

Slash is the shit, anyway, I can just fade out the other, not important people in his songs.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 13, 2006)

*Listens to Fishbone*

_U-G-L-Y, you aint' got no alibi, you're just uuuu~~~ggly!_

skarock!


----------



## cloin (Jan 14, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> The Shaggs? Seriously?



Haha, I have the Shaggs on my Myspace profile.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 14, 2006)

My Pal Foot Foot ftw. That song is the pinnacle of what great music can achieve.


----------



## cloin (Jan 14, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> My Pal Foot Foot ftw. That song is the pinnacle of what great music can achieve.



The exact song on my Myspace.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm upping Stonegard tonight. Cause It's too awesome and I don't think any of you have heard it before. Maybe Less has pimped it before though ._.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 14, 2006)

X The Punk Rocker said:
			
		

> *Listens to Fishbone*
> 
> _U-G-L-Y, you aint' got no alibi, you're just uuuu~~~ggly!_
> 
> skarock!


Ska owns, man. The funniest ska songs are probably by Reel Big Fish. _She has a Girlfriend now_ and _Your Guts (I hate 'em)_ are freaking hilarious.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2006)

I prefer Beer. But that's because of fond memories. <3 BASEketball!


----------



## less (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll post it again because I'm annoying. 


			
				less said:
			
		

> Planning my next pimping, I have a question to my whores/pimps/johns: How about G?te?
> 
> Old news? News? Pimped and over? Never heard of? Heard one song but hate them? Heard one song and thought it was mediocre but changed your mind as you jizzed on a picture of the lead singer's face? Not really into young innocent looking chicks but think the music is awesome? Think this line of questioning is getting a little uncomfortable but would like to hear them anyway?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

Less, did you get my stonegard pimpage? (has to check if it worked) 

And gåte is funny


----------



## less (Jan 14, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Less, did you get my stonegard pimpage? (has to check if it worked)
> 
> And g?te is funny


No, didn't get. My PM box keeps bursting.

One a side note: ZOMGWTFivotedreagan is Toiletnojutsu aka AFI?!!!!?112


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 14, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> In other news, on the scale of 1 to 10 (ten being highest); how successful would a bi-weekly Lyrical Contest fair up?


Don't know how active I would be, since when I do write stuff, it comes at random times. Not to mention that I'm busy in real life atm adn when I am not, I plan to continue with the MixTape Project.

But I would certainly try to be as active as possible.


----------



## less (Jan 14, 2006)

A bi-weekly lyrical contest would be an admirable initiative, but if you consider the potential ramifications (having to wade through six pages of thirteen year old Sasskay love poems and be obligated to take them seriously), I'm not sure if it would be worth it.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

> One a side note: ZOMGWTFivotedreagan is Toiletnojutsu aka AFI?!!!!?112



WHAT THE HELL O_O !#24

Yes 

XD, but away from the sidenote again, do you want stonegard?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2006)

Where's the god damn pr0n?! >/


----------



## Ryu (Jan 14, 2006)

My life is complete. 

*has found the Lost Piano theme* xinfinity

t?ybi back on nf = OOOOOO f?hb?aohfdligbjoirehtr*tacklehuggleglomp*


----------



## less (Jan 14, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> WHAT THE HELL O_O !#24
> 
> Yes
> 
> XD, but away from the sidenote again, do you want stonegard?



Yes

Back on the sidenote: Dude! When you turned sixteen you made a thread asking for advice on how to make the most of the coming year and I responded at great lenght telling you that you should go on holiday to Denmark all by yourself and go nuts with booze, pizza and porn and thus test your limits and you repped me saying you loved me and I forgot all about it and just the other day I was basically telling you to do the exact same things thinking you were another person. 

I mean, what're the fucking odds?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2006)

And JOSIP! -tackles- How're you, esé?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

I even joined your Lost FC with my fake ID ! ADAheart! 
And I really have to eat my delicious pizza now, enjoy your rakafisk and fake astroids high score  

kos


----------



## Ryu (Jan 14, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I even joined your Lost FC with my fake ID ! ADAheart!
> And I really have to eat my delicious pizza now, enjoy your rakafisk and fake astroids high score
> 
> kos


........you SHAM. 

Go eat your pizza. I have to go find a gasmask :woe

.......*wibbles* *has missed the kos <3*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

> Back on the sidenote: Dude! When you turned sixteen you made a thread asking for advice on how to make the most of the coming year and I responded at great lenght telling you that you should go on holiday to Denmark all by yourself and go nuts with booze, pizza and porn and thus test your limits and you repped me saying you loved me and I forgot all about it and just the other day I was basically telling you to do the exact same things thinking you were another person.
> 
> I mean, what're the fucking odds?



I KNOW. I still love you \m/  And the odds, WHAT ARE THE ODDS! THE ODDS ARE CRAZY! ..Or not, maybe you just give the same advice to everyone 
"Hey less, my girlfriend dumped me, I'm so depressed" 
"Go to denmark and get drunk"

"Hey less, I don't understand my math homework"
"Go to denmark, and geeeet drunk" 

"Hey less"..you get the point


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2006)

Omg toilet you bitch.

Ontopic: I like Linkin Park....


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

Pek, my long lost twin. 

You whore!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 14, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> And JOSIP! -tackles- How're you, es??


I'm good, working on my last school project. Bored like hell.  Howare you LoD?

Ha I knew you were Toilet, you typed and talked like him, but whenever I checked your IP it said it was from Oslo and I know Afi isn't from there, so I wondered.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 14, 2006)

it sure was a good one toilet 

didnt knew at first


----------



## less (Jan 14, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> "Hey less, my girlfriend dumped me, I'm so depressed"
> "Go to denmark and get drunk"


That one's pretty good, actually, but I see your point. I should expand my routine soon.



			
				peK said:
			
		

> Ontopic: I like Linkin Park....


That stament is never on topic, and you know it.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

> Ha I knew you were Toilet, you typed and talked like him, but whenever I checked your IP it said it was from Oslo and I know Afi isn't from there, so I wondered.



Sunny you emo boy, you know that scheming isn't my thing  
I even wrote Toiletnojutsu up as referer. But my ip is random, it's kinda all over the place.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2006)

^XDDDD

And Josip, I'm fairly well, Moe said he'd try and get Sam Beam to sign me a CD and buy me an Iron and Wine t-shirt, so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

> t sure was a good one toilet



You know, I didn't really try to make a "good one" , it was just that my toilet account was banned until year 6660

See ya whores.

Edit: Have to say one last thing, hobo thought i was a girl and he wanted to hump my leg.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2006)

I did? o.o Can't remember that, but ah well. -humps for good measure-


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 14, 2006)

its healthy i guess dogs do it too and there healthy 

haha banned till 6660


----------



## mow (Jan 14, 2006)

*flushes toilet*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 14, 2006)

aiospdfj0q923u34i501j234yt Dwqewrg;lkdsfg TOIRETTO IS BACK!! 

Anyway, later today, I'll be upping an album for you guys called "Saxology". It has a song by one of my favorite current day composers, Bob Mintzer.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2006)

XDDDD!

WHEN THERE'S SOMETHING STRANGE IN YOUR NEIGHBOURHOOD
WHO YOU GONNA CALL?!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 14, 2006)

dave you sure trying to killl all of our msn's dont you XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm going for the entire computer now. XD


----------



## jkingler (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn it, Toilet! I actually thought there was a new poster who was kinda cool! 

Color me fooled. I let my guard down, I guess. XD

Welcome back, bitch. I'll check that music out in a bit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2006)

-colours you fool-


----------



## mow (Jan 14, 2006)

I have got you, under my skin!

sinatra <3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2006)

Sweet Home Chicago?  And Moe, post, you god damn lazy moefo! XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 14, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I have got you, under my skin!
> 
> sinatra <3


indeed who doesnt love Franky hes soo great 
unless youre talking about nancy and her walking boots


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 14, 2006)

So that show I mentioned going to, like, last week.. (with the Maiden, Slayer and Metallica tributes..)

Jesus. 

That was amazing. 

Children of the Damned fucking killed it last night. The guy could hit almost all of Dickinson's notes. Everybody else could play as well as the actuall band could. Killer setlist, too:

Deja Vu
Number of the Beast
Wrathchild
The Trooper
2 Minutes to Midnight
22 Acacia Avenue
Powerslave
Run to the Hills
Hallowed be Thy Name
Iron Maiden

They even had an Eddie. 

My friend Nick and I were right in front. Right. In front.

None of the other bands, though good, didn't compare. Not in the least.  

My ears are still ringing.


----------



## NaRa (Jan 14, 2006)

Debating on whether i should upload my teachers cd.I like it.But then again i suppose that would be a biased opinion..Decisions..


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 14, 2006)

i say go for it i bet moe and cata would prob like it


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 14, 2006)

We'll be sure to tell you either way 

XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

My old rocker teacher owns everyones rocker teachers.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 14, 2006)

cool i look foward to spining it


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

I wish we could use nybarius' ftp to pimp music instead of just manga.


----------



## mow (Jan 14, 2006)

The problem with the ftp was that we all simply uploaded there, so no discussions were ever made about we heard.

I like the current format, it might still be annoying to send out stuff and it takes a bucket load of time, biut it still insures a good talk before and atferwards 

and you still look like  a biker chick toilet


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 14, 2006)

hahahaaa

NaRa you rulez.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> and you still look like  a biker chick toilet



:spwank :spwank :spwank :spwank :spwank :spwank


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 14, 2006)

That intruiges me, I'd be happy to review it


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2006)

-imagens Moe in a Brittish school girl outfit- ...fetching


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 15, 2006)

.


----------



## less (Jan 15, 2006)

^ hey! That's not ten characters!


----------



## Voynich (Jan 15, 2006)

Toilet > 10 char limit.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 15, 2006)

looks like he sure does 
hello everybody


----------



## less (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi jeff! Love those portraits you're doing down in the art section.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 15, 2006)

thank you less  
making a new sig and avy now


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2006)

Occa....


----------



## Ryu (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm making it's offical. 

Joe is my future rapevictim. <4


----------



## cloin (Jan 15, 2006)

Moe in British school girl uniforms, toilets, forum rape; god this thread has gotten hot.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh and if anyone needs the Bleach Beat Collection album..I have all 5 that are out sofar [/random]


Going now. night


----------



## Ryu (Jan 15, 2006)

Also, am raping colin in the near future


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm almost done uploading Gogol Bordello, I'm going to upload gluecifer and/or the carburators after that =D


----------



## Sid (Jan 15, 2006)

{SIG}



20 euros though.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 15, 2006)

In other news.

I will be upping a buncha albums from the World/Inferno Friendship Sociey tomorrow night.

Sorry it's taken so long Sid

Xd


----------



## less (Jan 15, 2006)

And what of music might that be? Metal, perhaps?


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 15, 2006)

Later tonight, kids, I'll have a fresh album uploaded for your listening pleasure. It's good stuff.

EDIT: Tomorrow, I'll have another (I have the day off! )


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

It's like gypsy punk less.

Very offbeat, very cool.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 16, 2006)

YSI is gay. Reuploads. 

But MAN, Apocalyptica sounds so good in my new headphones (>O_O)>


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2006)

Call upon the wrath of *ED!*


----------



## less (Jan 16, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> It's like gypsy punk less.
> 
> Very offbeat, very cool.


Anything with gypsy in it, I want.


----------



## less (Jan 16, 2006)

Way ahead of you. (And btw, you broke the holiest rule of the music section posting the link in a public thread. Not that I'm an ingrate, mind you, quite the contrary, just in case you didn't know.)


----------



## jkingler (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey, Toilet. Pass me those links, please? 

*still thinks Toiletnojutsu is a hilarious name for some reason XD*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 16, 2006)

There ya go kingy, check your rep. 

Toiletnojutsu is funny


----------



## Voynich (Jan 16, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks Moe really looks like Whoopy Goldberg in his last pic?


----------



## less (Jan 16, 2006)

Link please?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 16, 2006)

Sjeesh...gimme a sec..

_here_


----------



## Voynich (Jan 16, 2006)

Oprah with curls?


----------



## Sid (Jan 16, 2006)

hahah

in other news, we need more electronic music pimpage, so I'm going to send out some albums.

Any of you heard of 'Jackson and His Computerband' or 'Modeselektor'?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2006)

XDDD Yeah, he should have kept his dreads to the length he had with Sam Beam, ah well, his choice if he wants to look like Bob Marley.


----------



## less (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmmm. I see what you're gettin at, but I'm wholly convinced. I mean, there's a definite Whoopyness going on, but not enough to make you seeing it on your own unsuspicious.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 16, 2006)

My mind works in magical ways. Excuses to Moe for pointing out your Whoopy level to the rest.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2006)

Isn't Whoopie Goldberg gay?..


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 16, 2006)

Am I an racist if I don't like colored mods/smods?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 16, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Am I an racist if I don't like colored mods/smods?


Of course not! It only means that you are an honorable member of these boards who has an intrest in what is right and good.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

Umm, that went weird.

Anyhoos, Uploadin World/Inferno


----------



## less (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey cata. How was work?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

Ugh.

Hang-overs plus working over a deep fryer for three busy hours is the uncool.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 16, 2006)

OMG! Cata has a job!!!??

All my dreams have been crushed!!! ;______;


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm not sure I want to know why your dreams involved me being unemployed.

That said, yeah, I'm a cook, been at it for the better part of ten years.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 16, 2006)

Name the drug that makes Catatonik cook.


----------



## less (Jan 16, 2006)

Cafffeine.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2006)

Magic shroom lasagne.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

Music.

Everything else is a recreational drug, I'm only addicted to the musics now.....the work gets us the precious musssicssss.

Our preciousssssssss

>.>


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 16, 2006)

*injects everyone in room with heroine* 
Wasn't it that blues brother dude, from that movie, blues brothers -_- That said that no chemical high can match the rush you get when you're on stage and the audience is gaying you. 

But yeah, I think I'm gonna rape my schools 10mbit connection to upload some music tomorrow.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

That's the spirit.

I've already recieved two warnings about my upload rates.

XD


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 16, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Sjeesh...gimme a sec..
> 
> Black Cat Volume 4



That hair is fucking class.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 16, 2006)

All right, I'm lazy. I didn't want to use more than one hosting site. But I'm reuploading now. I hope it works.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

Huzzah.

RS and MU really hates me.

YSI loves me

somtimes...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2006)

Ze MU, she is a fickle lovér sometimes, non? [/French]


----------



## jkingler (Jan 16, 2006)

I have had a headache for the past few days. I haven't been able to listen to any music, as a result. I feel like shooting myself in the foot. :-/


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2006)

...can I do it for you?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

If you can't listen to music, then you might as well be dead.



And yes MU is a fickle whore, she won't let me touch her...ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey, it's the oldest occupation for a reason, because it's getting old, real fast.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

But it's there for a reason.

Even people not as cool as me need loving.

Or atleast a financially agreed upon proximation of..


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2006)

Don't we have Strong Bad for that?

AND THE DRAGON COMES IN THE NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

Well there's that.

But Strong Bad can't service EVERYBODY

he's a busy man...thing.


----------



## NaRa (Jan 16, 2006)

That reminds me of something today...

Me my 2 friends were going through his honda Crx

Me: Hey check out the trunk space under here.

Tim: oh thats just where the guy put his spare

Daniel:I think this is a tractor spare tim...

Tim: Son of a...I shoulda known.Some hippy owned this car before me

Daniel: well tim what are you gonna do now with all this trunk space now?Get some amps?

Me Tim And Daniel both said at the same time...
"Midget hooker"

Stupid moments brought to you by me  
*dances off stage*


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 16, 2006)

The album has been resent. It's really, really good.


----------



## mow (Jan 16, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Am I an racist if I don't like colored mods/smods?


----------



## mow (Jan 16, 2006)

And how the loody hell do I look I whoppie goldberg?  (XDDD), the only celb Im told I look like is Ruud Gullit

still whoppie? damn *ponders cutting his hair*h


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 16, 2006)

I get told I look that whack irishman in the movies...when I ask which one, I got told "well, all of them..you know, the wiry, scruffy, hyper active book geek with an obsession for violence..."

I nearly wet myself from laughing so hard.


----------



## cloin (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm usually told I look nearly every lead of nearly every gay porno film.  Must be the shit stache.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

wow, Gay Porno too.

How many of your aquaintances watch enough gay porn to make that kind of assesment?


----------



## cloin (Jan 17, 2006)

Either all or none of them.  That's the best estimate I can give you.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

Hah.

I love those random and arbitrary declarations.

"you look like a frog...I'm gonna call you Frog from here on in."

It stuck to the poor bastard too. XD


----------



## cloin (Jan 17, 2006)

My middle name is arbitrary.  Coincidentally, the substance of most of my posts is as well.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

Scat?

Dude, awesome.


----------



## cloin (Jan 17, 2006)

Scat is universal for 'sex'.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

Hah.

Crazy colin and his scat porn.

It's unhealthy...you should try midget porn...it's better for the soul.


----------



## cloin (Jan 17, 2006)

Who says my scat collection includes no midgers?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

Mmm, dirty midgets.

That's where the moneys shots are really at.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2006)

Moe, you don't look like Ruud Gullit.  Just cut your hair to that Iron and Wine concert length XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 17, 2006)

There , I've pimped almost everyone with gogol bordello. Just let me know if you didn't get the link. 

Do you guys want two Turbonegro albums and a Gluecifer album too? I've already YSI'd them.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> And how the loody hell do I look I whoppie goldberg?  (XDDD), the only celb Im told I look like is Ruud Gullit
> 
> still whoppie? damn *ponders cutting his hair*h


is it better then looking like paul McCartney ?  
points to sig


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know whom I look like... Bloodloss once thought I looked like Owen Wilson, but I think he was under influence. XD


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd like to take the occassion to say thanks to everybody that's supplying us with magnificent music. I don't really get the time to say thanks in every thread or message, but i appreciate the effort. I'll try to help out in the near future(, altough i doubt that you don't know the music I've got) .


----------



## Voynich (Jan 17, 2006)

NYUUUUUUUUUUUU!

Gin singing about Urahara XDDDD  I think I'm gonna die


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2006)

Eh?... What? O.o


----------



## Voynich (Jan 17, 2006)

Bleach Beat Collections xD  They make me laugh...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh, okay. I've heard three of those, only liked about four songs. >.>


----------



## jkingler (Jan 17, 2006)

Maho: who is that in your ava, and where is that character from? 

Bawels: Yes, send Gluecifer and Turbonegro. For their names alone, I can't pass up a chance to hear either band. XD


----------



## Voynich (Jan 17, 2006)

I have 5 albums : Ichigo, Ishida, Kon & Hanatarou, Renji and Gin

Hearing Ishida's VA  pronounce "Aestethics and Identity" makes me piss my pants. Engrish of Gacktish proportions...

Girl in my avi is from Leviathan. The sequal to MPD Psycho.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2006)

XDDDD Reminds me of 'Gyu-ru-ru'.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 17, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Maho: who is that in your ava, and where is that character from?
> 
> Bawels: Yes, send Gluecifer and Turbonegro. For their names alone, I can't pass up a chance to hear either band. XD



You are getting it and so is everyone else  
Bawels 
I never write stuff about what I send, butjesusmotherfuckingchrist. You guys should know that Turbonegro is the heart and soul of norwegian rock music.


----------



## Sid (Jan 17, 2006)

Gluecifer is the shit.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

toiletboy and/or Sid; would you happen to have anything from the Rune Grammofon? I have all of Deathprod, most of Superslient and all of Shining. But everything on the label is freakingly awesome and very weird, so if you have any, share? 

Omg Al Qaida a la US?

Sid, could you up Logh for me? their discography got delted on my harddrive.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll see what I can do =D


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 17, 2006)

I think I'll reupload The Symphonic Led Zeppelin for those who missed it on the first go-around, since I wasn't on the list at the time.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

YES! YESYESYES! YSI would be perfect.

I love you 

Want some Deathprod/Shining? I think you will fancy it alot.


----------



## Sid (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm always in for new music  

You'll receive those Logh albums in your PM box tomorrow, as it's 2am here and I'm off to bed soon.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

Cheers mate, and good night . You will hopefulyl have Deathprod when you get back on tomorrow =]


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

fuck fuck fuck!

EITS got sold out -_-


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> fuck fuck fuck!
> 
> EITS got sold out -_-


That sucks, moe. Look at it from the bright side tho, maybe now I'll get to see them before you.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

That ^ fucking sucks.

My condolences.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm so fucking mad at myself now it's not even funny. I was looking forward to this so bllody much =/

They still mentioned they will sell a very limited amount at the night of the show, but still, the chance are so low. Im going to camp out there from friday.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

Hahhahhaah

XD

That's the spirit me bruddah.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 17, 2006)

moe, that's a great plan. Why bother reserving when you can do that?


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

Tranportation is a big problem, my little darling that is my car would die in that 6 hours march to Huston. I only have one mate who will be around that day, And going on the bus will cost $70+. My wallet will have cardiac arrest if I tackle that option.

If the weather is nice I'd try cycling there XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

hahahhahahahhaha

Hitchhike?

I mean, like George Carlin said "if it gets me a buncha miles down the road...I can take a shot in the mout"

XD


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm suddenly starting to fancy that option XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

hahah
just buy a bottle of mouthwash and anti-septic

Hahahahaha


----------



## cloin (Jan 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Tranportation is a big problem, my little darling that is my car would die in that 6 hours march to Huston. I only have one mate who will be around that day, And going on the bus will cost $70+. My wallet will have cardiac arrest if I tackle that option.
> 
> If the weather is nice I'd try cycling there XD



I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to make that show either, unless I get my tax return money in time.  I only get paid once this month, and that was today, and making my money last AND going to EITS would be really hard.  Still, I'm going to do my best, especially if moe himself is going to be there.

*edit*  Well nevermind.  Moe, unless you have a ticket already, the show is fucking sold out already.


----------



## Sid (Jan 18, 2006)

That sucks big time, moe. Hope you'll still be able to get a ticket somehow. 

I think a sign saying "will suck dick in exchange for EITS ticket" will help greatly.


Second one!

Second one!

buckethead is kray-zee


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to make that show either, unless I get my tax return money in time.  I only get paid once this month, and that was today, and making my money last AND going to EITS would be really hard.  Still, I'm going to do my best, especially if moe himself is going to be there.
> 
> *edit*  Well nevermind.  Moe, unless you have a ticket already, the show is fucking sold out already.


ah shucks, anbd here I was hoping to meet colin and see him humiliate indoe fanboys =[

There still is a chance though, limited tickets on the day of the show, and Im goingto be in Huston from 1pm hopefully. I'll just chill in front of the engine room and hope I get one

Sid; I swear, Im so going to do that! and buckethead is one crazy sonfofagun


----------



## jkingler (Jan 18, 2006)

Link removed

Buckethead is crazy, but the guy can fuckin' play. I mean, that bit with the mask makes you wonder about his mental health, but a lot of geniuses are off-kilter, I suppose.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 18, 2006)

wow that guy looks like a freak
but he sure can play 
hehe the star wars tune is cool


----------



## cloin (Jan 18, 2006)

Buckethead just has severe social issues, I think.  It's no different from how Maynard hides behind curtains and shadows while he's on stage due to stagefright, I imagine.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 18, 2006)

The mask thing is still really weird, and I don't mean the mask he wears. I mean the mask he uses as a dummy to speak through in the second vid clip Sid linked in his post.

That. Is. Weird. O_o


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 18, 2006)

G'damn. I've been grounded for so long! Still grounded.   I won't be on often, and no one will tell me when I'm free.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 18, 2006)

Ouch

I was wondering what had happened to you.

Hahaha

Grounding, man...it's been...twelve, thirteen years since I heard those words applied to me.


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2006)

*mocks Erk*


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 18, 2006)

*joins the mockage*


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2006)

*adds insult to injury* So Cata, isnt it great not to have any parental guidance around ones self?


----------



## cloin (Jan 18, 2006)

I sit around naked, drink, and watch porn all the time, and I *still* live with my folks.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh yeah? I sit around all day, half naked, watching cops and eating junk food.

Bwahahaha.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 19, 2006)

You guys are too old =P


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

^ Youngsters these days, no respect for their elders at all.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

To be honest youngsters never respect the old, then when they get old they bitch about not being respected by the next generations

XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 19, 2006)

Ralph myerz and the jack herren band, won the award for greatest live preformance in 2005, (In Norway), electronica. 

You want their album? I already have it uploaded


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

Really?

They ousted Jaga Jazzist and Kaiser Orchestra?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 19, 2006)

Rly.         .


----------



## Sid (Jan 19, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> You want their album? I already have it uploaded



yes please!


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll take a bite of that.

Sid; could you forward Twoism and myself the link for the Dead Texan? I deleted it last night


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 19, 2006)

> I'll take a bite of that.


I don't know if I want to send you now, I just know that you're gonna compare it with jaga and kaizers 

Ok, Sid


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2006)

Moe, you don't qualify to bitch about youngsters, unless you sound old. ;D


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 19, 2006)

Anybody know any other rap groups very similar to Jedi Mind Tricks?

I have absolutely everything on them. Got Jus Allah sorted.




On a side note, got the Jus Allah album "All fates have changed", that?s the next pimpin'.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

@Toilet: send that award winning thingamajig.

@Moe: fwd ME the twoism once you get it.

@JMT: Jus pimp it? 

@Myself: shut up, whore!

@Toilet again: thanks for that Gluecifer. They were awesome--I prefer them to Turbonegro, actually.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 19, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @JMT: Jus pimp it?



Tonight mate.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 19, 2006)

@jk You be bitchin! 
@jk will send
@jk shut up  
@jk  I can send you another album(Gluecifer) if you enjoyed the secks.


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

Joe; I have a record for you that will make you forget that Over the Rhine ever existed. Have I ever sent you _The Innocence Mission - Small Planes _or _The Innocence Mission - Now the Day Is Over_?

Toiletboy; I promise not to! I'll only compare them to Alog.

Jedi; let me see what I can cook up for you mate. I cant wait to hear that record though


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok. Heard the Madrugada with Ane Brun - lift me up song? I need to know if this is a coversong >< 

If someone doesn't tell me I'm pimping everyone of you Bon Jovi


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

XD

The only "lift me up" entitled songs that I can think of atm are by Bruce Springsten, Moby, Saturday Looks Good To Me , Scarrots, The Mercury Sky, Howard Jones, Darren Hayes ( I think) and Supertones.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 19, 2006)

I bette start going through them .. 

O_O


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

What brand of beer is your location?

and give me the lyrics for the song you mentioned, I'll help you narrow down the search


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 19, 2006)

Sheboygan.

 lift me ? lift me from the ground
and don?t ever put me down ? oh no
and don?t pick a fight with me
just flip a coin my love ? you?ve won

oh Love ? slips her hand inside my hand
oh Love ? slips her hand inside my hand
I don?t care if you don?t want me
I?m yours ? I?m yours right now

our years ? are years well spent
we may never find out where they went ? oh no
and I don?t mean to fight with you
now all our troubles and all our struggles they are through

oh Love ? slips her hand inside my hand
oh Love ? slips her hand inside my hand
I don?t care if you don?t want me
I?m yours ? I?m yours right now

the wolf and the fox
they?re sleeping soundly with the elk and the ox
there?s a starry field around
this lowlit kingdom
where all our defences are down

oh Love ? slips her hand inside my hand
oh Love ? slips her hand inside my hand
I don?t care if you don?t want me
I?m yours ? I?m yours right now

Wrecked, poor, naked and blind
I?m yours ? I?m yours -right now


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

@Innocence Mission: I think you sent me some, but the DL was corrupted and I missed like half the tracks on whichever album it was XD

But I doubt they will make me forget about Over the Rhine.


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm almost sure that's not a cover.

old man joe (old tree bread is your new nick!); We'll see how you feel once you hear Karen's voice


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Moe, interested in UP SET VIBRATION off the Greatful Sound ST? 8D


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

NO!

The Beck soundtrack is just wrong =[


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

Holy shit! You guys deliver! I hadn't checked my PMs for about an hour. I had like 1 or 2 PMs an hour ago. Now I have 9, all of which are filled with music!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 19, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I'm almost sure that's not a cover.
> 
> old man joe (old tree bread is your new nick!); We'll see how you feel once you hear Karen's voice



:K 

They have skillz then.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2006)

It's not the Beck OST, it's the CD that came along with the BECK manga, which has songs of various Japanese artists, but has nothing to do with the GSS5, really.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 19, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Jedi; let me see what I can cook up for you mate. I cant wait to hear that record though



Love you mate.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 19, 2006)

Jedi, have you heard The Streets?


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

ahhh, send then =]

:toliet ; yep. I espically enjoyed the animal imagery in the 3rd verse, what kinda sound are they?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

> We'll see how you feel once you hear Karen's voice


Which band is this 'Karen' from? You must realize that I am not familiar with whatever band you are talking about, right?


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

Jedi; check out Outerspace or Ill Bill. I think they are just what you are looking for. My mate might have something by them, I'll try to get them for you.

joe; Karne is the vocalist/guitarist from The Innocence Mission. She's the female counterpart of Sam Beam (<3)


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2006)

I only have the tracks I like, though. XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 19, 2006)

.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2006)

Newbie quickie forums guide Have fun, ya'll.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 19, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Jedi; check out Outerspace or Ill Bill. I think they are just what you are looking for. My mate might have something by them, I'll try to get them for you.



I have everything by Outerspace, just to add that they are brilliant. Will pimp both albums in the up coming weeks. 

Ill Bill? That's Necro's brother yeah? His stuff is definitely entertaining, but a little to x-rated for my liking. 



			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Jedi, have you heard The Streets?



Heard a few mates talking about them, but I haven?t heard anything from them.

If you got it, send it this way mate!


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah, I'm so glad I got a new sound card so I can enjoy the music again. I'll have some stuff for you guys tonight if I'm not to swamped with homework.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 19, 2006)

Ayreon is teh love. 


<3


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

They most certainly are.

Arjen Anthony Lucassen is a fucking genius.

Though that album would have been even better without fucking James laBrie.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 19, 2006)

Hallo ist Freunde, was oben?


----------



## cloin (Jan 19, 2006)

James Labrie could ruin just about any record with that nasally, Canadian whine of his.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 19, 2006)

I said:

Hallo ist Freunde, was oben?


----------



## cloin (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes, and my German is rusty, so I didn't respond.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

My German is nil.

So I ignored it.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

I have no idea what that means, and I don't feel like opening up a translation program, so I am just ignoring you, X.

EDIT: Fuck you, colin.


----------



## cloin (Jan 19, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> EDIT: Fuck you, colin.



Oh you'd like that wouldn't you big guy.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

Man, the homoerotic overtones and so much overtones anymore.

More like a thick layer.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 19, 2006)

Translation:

Hello friends, whats up?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

Nothing much. I just got done ignoring you, since you posted in something that resembles English. 

EDIT: @colin: You know how I love you cynical, tortured _artistes_.


----------



## cloin (Jan 19, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Man, the homoerotic overtones and so much overtones anymore.
> 
> More like a thick layer.



I watch too much Sick Animation.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 19, 2006)

...There go my plans for Saturday. My parents are having a fucking dinner party and I have to watch elementary school kids. I hate this.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello there. I would like to take this opportunity to advertise the Lukather interview in my sig. An NF member (let's call him Mr. K for privacy purposes) suggested I start a thread. But I'm too fucking lazy.

-edit- It's quite lengthy but worth your while (IMO). =]


----------



## cloin (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't like to read, CoD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone want a free demo tape-song?


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 19, 2006)

How'd you acquire your writing skills?


----------



## cloin (Jan 19, 2006)

Cliffs of Dover said:
			
		

> How'd you acquire your writing skills?



I can write?!  ...... :amazed


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

Shhhh

We havn't told colin he's literate yet.

We were going to spring on him when he turned 30.

X: Demo of what?

CoD, will very likely read that tonight.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 19, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> I can write?!  ...... :amazed



Only if it's about people dying and sexual tension. Maybe both at the same time.


----------



## cloin (Jan 19, 2006)

Cliffs of Dover said:
			
		

> Only if it's about people dying and sexual tension. Maybe both at the same time.



How about this: people dying *from* sexual tension?  :amazed


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

That's fucking sexy

I mean, really sexy


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes! Make that the next chapter. 

Are there other females in the story?


----------



## cloin (Jan 19, 2006)

Cliffs of Dover said:
			
		

> Yes! Make that the next chapter.
> 
> Are there other females in the story?



Like Kishimoto, I prefer a clean cut story with little emphasis on strong female characters to accentuate my own sexual insecurities.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 19, 2006)

> X: Demo of what?



The Slinkees (Ian's band before the Teen Idles)


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

Do you think goldfish die of sexual frustration? I can't figure out what else it is that always kills them so soon after you get them.


----------



## cloin (Jan 19, 2006)

Staring kills goldfish.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

I thought it was the inhuman hatred they keep tightly bundled inside


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

I think that one of my pet goldfish tried to record a black metal album. I just couldn't understand it, since I never got close enough to the fishtank to listen. 

/emo


----------



## cloin (Jan 19, 2006)

The reverb in that fishtank must have made his album ultra kvl7.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 19, 2006)

Fucking darker, kvlter and more nekro than anything heard above the frozen oceans surfaces.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

You know what this means...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 19, 2006)

*kicks an emo* Whoo!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmm, Metallicod could work, too.

*decides to pitch this idea to Puff Daddy for the next Making the Band*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 19, 2006)

Who's the char in your avy Jkingler?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

That is Domon, from Flame of Recca. Domon is one of the most kickass characters ever, mostly because he is dumbasfuck but strong enough that he never manages to get killed. XD


----------



## less (Jan 20, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Ralph myerz and the jack herren band, won the award for greatest live preformance in 2005, (In Norway), electronica.
> 
> You want their album? I already have it uploaded


This enrages me. Like moe said, partially, we have Jaga, Kaizers, Shining, Supersilent and even that gay dancer from Snuten who has his own band now, and they gave it to Ralph?

Ah, well. Maybe I should actually go see them live before I shoot my mouth off.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

Given, I haven't heard them live, but their record is awesome. Listened to it, loved it, listening again.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 20, 2006)

Cata, did you get that Pm I sent thou?


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2006)

I cannot emphasis enough how extremely impressed I am by Omar Rodriguez Lopez's new self titled avant grade jazz record. I was literary blown away.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

So...when are you going to pimp it? XD /predictable


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2006)

As soon as _Issa Bagayogo - Tassoumakan _ is done


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

X I believe I didn't re-send please.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tunes, Cata. Later tonight I'll be jamming down at the Folio coffeehouse. Poetry reading... bitch!


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Awesome.

I got banned from a Karaoke bar last weekend.

XD


----------



## Sid (Jan 20, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Awesome.
> 
> I got banned from a Karaoke bar last weekend.
> 
> XD



How'd you manage to get that done?


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes. Do tell, Cata.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Have you ever heard a Death/black x rated rendition of Britney SPears - Hit Me Baby (One More Time)?

Complete with a full ensemble of back up male dancers performing homoerotic moves?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

I liek Birtney Spears


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2006)

Good god! Please tell me you took pictures Cata, pleeeeeeeeeeeeease! XD

Hey there, joe I presume?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

mo waht is fair trades?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish moe.

I don't own a camera sadly.

Hopefully we can find a karaoke bar in Wacken and I'll expose you to my rendition of Genie in a Bottle 

Complete with interpetive dance


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

i hav a carema you can borow it


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Ummm...

are you in Calgary, Alberta, Canada?

If not, it's a bit of a moot point, no?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

i not in calagry but you can comm to camobdia hihihi


----------



## less (Jan 20, 2006)

I have an announcement to make. It may not be of huge interest to everyone, but I got promoted yesterday. Not just being a simple journalist and music reviewer in my newspaper, I'll now edit the review page alltogether, deciding what gets reviewed, helping people shape up their reviews, writing lots of reviews, etc. And I'll get paid for it 

The downside to this is that becoming a man of some responsibility will also require me to change my life style. No more staying up all night for the hell of it and no more using the internett for eight hours straight because there's nothing better to do. Meaning that I won't be online at the same time as most of you guys nearly as often from now on (exept Maho, who lives in my time zone <3), and that I won't be able to spam the living crap out of everyone post as much anymore. 

I'll still be around, downing and upping and bitching, just not as often, that's all. I will miss the eight hour pimpathons on msn though 

I honestly think a few of the things I have learned on this forum helped me get the job. Peace be with you folks. We rule the mall/them all for a reason.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Hah.

You know.

I somehow doubt that's ANYWHERE in my budget.


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2006)

Ah less! Congrates mate. May your new postion see you becoming more and more prosperous my good man 

Cata; I'll give you my camera if you do that XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

congrats Less 

hey everybody


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Allo.

Come on people, time to clean up the theatre.

So hop to it 

Too many shitty threads, about shitty films or shitty shows.

Let's fix that up.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

i like teahters wat we watch now?  I wnat to see underwordl 2


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Allo.
> 
> Come on people, time to clean up the theatre.
> 
> ...


what do you want to acomplish then?  
its a pretty nice place and yeah it has shitty threads but which section doesnt


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

>.<

THAT'S the shitty kind of film I'm talking about.

UTTER trash!

Completely shitty fucking hollywood bubblegum pop filmography for the mindless bleating masses.

Shit plot, shit acting, bad action...but OMGZ it's got teh Vampz!!

FUCK THAT KIND OF MOVIE!


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 20, 2006)

Dear God. My friends want me to get them into a benefit* show for free, and until I do, they're camping out on my sidewalk. Crazy, right?

*not actually a benefit, but the nonprofit group that does the shows needs money


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

hahahahah

You can sing protest songs!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

you dnot want to see unerworld catatonick but why not it is good


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

No.

It is NOT good.

It's shit.

It has terrible acting, a flimsy plot that is being covered up with flashy special effects.

It is simply another absolute crap movie from hollywoods sewers.


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey jeff 

Okay, I need some help here. I want to review a mali cd, but I dont know which to pick. Both are Issa Bagayogo recordings; first being _Timbuktu_, but it's a bit too lenghty at times, the other is _Tassumokoul_, but it can be unmomentous for a few.

Pick one?

Cata; I have a complete of movie threads/review I plan to start soon.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

but caattonic the preveiw looks realy cool


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Hey jeff
> 
> Okay, I need some help here. I want to review a mali cd, but I dont know which to pick. Both are Issa Bagayogo recordings; first being _Timbuktu_, but it's a bit too lenghty at times, the other is _Tassumokoul_, but it can be unmomentous for a few.
> 
> ...


hey Moe-man 
goh i forgot the name (ow why are they so hard to remember )
but i remember the first one on the spread the joy list of mali was kick ass and very mulicultural 


moe did you readed the stuff is sended you?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

That's why I love you moe.


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2006)

I have! and I was in the process of trying to log on to msn and talk to you about it. *FU @ msn*. It delivered a rather perfect imagery while reading it, I can definiatly see this turning to a cool manga. Have you created any character desgins? =D

Cata; ditto for you mate


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

....Jef you draw?

I write, and I'm looking for an artist...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2006)

BECK: MCS FTW


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> ....Jef you draw?
> 
> I write, and I'm looking for an artist...


i draw, i read, i inkt and i paint  
i'm honoured if you ask but i'm way to buzy and actualy form the stuff on my to do list i allmost do nothing   i'm slacking of big time
i'm gonna start drawing for the portraits again

tell me what you want i'll see what i can do ;sweatdrop



			
				moe said:
			
		

> I have! and I was in the process of trying to log on to msn and talk to you about it. *FU @ msn*. It delivered a rather perfect imagery while reading it, I can definiatly see this turning to a cool manga. Have you created any character desgins? =D
> 
> Cata; ditto for you mate


sure i have wanna see the drawing i made of the guy that i discribed?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I have no plans to jump on my project in the near future.

But I'll PM you with some details and a few of my less than brillaint concept sketches and we'll talk over time.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

sure you can allways ad me to msn


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Consider yourself added.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

you can ad me to i like to talk you catatonick


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

I may add you in time Domon, but not until I am convinced you're worth talking to.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

i convince! i good talk pesron and i tell about good new movies


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Dude, if your taste in movies includes shiut like Underworld 2 you are barking up the wrong tree.

this here Pine Tree likes GOOD films.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 20, 2006)

erm dude you need to chill with the dumb post!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

like star wars attack clones?


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2006)

Later all, I'm going to be off in a wee bit to rock out to Of Montreal. Adios <3


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 20, 2006)

GAH. 

Let's not mention Attack of the Clones, please?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Moe, I'm missing a few tracks of Metaphorical Music, it seems.

Tracks 3, 9, 10 and 15.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Domon said:
			
		

> like star wars attack clones?



Another fucking terrible movie.

It was 2 hours of emo, thirty seconds of Vader and that was ruined by his yelling NOOOOOO

No Domon, I don't think I'll add you.

Peace moemoe, catch you in a while.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

watch fight club 
pulp fiction, reservior dogs, donnie darko, eternal sunshine of the spotless mind, etc...


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

^ All great films.

Add Ravenous, Vidoq, Supersize Me, Bowling for Columbine, City of Lost Children and Das boot


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 20, 2006)

fight club!!! Fucking A *hails ED!*


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 20, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Another fucking terrible movie.
> 
> It was 2 hours of emo, thirty seconds of Vader and that was ruined by his yelling NOOOOOO


 
I think you mean Revenge of the Sith. 

But that one wasn't too much better than the previous two. The "NOOOOO!!" was funny as fuck if you ask me. 

Worst lines ever:

"You look beautiful."

"It's because I'm so in love."

The rest of that scene was so bad I forgot the rest of it.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Fight Club is great

teh book is even betters.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2006)

What about Dogma? 8D


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 20, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Fight Club is great
> 
> teh book is even betters.


 
Definetely. The ending pwns on the movie's.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 20, 2006)

theres a book for Fight Club! o.0


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Holy fuck yes!

Dogma!

Smiths finest work IMO, even if it does have Affleck.

That movie is very *ED!* (infact we went to see it together when it came out.)


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> ^ All great films.
> 
> Add Ravenous, Vidoq, Supersize Me, Bowling for Columbine, City of Lost Children and Das boot


adds to the list
any thing by tarantino, kurosawa, hitchcock has to be in that freaking list


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

i like dogma but j and silint bob is best kevin smith i like


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2006)

Smiths movies are always entertaining, although I have only seen about two or three. It made me want to eat at Mooby's.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

I think Jay and Silent Bob is the weakest of the series.

Too much slapstick, not enough genuine intelligent humour.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Josip is Jay

o.O

That would explain many things...

Like where my left socks keep disappearing to.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2006)

Kingler Joe? Where?


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

havent seen that one yet 
ow noooo


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, it's humorous.

But far to simple for my tastes.

It lacks Dogmas intelligence, Clerks sarcasm, Mallrats mockery or Chasing Amys thoughtfullness.

It's funny, and I find it funnier if I disregard it as a Smith film (hard when you see Smith ever damn second though XD )


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2006)

JERSEY REPS! -hits left chest-


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

Jersey Girl was an embarassment of a film.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2006)

I was actually quoting Jay from 'Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back'.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

ben afflec is my favrite he is so good in mallrats


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

ow yes
today is the day i die
XD

no offence ment but i dont think my heart can take this XD


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

your hart cant take ben afflec's handsome facial


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

nope it cant 
raindeer games or what was the movies name
killed afflec"s reputation for me


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

ben allec was best in tom clancy's movie he so good


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

is posible
we soo need a movie discution thread 
(this is a music thread XD)


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 20, 2006)

Isn't there one in the theater section?

I suck at movies T__T


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

i dont think so CoD


----------



## jkingler (Jan 20, 2006)

i lik idea for movie dscuss thred i will talk for underwrold and ben afflec


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 20, 2006)

Then make one, jef.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

ummm 
i dont like starting a thread like that 
i asked a mod too befor i started my ask jef thread and the NF portraits thread

but its just gonna be a movie discution thread no?


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, the mods will close it anyway if they want to. Anyway, I don't know why I'm getting involved with it. You movie buffs sort it out. XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

zappa  (fanboy spaz )


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2006)

\m/ Hailz to the Zappameister


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 20, 2006)

Zappa = music
as
Jef = art


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 20, 2006)

Whooooooooo!


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 21, 2006)

Last night's coffehouse was AMAZING. I don't screw up on my poetry, and some of the best bands around were playing. Plus, I found out that for my marching band trip, I'm going to TORONTO baby! Whoo!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 21, 2006)

I hat you guys, you had a movie discussion when I was asleep


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2006)

That's why sleep is for losers


----------



## jkingler (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I held up my end of the discussion rather well.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 21, 2006)

haha 

And you know what, I think I'm actually going to make a thread for my next upload. JR Ewing. Cause they own and all . And jk, you will be getting your next ralph album on monday.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

Sjeesh, haven't been on msn for ages. ( 4 days, but still)

xD Just as reassurance, I'm not dead >.>


----------



## Powerman (Jan 21, 2006)

I haven't been on MSN for over 4 weeks.

*I win...*


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

=.=  Great, I just found out my bf got himself a WoW account. 


In all honesty: dead bf > bf addicted to WoW

So there is nothing left to do but kill him before he loses his soul.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2006)

You could just give him head while he plays WoW 8D


----------



## Powerman (Jan 21, 2006)

He wouldn't feel anything.

WoW is a drug that seriously F's with people.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2006)

She could try dressing up as a Tauren to seduce him.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

;_;


Haven't spoken to him in days, he's like impossible to get in touch with right now.

Bye bye Josh? ._. * is teh sad*


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2006)

Tried calling him?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 21, 2006)

He's a wasted effort.

Not that that's a surprise coming from me, considering previous comments over the months


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, one of my friends is turning into a souless WoW vampire too. He walks home at top speed because he can't stand the sunlight for too long. Which is pretty fast, considering the whole "demonic speed" thing.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> He's a wasted effort.
> 
> Not that that's a surprise coming from me, considering previous comments over the months



I know but getting a WoW account after accusing his friends of neglecting their gf's due to it? That's just asking for trouble.  

I'll look at it for a few days. If I haven't heard from him before friday I'll assume he lost his soul and consider myself single ;p


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 21, 2006)

Is Bruce Springsteen - Born in the U.S.A a racist song?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2006)

I am fucking hyper.


----------



## cloin (Jan 21, 2006)

What's this sudden anti-WoW campaign?  Show me on the doll where WoW touched you.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 21, 2006)

WoW raped all my friends' brains. Now, even when they manage to quit for a while, whether it be a week or a month later, they get sudden cravings to kill some Horde and revitalize their mouldering accounts. :-/


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm not anti-WoW, I'm anti my bf playing WoW cause I just KNOW I can't beat this opponent...


----------



## jkingler (Jan 21, 2006)

You could power-level him in bed so that he learns higher level skills.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 21, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> What's this sudden anti-WoW campaign?  Show me on the doll where WoW touched you.


YOU'RE ONE OF THEM, AREN'T YOU?!

Seriously, I just think it destroys social lives and is a total waste of money.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 21, 2006)

I've always hated WoW, the WoW players wouldn't  accept me when I made an account. Maybe it was because the name of my orc was "Silkpig" and I always mocked people in the convo channels, but still ;_;


----------



## cloin (Jan 21, 2006)

I've never even played WoW.  I have an addictive personality, so I won't touch games like that knowing that they would control my life and render my libido impotent.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

*grumble*

Well if he keeps this up he better be damn sure one of those Nightelves is gonna give him something cause I'm not gonna >.<


----------



## cloin (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe Nightelves just service men digitally better than real women can physically?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

*explodes*


Oh you! GODDAMMIT that was the most..gah...KILL


----------



## jkingler (Jan 21, 2006)

> I have an addictive personality


Check.


> I won't touch games like that knowing that they would control my life and render my libido impotent.


Double Check.

Seems like another thing we agree on. I mean, if I put in about 500 hours on Final Fantast Tactics, I don't want to know how much time would be lost to a game as immersive as WoW.


----------



## cloin (Jan 21, 2006)

I put tons of hours into offline RPGs as it is, I don't need to compound that by entering into the realm of the online.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 21, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> I put tons of hours into offline RPGs as it is, I don't need to compound that by entering into the realm of the online.


So then you see where we're coming from when we talk about losing friends to WoW.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

I hate games =.= 

Period.


----------



## cloin (Jan 21, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I hate games =.=
> 
> Period.



No wonder you boyfriend doesn't want to please you :amazed


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

I played games, to please him, cause he wanted me to play them. 

And now you're just being mean Colin. ;_;


----------



## cloin (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm just being playful.  Fuck, that means being mean though doesn't it?

*leaves the music forum*


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2006)

Nevermind.

You are just hitting sore spots xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2006)

What about Planetside? '_"


----------



## Sid (Jan 21, 2006)

(old school) 2d RPGs are way better than all those MMORPGs anyway.

Chrono Trigger


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 21, 2006)

Helllooooo ladies. Shadowbane = <3 ^_^


----------



## cloin (Jan 21, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> (old school) 2d RPGs are way better than all those MMORPGs anyway.
> 
> Chrono Trigger



You can't really beat Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't think I've ever played Chrono Trigger... Unless that's the RPG with that frog dude with a Rapier. Ah well, Pocket Monsters has always been 00ber fun. Oh, and Monster Rancher! Though the only Monster Ranchers I've played are MR2, MR:A and MR:A2. NEEDS MONEY FOR MR4!


----------



## cloin (Jan 21, 2006)

I only played the original Monster Rancher back in 8th grade.  It was pretty fun.  Certainly didn't keep me from fucking my girlfriend.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 21, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> (old school) 2d RPGs are way better than all those MMORPGs anyway.
> 
> Chrono Trigger


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2006)

Monster Rancher is an awesome game, it is addictive, but you can easily get away from it, and then pick it up later when you have the time. It's not really all that complicated, it doesn't cost money, you have around 480 monster, which can be gotten by combining two monsters of the 48 breeds. ( Each monster has a main- and a sub-breed, sub-breeds also have ???, which indicates that it's a rare monster. )


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 21, 2006)

Is that the one where you get different monsters from different CDs?


----------



## cloin (Jan 21, 2006)

Cliffs of Dover said:
			
		

> Is that the one where you get different monsters from different CDs?



It sure is.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 21, 2006)

Perhaps it was Monster Rancher 2 that I played. Stuff about peaches, phoenix feathers, dragon horns, limited lifespan. Bah, I forgot.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2006)

Yep, that's MR2, the game I have. Though in Europe the PAL-version is just called Monster Rancher. I love my Phoenix and Durahans. <3 I'd also raise Dragons, but they have a SHIT lifespan. I think Phoenix starts with 450 weeks, Durahans with 500 and Dragons only have 350.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 21, 2006)

Just pimped *"Jus Allah - All fates have changed"*.

Sorry for the delay.

Enjoy!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 22, 2006)

I return! After being grounded for awhile, I return!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 22, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Just pimped *"Jus Allah - All fates have changed"*.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Enjoy!


what kind of music is it?
hey guys


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 22, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Just pimped *"Jus Allah - All fates have changed"*.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
There's something wrong with.. something. When I click the link, I get something that says: "This page has expired" Same thing happens when I refresh the page. 

GAH. Darn the internet.


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> (old school) 2d RPGs are way better than all those MMORPGs anyway.
> 
> Chrono Trigger




Hell yes

Alundra


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

MOE!  How was In Montreal?


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2006)

FUCKING AWESOME. I hade the best time in my life. Partying and dancing since 9 pmon friday till 6 am today XD

*BEST. LIVE BAND .EVER.* I though Modest mouse and The Locust knew how to put on a a rowdy live gig, but these guys blew them clear out of the water!. We were dancing, singing, jumping and clappin from 9 pm till 3 in the morning. I lost my voice and I've yet to regain it even know from how much
screaming and singing going on . I was even about to pass out during it the show XD.

I was so bummed that niether Iris, Jeff or any of my mates couldn't make it. But I bumped into a  flock of awesome musictards and I ended up leaving with 20+ new numbers added to my cell XD.

female musictards > universe <333.

But wow, it's been a whole since I partied like that. It was insane. You know that retarded R. Kelly song?
"after the party, we went to the afterparty and after the afterparty, we went to te afterafterparty, and after the.." you get the picture. But that's seriously how it was. I've been on my feet since 8 on firday till early sunday
some of the people I met during the gig. It was incredible. Surronded by fantastic people who were as nutty about music as I am, We were masters of our domain!. Serious mosh pits where going on that would put metal fans to shame XD, 

And apperatenly I was the cause of 99% of them XD. I' m now being invited to every gig coming to Spanish Moon  XD XD XD
Will pic spam in  abit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

LMFAO! XD GO MOE!  Good to hear you had fun, mate, you deserve it more than anyone. On a better note for me, I'M GOING TO SEE IRON AND WINE LIVE WITH LAURA!


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 22, 2006)

You guys are damn lucky. Folio coffehouses don't hold a candle to that. But still, poetry reading is damn cool. (no, we're not pretentious)


----------



## Voynich (Jan 22, 2006)

LOL

Davey is being a braggart ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

Me? NEVER!

...but at the prospect of seeing Iron and Wine, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Voynich (Jan 22, 2006)

;_;


I feel insuuuuuuuuuuuulted.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

...how? >.>


----------



## Voynich (Jan 22, 2006)

Nevermind >.<


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh... You mean that I should be thrilled at the prospect of meeting you?


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 22, 2006)

Jealousy, my good man. You'd feel insulted if somebody was talking about going to an amazing concert and you couldn't go.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

...Maho is a girl.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 22, 2006)

I was talking to you.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

I know, thought I'd just mention it, incase anyone thought other wise.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 22, 2006)

Psh... sure, Dr. Hobo. Whatever you say.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 22, 2006)

Sjeesh. Maho > any bloody concert. 


You should feel honoured I consider going with you >.<


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

Did I mention it's Iron & Wine AND Calexico?


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 22, 2006)

Saving your last bit of bragging, Dr. Hobo? You really do know how to rub it in.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

Yer, I gots big hands. 8D


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2006)

omg, Dave your not kidding? AWESOME! 

Maho, beat him up for me when you see him, will ya? XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

Too bad, she already promised me she wouldn't. XD

AND OFCOURSE I'M NOT FUCKING KIDDING! I SPAZZED AT THE SIGHT THAT SAM BEAM WAS COMING TO UTRECHT '_'


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah, than I'd better change my phrase: 

"You really know how to rub *one out*"

Why else would you brag about having big hands?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

Dr. Hobo; Certified Master of the Five-Knuckle Shuffle.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 22, 2006)

You better not do that in front of me or else I'll make sure that move becomes totally useless ^^


----------



## cloin (Jan 22, 2006)

Fascinating.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

Violent Jerk Off; Style of the Spitting Cobra


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2006)

pic whored. God,  that was such an awesome gig.

Dave, hands of Beam, capache?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

I was actually thinking of bringing along a life-sized picture of you, incase he recognises you XD


----------



## Voynich (Jan 22, 2006)

I should get him to sign my tits xD


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 22, 2006)

He's so good he's turned it into a fighting style! Dear God, no one will be able to stand up to him!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah, Maho will have her tits signed by both Sam Beam AND Me. How's that for a jackpot?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 22, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Yeah, Maho will have her tits signed by both Sam Beam AND Me. How's that for a jackpot?



Meh, you can give it a try when there is any space left. ( Prolly will be unless Beam decides to break the record for world's biggest autograph xP )


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

XD Doubt he will, so I'd better bring my permanent marker, and a digicam to take pictures of your cleavage with.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't get too excited. ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2006)

Won't, or you'll bust my balls, I know.


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2006)

Erykah Badu is bloody awesome, and doesnt get the love she deserves.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 22, 2006)

I've gotten so many new albums, its not even funny!


----------



## metronomy (Jan 22, 2006)

Upward over the mountain is slowly becoming my new favourite Iron and Wine song. 

{AVY}

Watching the nothing but green lights video, rolling skating is so cool.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 22, 2006)

What kind of music does Iron & Wine play?


----------



## metronomy (Jan 22, 2006)

D?m? said:
			
		

> What kind of music does Iron & Wine play?


The best. aucostic/folk


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2006)

fair trade said:
			
		

> The best. aucostic/folk



Dave wins in life 

You _need _ *The Sea & Rythem*. It will blow your mind away


----------



## metronomy (Jan 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> You _need _ *The Sea & Rythem*. It will blow your mind away


I'm trying to find it, it seems to be illusive! Maybe I'll request it when I see him on the 23rd April.


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2006)

Kick ass mate . So your seeing Mogwai and Iron wine soon. I dont know if I should love or hate you

I'm going to send you _The Trapaze Swinger_, which is probabily my fav by him. Unreleased and he played it as an encore for us in NO.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 22, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> what kind of music is it?
> hey guys



It's rap mate.

Jus Allah used to be in the rap group 'Jedi Mind Tricks', but has released his own album.

The album which he released, is what I give to all of you.

Enjoy


----------



## metronomy (Jan 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Kick ass mate . So your seeing Mogwai and Iron wine soon. I dont know if I should love or hate you


Didn't know you knew about Mogwai, but yes, sorry mate. I can't help it, Mel once stopped speaking to me because I went and saw Ryan Adams.




			
				moe said:
			
		

> I'm going to send you _The Trapaze Swinger_, which is probabily my fav by him. Unreleased and he played it as an encore for us in NO.


Got it my main man, 9 minutes 31 seconds of pure joy.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 22, 2006)

The only Folk I listen to is Billy Bragg and The Proclaimers. 

But mainly, punk rules my life.


----------



## metronomy (Jan 22, 2006)

Moe got me hold of The Sea & The Rhythm, also can you PM me some pictures of you, preferable afro period.

Chloe wants to see some of that action.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 22, 2006)

GUESS WHO IS SINGLE AGAIN?

XDDDD


Bye bye crappy bf.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 22, 2006)

hello NF gangbang at Wacken.

Scat included

\m/


----------



## Voynich (Jan 22, 2006)

I feel so loved <3


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 22, 2006)

I guess your ex couldn't take the sheer joy of you and WoW at the same time, Maho.


----------



## cloin (Jan 22, 2006)

Plus he clearly wasn't down with scat.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah, he didn't care much. WoW was more important than me it seems. Hope for him those Nightelves give some damn good head. ^^


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 22, 2006)

I've heard they do actually, Blizzard is coming out with a groinal attachment to cash in on the plug-ins (pun intended) craze.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jan 22, 2006)

Bet you 50 bucks they probably have a nude patch for WoW by now.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 22, 2006)

That's old news.

It already exists.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I'm going to send you _The Trapaze Swinger_, which is probabily my fav by him. Unreleased and he played it as an encore for us in NO.



Moeeeee, mind sending that this way too? =D


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Dave wins in life
> 
> You _need _ *The Sea & Rythem*. It will blow your mind away



I STILL need that, AHO! 

Edit: I believe I'm the only NF member with an I&W inspired SN 8D


----------



## Sid (Jan 23, 2006)

Which Iron & Wine gig are you going to? Utrecht, Haarlem or Eindhoven?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 23, 2006)

Sid, I just uploaded another ralph album to jk, you want it?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

Utrecht, twenty-sixth of April.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 23, 2006)

yaaaaay you liked the sig and avy combo


----------



## Voynich (Jan 23, 2006)

Heya everyone


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 23, 2006)

hey maho 
how are you doing?
thanks for letting me know jedi (late reply)


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

Jef is teh awesome.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks dave 
no problemo


----------



## Voynich (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm somewhat okay I suppose....


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh yeah! Totally not studying for midterms! Go procrastination!


----------



## Sid (Jan 23, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Sid, I just uploaded another ralph album to jk, you want it?



yus, that'd be awesome


----------



## Voynich (Jan 23, 2006)

xD

Seems I picked up my old Dark Throne addiction again.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 23, 2006)

*net is back up*

Hello, all.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Joe, like my new duds?


----------



## NaRa (Jan 23, 2006)

That is ^ the best combo of sig and ava i have ever seen.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 23, 2006)

lol, I thought you were sunshine and gasoline at first sight. Cinder and Smoke? Hobo?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, that is Hobo, despite his out-of-character cool avy and sig. 

Who made your new gear, LoDdy?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

Yup, itsa me, MARIO!... I mean Hobo. >.>

And Jef did, well, Jef did the graphic stuff, Occa did the name <3


----------



## Voynich (Jan 23, 2006)

lol


Too cool for you ;p


----------



## mow (Jan 23, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> 
> Too cool for you ;p




my thoughs exactly XD

Welcome back old man joe


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

Moe, you're just mad I ruined your rep ( if you ever had any.. >.> ) Don't blame me for you being so ghey, homoe. O;


----------



## jkingler (Jan 23, 2006)

Phear teh luminary~!~~!!!!!!


----------



## mow (Jan 23, 2006)

Im a mirror and your glue what ever you throw is relfected and sticks to you.

 (is that how it went? XD)

and god dammit, I just realiesed there is not a single Soul thread in the entire department. I need to hook you guys up with a  few records


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

I have never heard that one, though I just have created a new one, while thinking of you;

Sticks and stones will break my bones but words can never harm me.. Nor will sticks and stones if they're thrown like a girl.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 23, 2006)

Kick in the balls will though


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

I know it will, but you already sworn to me that you wouldn't, and a kick in the gut will probably clear any such thoughts from your mind.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 23, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> I know it will, but you already sworn to me that you wouldn't, and a kick in the gut will probably clear any such thoughts from your mind.



Kicking me in not a good idea ^_^  Seriously.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

It is if just for a diversion.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 23, 2006)

Nyu.

I will remove any limbs I deem unnessecary if you try.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmmm... what if I gouge out your eyes?


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't think she'll go for that one.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

Ah well, guess I'll just be a real man and use my infamous technique.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 23, 2006)

Limp-o-Dick no Jutsu?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

No, man, that's your technique, I can't handle it. It requires too much slurping.

Violent Jack Off: Style of the Spitting Cobra.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 23, 2006)

But don't forget your new technique: Katon: Cock-a-Suckle-Suck!


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 23, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I just realiesed there is not a single Soul thread in the entire department. I need to hook you guys up with a  few records



That would be class.


On a side note, I just watched *"Double Impact"* starring _Jean-Claude Van Damme_, and all I can say is, holy shit.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 23, 2006)

Damn, I want that Velvet Underground album. It's a shame I can't get it.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sorry Jedi

Watching Van Damme is not something anyone should ever have to suffer.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh, yeah. If any of guys missed this:


			
				Keramachi said:
			
		

> I _do_ have AIM, I just took it off after ex-NF member 200 IQ annoyed the hell out of me. (My SN is Jabbarwok)


Ya know, If you'd like to chat. (I trust the music department much more than any other secion of NF)


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 23, 2006)

Added and chatting.

I hate AIM

But damn does it transfer like a mofo


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 23, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Jedi
> 
> Watching Van Damme is not something anyone should ever have to suffer.




*Spoiler*: _XD _


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 23, 2006)

That's.....

not right.


----------



## hokageryu (Jan 23, 2006)

hehe but i bet it would make a great torturing device ^__^


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 23, 2006)

Right you are, hokageryu. But not as bad as Steven Segal's album. [shudder]


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 23, 2006)

Somehow, I knew there was a Van Damme album even before I tried looking.


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 23, 2006)

My heart bleeds bloody teardrops of pain and suffering at the mention of Steven Segal's album.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 23, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Jedi
> 
> Watching Van Damme is not something anyone should ever have to suffer.



It was crapness and cheesyness, all into one.
Scary stuff indeed. 



			
				Cliffs of Dover said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _XD _



Arghaaa!

Mind you, those Van Damma films are hella nostalgic.

The good old days when I was 8. Good times...

Speaking of the good old times, Sam Cooke will be coming to your PM boxes in a day or two, just make sure you're on the joy list.


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2006)

RJD2 fans, you're in for a treat. I just got my hands on his upcoming record with Aceylone.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

Ooh! Send it now!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 24, 2006)

*slaps jk*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 24, 2006)

Why won't you response to my slaps jk ;_ ;


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

I've become numb to physical punishment. My gf slaps me regularly for "sass."


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ And Walkie Talkie. Produced by Ken Andrews. Mmmmm. I would gladly have his children.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 24, 2006)

If it were possible. Unless you're some kind of freak.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2006)

Either that or he should turn into Arnold Schwarzenegger... Though that's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 24, 2006)

He's a God, and so anything is possible. I'd give birth to quintuplite god-children.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

Is it Walkie Talkie? That would make more sense, but the bundle I DLed has the album titled as Talkie Walkie XD


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, if the artist seems like a stoner, then talkie walkie should fit.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking as much. Now I am genuinely curious, so much sothat I'll actually be bothered enough to look this up! :amazed

EDIT: Yeah, it's actually Talkie Walkie:
This.


----------



## Sid (Jan 24, 2006)

hey jaykay, do you know Zero 7?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 24, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Is it Walkie Talkie? That would make more sense, but the bundle I DLed has the album titled as Talkie Walkie XD


Someone slap Ender for typing too fast.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

*Hugs ender for becoming an excellent member of the department a while back*

The best of us here (namely Moe, all the frickin' time XD) make mistakes. I won't hold it against ya like I would with Davey, because for some reason my brain doesn't tell me to pick on you.

Maybe it's because you don't scream "easy target"? 

 @ LoDdy


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 24, 2006)

have you guys ever heard of liquid tension experiment. I have two albums on my hands, they're kinda weird. 

I know that mike from dream theater plays though, but thats all.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 24, 2006)

*<3*Rjd2 *<3* moe


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 24, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> have you guys ever heard of liquid tension experiment. I have two albums on my hands, they're kinda weird.
> 
> I know that mike from dream theater plays though, but thats all.



LTE is three parts DT (Petrucci, Portnoy, Rudess), although, IIRC, when they recorded it, Rudess wasn't in DT. The bassist is Tony Levin. It's basically DT without vocals, which Cata and colin say is a good thing. XD


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 24, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> *Hugs ender for becoming an excellent member of the department a while back*
> 
> The best of us here (namely Moe, all the frickin' time XD) make mistakes. I won't hold it against ya like I would with Davey, because for some reason my brain doesn't tell me to pick on you.
> 
> ...



 I love you guys!


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> have you guys ever heard of liquid tension experiment. I have two albums on my hands, they're kinda weird.
> 
> I know that mike from dream theater plays though, but thats all.



Liquid Tension Experiment are twisted SOBs. If you like them, checl out The Locust and Melt Banana's



			
				Cliffs of Dover said:
			
		

> It's basically DT without vocals, which Cata and colin say is a good thing. XD



XD XD XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 24, 2006)

Cliffs of Dover said:
			
		

> LTE is three parts DT (Petrucci, Portnoy, Rudess), although, IIRC, when they recorded it, Rudess wasn't in DT. The bassist is Tony Levin. It's basically DT without vocals, which Cata and colin say is a good thing. XD



Hah, thanks 

I was thinking about pimping it, but I guess a lot of you already have it. 

BED NOW, sleep.


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2006)

Old man joe, stop mocking my impeccable grammer and spelling! 

PeK; Glad your digging it <3

Night toiletboy


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 24, 2006)

Toilet - I think I sent out LTE2 to some people but not to "the list" 

I still think you should pimp both their albums. =] Night, mate


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

I want LTE! Generally, vocals kill certain acts for me. I am sure Dream Theater would be no different, so I am really curious to hear them, now. 

EDIT: Yes, I have heard Zero 7, but I, amazingly, only have one album by them. So feel free to pimp them, and even make/revive a thread about them. They don't get heard often enough, IMO, and so you could help remedy that. 

EDIT 2: We love you, too, Ender. The music department, seriously, is easily on par with the rest of NF, if not much, much better.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone else glad they got the first Secede album?

Sid owns, people. OWNS!


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2006)

I *123 *that to the extreme!

joe; Zero 7 rules. Which cd are you missing? 

Aslo, check out Thievery Corporation if you dig Zero 7. Theivery Corp. are pretty rad.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank God good trip-hop exists! Theivery Corp are great.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

@Moe: I have simple things, so whatever that leaves is what I need.

@Secede: DLed it. About to listen to it, incidentally. 

@ALL: Please, do yourselves a favor and check out my TMNT Anti-Drug thread. I know a lot of us here have tried marrrrrajuaaaaana at some point, and I know we all love good nostaligia, so....do it! 

I have the link to the video in my sig, btw. 

EDIT: @Thievery Corporation: I have The Cosmic Game. They fuckin' rule, for sure.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

Revelation induced DP:

Holy shit, people! Leraine, from Secede - Tryshala, is gorgeous. That is one of my new favorite songs. :amazed


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2006)

It's out of this world isnt it? Wait till you hear the entirity of the recod. Perfection.

Could you hook me up with The Cosmic Game? I ll try to get you In The Waiting Line by Zero 7 tomorrow. It's 10 times better than Simple things.


----------



## skmt999 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey, on thinking about it.... does anyone want me to link up the Damien Youth album I have? It's strange, and some of his best stuff *isn't* on it... but yeah. I realized after making my request that maybe I should be sharing what I DO have in exchange. 

Definately NOT mainstream, that's for sure.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

@moe: I am loving the album, really. The King of Sanda is another amazing track that I am just now hearing. Orgasmically awesome. Jesus...

*shakes self off*

Umm, yeah...where was I?  Oh, right. In the Waiting Line is much better. I am not sure why I haven't Dled it yet, to tell you the truth. In fact, I think I will, to save you the trouble, unless you plan to massively pimp the Zero 7. 

@Skmt: could you maybe describe the artists work/style a bit? To get more people chomping at the bit, as it were? Consider me interested, regardless. 

EDIT: Born in a Tropical Swampland...


----------



## skmt999 (Jan 24, 2006)

Eh, I'm not very good at describing music. I was hoping someone else could do the writeup or soemthing. Besides, one moment the guy is doing weird fetish goth, and the next it's bluegrass.... (he wears a tweed jacket with those leather patches on the elbows and a matching tweed hat, but does weird shit like Hermaphrodite Jesus, I can't explain.)

Anyway, if anyone might be intersted, just give me some time to actually package it.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 24, 2006)

I are in love with Matisyahu - Live at Stubbs.

I had it on my comp, but before I could listen it disappeared, then I decided to buy it.

The man beatboxes...god I love that.

This random moment has been brought to by the part of Catatoniks brain that thrives on sleep deprivation and mind altering substances (aka almost all of it.)


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> @jkingler: "In The Waiting Line" is a song, the album is called "When It Falls".



In The Waiting Line fits the art work so much better though. I always refer to it like that now 

Matisyahu rules the heaven. I cant wait for his new record _Youth_


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 24, 2006)

I love Secede. I noticed, though, that the version of Tryshasla that Sid sent us is missing the first two tracks: Hospital Reqiuem and Foliage Pathway. I hope I can get ahold of them.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

I can get those to ya. Consider them sent, as they will be momentarily.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 24, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> In The Waiting Line fits the art work so much better though. I always refer to it like that now
> 
> Matisyahu rules the heaven. I cant wait for his new record _Youth_




I saw somebody on here mention listening to it.

I want it.

NOW!!

>.<


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 24, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I can get those to ya. Consider them sent, as they will be momentarily.


Thanks, you rock.

You know what's stupid? The fact that I took none of my midterms today and I still had to be in school. I got to listen to people talk about swimming for 2 hours!


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

Man, pitchfork is like a town full of TIMMY![/southpark]. A treasure mine of humor. So I've decided to compile a list of their funniest (worst done and dummbiest that is) reviews


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

That last review just reeked of bitterness.

He doesn't like me, the jerk. (Translation: WAH!)

He doesn't return my emails. (WAH!)

I don't respect him as a person. (WAH!)


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2006)

-smacks Joe- Just be thankful I let you pick on me, slurpboy.:spwank 

Moe, it's too hard not to mock you for your grammar, it's just too easy, and we only do it because we care. <3

And yes, Joemoesama is correct, the Music Department is easily on par with the entire population on NF. Above them, if you take all the elitism around here into consideration.


----------



## De Monies (Jan 25, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Man, pitchfork is like a town full of TIMMY![/southpark]. A treasure mine of humor. So I've decided to compile a list of their funniest (worst done and dummbiest that is) reviews


 

: D  I saw you mention Oasis!! <3 I got their DVD today, so if you want anything from it just ask ^^


----------



## Sid (Jan 25, 2006)

LYING LIKE LIONS IN THE SAND

Oh yes. New 'Brand New' demos.

I love them, no matter how emo they are 

I have yet to get bored of _Deja Entendu_


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 25, 2006)

Oki, to teh sticky this is.

Oh and I don't see Nevermind anywhere on there.


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

Ill review Nevermind and Back In  Black in my most overrated records of the millenia series


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

Damn it, since nobody else is doing it yet, I think I may have to start an Essential Hip-Hop series. 

Here are some ideas for what I plan to put on the list so far (since I just started thinking about it right now):

Aesop Rock - Labour Days
A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory
Blackalicious - Blazing Arrow
Del - Both Sides of the Brain
Deltron 3030 - Deltron 3030
Eric B. And Rakim - Paid In Full
Fugees - The Score
Gym Class Heroes - The Papercut Chronicles
Jeru The Damaja - The Sun Rises in the East
Jurassic 5 - Power in Numbers
K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher
MF Doom - King Geedora - Take Me To Your Leader
Mos Def and Talib Kweli - Blackstar
Nas - Illmatic / It Was Written
Nujabes - Metaphorical Music
Q-Tip - Kamaal the Abstract
The Roots - (Haven't decided which one yet XD)
Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang 36 Chambers

More to come, more to be removed, etc.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd start an Essential Post-Rock seria but I'm to lazy at the moment.


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Damn it, since nobody else is doing it yet, I think I may have to start an Essential Hip-Hop series.


I was planningto work on it actually, but feel free to do so if you want . I need to finish my Mali pimpages so I can focus on it the soul series.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 25, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> : D  I saw you mention Oasis!! <3 I got their DVD today, so if you want anything from it just ask ^^



Definitely Maybe one?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2006)

Shall my future contributions be for the blues sextion, Moeho?


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 25, 2006)

Maybe I'll put together a list of seminal Classic Rock albums.

Pink Floyd- Wish You Were Here
Led Zeppelin- Led Zeppelin II
The Beatles- Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
U2- Joshua Tree
The Velvet Underground- White Light/White Heat

And so on and so forth.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, I kicked the crap out of my Algebra II midterm today. Tomorrow it's French. No troubles there- I got a 98 on last year's exam.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm subscribing to this thread.  Will come back later and add some stuff.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

Things are looking good for you, then? Glad to hear it. 

Also, I like your Classic Rock albums idea. I just wonder if maybe that isn't too wide a slice of music/too easily debatable a title. 

(But that can be said for all of our pet projects, e.g. Hip-Hop, Metal, etc.)


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, we could divide them into sub-genres, but those are virtually unlimited. >.>


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, sub-genres of Classic Rock...I wouldn't envy that, no siree.


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

I cant wait to tackle Jazz with colin. That's going to be fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2006)

Don't forget to add TLC, homoe. 8D


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice idea moe.

Posting a sticky like that, will help oodles.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, you just gotta tackle it as a broad spread and go with it.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 25, 2006)

@.@

Woa lost it.

Clay dildo's anyone?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

Only if they are done up to look like Egyptian gods.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2006)

Dibs on Seth. 8D


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

I'll take Anubis.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 25, 2006)

Lateralus got 1.9?

Those people need to die! 

Actually I read the entire review and I don't understand a bit about what he's talking about. I'm especiallly lost on that he doesn't really seem to critisize the album... If he's trying to be ironic I think he failed miserably, and anyhow, that ain't professional to do in a review. Now, are there any good fanzines on the net instead of that crap?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 25, 2006)

Can be done. If I have clay left after that Morrigan statue ... xD


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 25, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Things are looking good for you, then? Glad to hear it.
> 
> Also, I like your Classic Rock albums idea. I just wonder if maybe that isn't too wide a slice of music/too easily debatable a title.
> 
> (But that can be said for all of our pet projects, e.g. Hip-Hop, Metal, etc.)


Eh, I'll just take it as a whole and run with it. I should get to work researching this, too. The 10 greatest albums of Classic Rock. A daunting, but rewarding task.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

I wants Thoth

XD A wisdom injection.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

> The 10 greatest albums of Classic Rock. A daunting, but rewarding task.


It will surely be that. There is a lot to sample from across the spectrum, since there is a lot of great hick rock (Skynyrd ), prog rock (nuff said), and others types of rock to be had from that wide slice your taking on. 

I commend you for your bravery, Machi-macho.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

certainly a daunting endeavour.

Metal was rough enough.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

Come to think of it, maybe prog should be it's own list. There is too much good stuff to be had there to fit on its own list, let alone a list not entirely devoted to it. My advice, Kera: leave Prog alone and let someone else tacklet hat one, or tackle it yourself later on! :amazed

I mean, Camel, Floyd, Beefheart, Zappa...you'd be killing yourself trying to figure a list where prog and classic rock overlap.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

yeah
prog is unto itself

it needs to be treated that way.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 25, 2006)

Floyd? They're not really prog rock. Yes, on the other hand, certainly is. But I believe they should be on the list for classic rock.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

Floyd have always toed the line.

But I will agree they are primarily classic rock.

Yes on the other hand...pure fucking prog.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

Floyd =/= Prog? 

I mean, it is up to a lot of interpretation, but I'm going with wikipedia on this one.



> Progressive rock is difficult to define in a single conclusive way, and outspoken King Crimson leader Robert Fripp has voiced his disdain for the term. The major acts that defined the genre in the 1970s (in no particular order, Jethro Tull, Yes, Genesis, Pink Floyd, Emerson, Lake & Palmer, Rush, Gentle Giant and King Crimson) do not sound especially alike. Indeed, in some cases the bands themselves and/or well-known commentators such as Bill Martin (author of Listening to the Future - see Further Reading) would question whether one or another of these bands are really progressive rock bands at all. (This article shall assume that they are, or at least, that they were in the 1970s.)



from


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

First off, I've said it before and I'll say it again. 

Fuck Wikipedia, with a goddamn clay Dildo of Osiris.

That said, prog has always been one of those abstract genres.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes made prog rock what it is today, and since their influence is monumental, they deserve a spot on the Classic Rock list. I'm thinking Fragile should be the album of choice for Yes.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, if Animals isn't prog, which is entirely possible, then I don't know what prog rock is, which is also entirely possible. XD


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 25, 2006)

Animals was very different from Pink Floyd's other work, though. Albums like The Wall or Dark Side of the Moon don't fit the bill for prog.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 25, 2006)

Of all the albums I would call Animals closest to what it most traditionally thought of as prog...and is still heavily rock.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 25, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> Yes made prog rock what it is today, and since their influence is monumental, they deserve a spot on the Classic Rock list. I'm thinking Fragile should be the album of choice for Yes.


MMMMMmmmmmmhhhhhhhhmmmmmm!!! Agreed.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

@Fragile: I'll take that one, sure. 

Also, I stand by Animals, the only Floyd album besides Division Bell that I cannot do without.


----------



## less (Jan 25, 2006)

Hmmm. Maybe I should team up with Toilet and More for a "Norwegian Music is pretty damn good" - series.

(BTW, moe: Just got a hold of "Khmer" and it _freaking rocks_. Upping it sometime soon, I hope.)


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

Only if it's full of  the Rune label releases 

But I call Superslient, they will definiatly make it in my jazz list. Along with Shining.


----------



## less (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh, there will be Rune Grammofon, don't you worry. And there might be a batch of Metronomicon Audio in there as well, if their newest releases are any good (just got about ten CD's from them in the mail, my new job kicks ass). How's the Molvær anyway? Living up to your expectations?


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

They more than lived up to it. I just cant find the words to do it just to review and pimp it. Remarkably original and daring. Solid Ether is a monster of a record. It's a real shame this maazing trumpter doesnt get the recognition he deserves. He's what you would've gotten if Miles Davis was more into ambience than jazz structure. Kick ass.


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

These guys rock


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 25, 2006)

[added to friends list]

No... erm... I don't have a MySpace...   What are you talking about?


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

I dont have an LJ or Xanga either


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 25, 2006)

[whoosh]

Sarcasm, moe, sarcasm.


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2006)

I know, I suck at it XD


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, I'm out for the night. Want to be in top form for my French exam tomorrow. I'll listen to some Mali tonight to help me study. XD


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOGMOGMOGMOGMGOMGOGMOGMGOMGOGMOGMGOMG!!!

I just found Bone Thugs 'N Harmony - E 1999 Eternal

This is the album that really got me into Rap and Hip-Hop. I had heard Creepin' On Ah Come Up in 5th-6th grade, and that started me off, but this is the one that cemented my love for rapping in general.

This isn't the greatest album ever, but I still like it a lot. I love their flows, I love the production (even though a lot of it sounds really cheesy, in retrospect), and I love the fact that they took the whole guns 'n' murda thing to a whole new (and totally exaggerated XD) level.

Definitely gonna UL this right now. I'll pimp it to the folks I know will want it (meaning mainly Moe XD), and to anyone else who shows any interest.


----------



## De Monies (Jan 26, 2006)

MaximusR34 said:
			
		

> Definitely Maybe one?


 yeah I got that one, and heaps of aussie rock if anyone is into that kind of thing.  I myself am having a love affair with it 

acutally, just make that australian music in general


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 26, 2006)

Send it my way too kingy D:


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I just aced my French exam with 45 minutes to spare. Tommorow is English, which shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 26, 2006)

I just saw "The filth and the fury" again <3


----------



## mow (Jan 26, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I just saw "The filth and the fury" again <3



Man that gig (which the movie title is based on) was awesome. My english curse dictonary quadruple after Jones and Grundy' vocal exchange XD

Best of luck in all your exams Kera =]


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 26, 2006)

Boo! I'm back for pimpage baby.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome back. I'll add you to spread the joy again.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, moe.

I was listening to Fragile today, and the album just seemed to come alive. I don't know why, but I realized just how amazing it really is.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 26, 2006)

^Too true.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome back Kag, you're just in time for Undefinable Seminal Album 3#.


----------



## Sid (Jan 26, 2006)

> Apr 20  	Paradiso  	Amsterdam (NL)  	Radio Soulwax
> Apr 21 	Tivoli 	Utrecht (NL) 	Radio Soulwax
> Apr 22 	Effenaar 	Eindhoven (NL) 	Radio Soulwax



Fucking 2 Many DJs *and* Soulwax Nite Versions live

     


I might die of ecstasy that night. (not the drug)


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh fuck! Tivoli is also housing Iron and Wine, the gig I'm going to!


----------



## Sid (Jan 27, 2006)

irrelevant.


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraadddiiiiooooo

SOULWAX


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2006)

IRON AND WINE!


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 27, 2006)

POETS OF THE FALL!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2006)

CHRIS REA AND ROBERT JOHNSON!


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 27, 2006)

TOM JONES!!!!!!

\m/  \m/


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 27, 2006)

CARPAL TUNNEL!

(not a band, I just finished my English exam)


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 27, 2006)

"Well, you need love like I do, don't you
I can tell by the way you look, when I'm looking at you
You need love like I do, don't you
It seems like I'm looking in the mirror, when I'm looking at you"

Classic.


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2006)

Cata wins XD

I got _Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus_ and _Art Blakey - Moanin'_. I'm a very very happy fanboy atm.

Have a blast Sid


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2006)

-bothers moe about the review- 8D


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 27, 2006)

.

Bought my Coldplay ticket about 2 weeks ago, without parents permission. I just got whipped last night and the shows tonight


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 27, 2006)

So you're not going then? That sucks majorly.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 27, 2006)

Totally, unless I can get a ride at this moment but I don't think anyone would want to give me a ride all the way to Vancouver. Curse Calgary for not having them play here.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 27, 2006)

Sneaking out ftw. Seriously. Whatever punishment they can think off it's not worth missing Coldplay for ^^

Edit: Hmmm. How far from your town is Vancouver? I'd bike there if i had to xD


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 27, 2006)

9 hour drive is also in my way.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 27, 2006)

Fuxx.

And that learns you that without older siblings or parents to drive you you're usually screwed.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 27, 2006)

True, I was suppose to have a ride last night though.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 27, 2006)

that sucks big time
sports fan i see Max  
havent been to a concert in a year orso
(i"m afraid of crouds )


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 27, 2006)

I've never been to a concert/gig/festival. I feel so ashamed.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't be, I haven't, either. Though I do plan to go to Lowlands.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 27, 2006)

Low....lands?


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2006)

I wont be able to see EiTS

-____________________-


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 27, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Don't be, I haven't, either. Though I do plan to go to Lowlands.


cool  

i met the dude that made pukkelpop (dave do you know it? belgiums second biggest festival alot of dutch people as well there) today  he was at our school


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2006)

Nah, never heard of it. But I am srsly going to Pinkpop and Lowlands.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 27, 2006)

pinkpop it sounds soo gay XDDD
but there are awsome band comming there


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 27, 2006)

jef, what part from Belgium?


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 27, 2006)

antwerpen (meerhout near limburg)



Click me, I'm the IGPX music site!
 (this is 2 miles away from me  i loved it there)


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 27, 2006)

Wonderful, I've only been to Liege though.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 27, 2006)

were are you from?
only have traveled trought liege never stopped there


----------



## Voynich (Jan 27, 2006)

xD


Remind me to buy myself a ticket to Iron&Wine ... I'm so forgetful lately.

Lowlands sounds okay...when's that again? then again...I have a strong dislike for tents. I'm not even sure awesome music can make me wanna endure spending time in a tent ever again. ( unless I got some cute company that will distract me from my surroundings  )


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 27, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> were are you from?
> only have traveled trought liege never stopped there



Canada, my parents picked random places for us to go and we ended up going there for a stop.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 27, 2006)

ah i see
damn my cousin for not letting me know of the great lake swimmers concert a few months back if he told me i would have gone prolly


----------



## Sid (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm drinking a beer, eating Walkers Sensations, Thai Sweet Chilli crisps (chips for you Americans), and listening to _Boards of Canada - Music Has The Right To Children_

A very relaxing Friday night indeed


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2006)

:yawn: Friiidaaayy.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 27, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> I'm drinking a beer, eating Walkers Sensations, Thai Sweet Chilli crisps (chips for you Americans), and listening to _Boards of Canada - Music Has The Right To Children_
> 
> A very relaxing Friday night indeed


 You have inspired me. I'll be right back.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, I just got back from my marching band dessert. It was amazing. I recieved over 30 awards.


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2006)

Kera, awesome mate! .


----------



## less (Jan 27, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just got back from my marching band dessert. It was amazing. I recieved over 30 awards.


Congrats! That sounds like a lot. What do you play?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 27, 2006)

For drumline competitions? That stuff is AWESOME.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2006)

Friday sucks.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 27, 2006)

I play alto sax. The band as a whole did very well this season, placing first in two competitions and 3rd at states and championships. But we have the second place trophy


----------



## less (Jan 27, 2006)

Can't beat a good marching band, I say. Well, I suppose you can, but they're many and they have blunt objects galore, so you better show up prepared.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 28, 2006)

A good marching band vs a horde of naked, blue painted Scottish War-pipers!

Now that's an epic battle.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 28, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> I play alto sax. The band as a whole did very well this season, placing first in two competitions and 3rd at states and championships. But we have the second place trophy


Nice! I did CG (yeah) for three years. It was a lot of fun. Great job!


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 28, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Can't beat a good marching band, I say. Well, I suppose you can, but they're many and they have blunt objects galore, so you better show up prepared.


Yeah, my best friend from colorguard has a shirt that says: "Never underestimate people in large groups with weapons" and has a picture of three colorguard holding a flag, a saber, and a rifle, respectively.


----------



## Sid (Jan 28, 2006)

hello


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Jan 28, 2006)

^_Whoa._ Nice find!


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2006)

Dear lord! That's an* excellent *find.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2006)

"Okay, that was just mean, okay? Hihi..." - Moe XD

And I've heard some good things about the Chrono Trigger OST's, are they really that good.


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2006)

Bugger off pink Dave XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2006)

Grunt, grunt grunt grunt, SCREAMOOOOOOOO


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 28, 2006)

She's my wife now Dave.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 28, 2006)

> And I've heard some good things about the Chrono Trigger OST's, are they really that good.



Yes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> She's my wife now Dave.



Who's your wife, Moe?


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm guessing you dont live in England and havent seen the League of Gentlemen.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't say I do, and can't say I have, either.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome to the rockh


----------



## mow (Jan 29, 2006)

^ arent they a side project by My Chemical Romance?


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 29, 2006)

Aiden Bay?! =o


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2006)

MCR _has_ a side-project?! Can't they just keep their shit under *one* name?!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 29, 2006)

cool sig you got there toilet


----------



## Sid (Jan 29, 2006)

Jazz versions of Dre, Snoop, Eminem and 50 Cent songs

It's actually pretty good :amazed 

I'll upload if anyone wants it


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 29, 2006)

You should, mate. It'll be excellent.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 29, 2006)

DO IT SID!

Reminds me of Beatallica, beatles songs played metallica style. "Hey Dudaahh!"


----------



## less (Jan 29, 2006)

Hangover report:

_Physical_: Little or no sickness, minor headaches reduced by water, slight noticeable lag in the nervous system, apocalyptic trips to the bathroom. Typing ok. All things considered, not bad.

_Mental_: Slight vibe of impending doom, questioning of own ability to relate to the opposite sex. Nothing unusual considering the circumstances.

_Current memory tally of really dumb things done yesterday_:

- (Clearly) Snorting a crushed salmiac Fisherman's Friend off the table with a 200kr bill, thereby proving that the right nasal passage is connected to the right tear canal. Blowing out brown goo for two hours after.

- (Clearly) Getting in a heated argument over a joke comment.

- (Clearly) Forcing my friends to watch "Cool TAK - I Am So Cool" four times on google video.

- (Clearly) Partaking in an SMS flame-war after people conspired to put Fisherman's Friend in my beer. 

- (Clearly) Commissioning a painted portrait of myself from an artist friend, agreed price: 2000kr (300$).

- (Vaguely) Debating which method of masturbation is more widely used; the full grip or the four-finger pinch.


I hate sundays.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2006)

JESUS! XDDDDDDD Glad you had an interesting night XD


----------



## less (Jan 29, 2006)

"Interesting" is a very diplomatic way of putting it, but yeah. I'm most concerned about the whole portrait-thing though. I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, let alone how I'm going to get 2000kr.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2006)

MAy I suggest a job?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 29, 2006)

XD

ahahahhahahha


----------



## Sid (Jan 29, 2006)

sell yo booty


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 29, 2006)

Sweet. I got the Biography of Jimi Hendrix at the library today. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2006)

Who gives a shit about his life, I'd much rather listen to his music. His music says more than his biography ever will ( mostly because his life was cut short =x )


----------



## Crowe (Jan 29, 2006)

Mmmmmmmachine gun


----------



## Mori` (Jan 29, 2006)

mmm hendrix  

TnJ - Dogtown fan?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2006)

Machine Gun is an exceptional display of Hendrix's skills, though I didn't really like the song when I first heard it. But then again, music often grows on me.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Jan 29, 2006)

Iron and Wine - naked as we came

*sings*


----------



## Sid (Jan 30, 2006)

black eyed peas feat. q-tip & talib kweli


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 30, 2006)

Do you guys like blur?


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh man Blur is classic! I got love for them. They're Nada Surf...got a bad rep from MTV but made some really good music.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 30, 2006)

You can be right like me
With God in the hole you're a righteous soul
I got a halo round me, I got a halo round me
I'm not the same as you
Cos I've seen the light and I'm gaining in height now
I got a halo round me, I got a halo round me
I got a halo round my head


----------



## Voynich (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so bored =/ 


I need some clay xd


----------



## mow (Jan 30, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Do you guys like blur?



So give me coffee and tv~

I had that milk cartoon as my avy for quite sometime.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 30, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Do you guys like blur?



I do/did.. I used to really like them but then they were usurped in working classness by Oasis and where I went to school that mattered so I didnt listen to them as much...
Now I would say I like blur if only for the fact that as on off shoot of the fame they found as a group the music world benefited on two counts

1) Graham Coxon going solo and being actually very good
2) The Gorillaz


----------



## jkingler (Jan 30, 2006)

How are Blur and Gorillaz related? I've not looked into it, but I am curious, I must admit.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 30, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> How are Blur and Gorillaz related? I've not looked into it, but I am curious, I must admit.



The gorillaz was the brain child of ex-Blur frontman Damon Albarn and a guy called Jamie Hewlett who is famous for the comic series tank girl... also the lead vocals on most Gorillaz tracks are laid down by Damon Albarn, under the guise of the character 2-D.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 30, 2006)

Ergh... took my Chemistry final on about 4 hours of sleep... and finished with about 45 minutes to spare. Once I got home, I crashed... and just woke up. =/


----------



## Sid (Jan 30, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> Ergh... took my Chemistry final on about 4 hours of sleep... and finished with about 45 minutes to spare. Once I got home, I crashed... and just woke up. =/



tut-tut

You should always get a good night's sleep before taking an exam.

Sleep plays an essential part in the learning process.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 30, 2006)

Have a beer before an exam =) thats what I did for my biology and ended up getting 85%.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 30, 2006)

You don't learn anything when you take an exam, though I certainly displayed bad form in my lack of sleep. However, I wasn't cramming. It was simply the occasional bout of insomnia.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 30, 2006)

@Nia: wow, I never knew that about Blur/Gorillaz. I guess it explains why I like them both, though.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Jan 30, 2006)

MaximusR34 said:
			
		

> Have a beer before an exam =) thats what I did for my biology and ended up getting 85%.



I think beer solves just about everything.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 30, 2006)

Beer even cures hangovers, as hilarious as that is. I don't know from experience, but because a guy in my dorm freshman year cured his hangovers by getting drunk all over again.


----------



## Sid (Jan 30, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> You don't learn anything when you take an exam, though I certainly displayed bad form in my lack of sleep. However, I wasn't cramming. It was simply the occasional bout of insomnia.



Don't you revise for exams?

I meant to say that if you spent the whole day revising, but don't sleep well, you'll remember much less than after a good night's sleep (8+ hours)


----------



## Procyon (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Joko, check my location. Do you mind?  I couldn't resist after listening to it. =l


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Jan 30, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Beer even cures hangovers, as hilarious as that is. I don't know from experience, but because a guy in my dorm freshman year cured his hangovers by getting drunk all over again.


haha in tru alcoholic fashion I see!

I'll usually have a beer the next day, helps ease my stomach (and my mind) from the tensions of hangovers.

When I did a mini tour up in Northern California this was a life savor...nothing like being on the road with a hang over.


----------



## De Monies (Jan 31, 2006)

but wouldn't the roar of going down a highway at high speeds + hangover feel like your head will explode


----------



## jkingler (Jan 31, 2006)

For anyone who loves or hates Fallout Boy:



DAAA TUUUU in a tuleelurah!!!!?


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 31, 2006)

"i lonely dark cock that's cocking and pulling" haha.  yyawnnn, nights.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 31, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> For anyone who loves or hates Fallout Boy:
> 
> 
> 
> DAAA TUUUU in a tuleelurah!!!!?


Yeh, I've seen that before. It's pretty
hilarious.

In other news, my midterm grades!
Algebra II- 79 (I hate that fucking subject)
French III- 94 (Not too shabby)
English II- 91 (That test = Carpal Tunnel)

I'm still waiting on Chemistry.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Jan 31, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> but wouldn't the roar of going down a highway at high speeds + hangover feel like your head will explode



haha yes! It was horrible...then having to get through traffic....do soundcheck...meet all the venue people and socialize. It was strenuous...thank god for the music.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 31, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> For anyone who loves or hates Fallout Boy:
> 
> 
> 
> DAAA TUUUU in a tuleelurah!!!!?



Seen it before, and laughed hard... ''Drop a whooooore''


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, what a fucking asshole.

[negrep] Favorite Book Anyone?  	01-31-2006 05:13 PM  	books suck ass

You know what? This is the kind of mindset we need to avoid. I'll bet it was SGT. FROG- I neg rep'd him for his failure to notice the caps lock key.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 1, 2006)

[negrep] War around Paris 11-09-2005 01:56 AM stupid 

The restof my red ones are mostly blank...


----------



## jkingler (Feb 1, 2006)

-The Red Rep FC 01-29-2006 12:51 AM damn you- devilb0i 
 -How many bad reputions... 01-28-2006 09:22 PM blah blah blah 
 -How many bad reputions... 01-26-2006 04:12 PM just 'cause 
 -How many bad reputions... 01-25-2006 06:00 PM lol, guess who? fucker................ 
 -How many bad reputions... 01-25-2006 05:33 PM your such an immature bastard, i post where ever i want to post...it's people like you who a really sad in life.~~blackdragon2187 
 -How many bad reputions... 01-25-2006 04:26 PM THe Line of me repping them back is supposed to be a deterrent for them repping me at all. But I can't not follow my own rule so. *bam* - Sur Takashi 
-How many bad reputions... 01-25-2006 04:21 PM naaaah I want my repppp, I was just teaching them a lesson ~loco (just illustrating that I hate you as of now till 12 minutes from now) 

And those are just the ones I can see now. I had a lot more red rep on my screen a few days ago.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 1, 2006)

I barely get neg rep actually. I think I got like..3 ever. None in the list now xD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2006)

The Anti-Tardling FC -...  	01-27-2006 09:53 PM  	You can see me fucking your mother up the ass from the window dickface- Adam III (not sure why you posted that rep in the first place but such a comment was uncalled for)

Member Name Change Record  	01-23-2006 04:42 PM  	Here's what you get for being rude earlier .. oh and by the way KA-POW ! :smilebig [I suggest you get adblock, it effectively counteracts idiotic stunts like these - love, occa]

The last neg rep was from Orochimaru, in which he added a fricking huge image, and Mel was kind enough to remove it for me.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 1, 2006)

Music Dept. Regulars;... 02-01-2006 03:41 PM Time for a change. Hi ho Red, AWAAAAAAAY! - Dave XD 

*cries*  I'm never gonna get ascendant like this of course =/  I get like 3 reps a month and this is killing my rep v.v


----------



## jkingler (Feb 1, 2006)

Special delivery for Mahosyahu. 

To all: I am loving this Liquid Tension Experiment stuff I've received. Has anyone else in here heard it? Or does anyone need it? I'll gladly fwd you a link if you're interested, which you should be if you like Petrucci or kickass guitar in general.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 1, 2006)

I care neither for positive nor negative rep.

Is why I turned mine off.

I am content with the simple greyness of self-induced alienation.

Also, I love the Liquid Tension Expirement. Good stuffs.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 1, 2006)

never had a neg rep befor
hey guys 
Joe youre not the only one my friend 
dear god i  love the song paradigm shift


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 1, 2006)

Liquid tension experiment is awesome stuff. Was it two albums or one, cause I think I have two albums. 

Who here is up for some "Gåte" norwegian band heavily inspired by traditional norwegian folk music.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 1, 2006)

i dunno toilet 
its all on one album called liquid tention experiment
but there were 5 songs that had the same name only a number diffrence
three minute warning part 1 - 5


----------



## Sid (Feb 1, 2006)

There are 2 albums.

The second one has the awesome, awesome track "Acid Rain"


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 1, 2006)

cooly 
only have one 
and that band is major good


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 1, 2006)

Progressive rock = the awsomeness...

I'm in love with Pain of Salvation. The cool part is that my band worked on our demo togheter witha guy who as worked with them. How cool is that :3


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 1, 2006)

Your claim to fame eh?


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Feb 1, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Progressive rock = the awsomeness...
> 
> I'm in love with Pain of Salvation. The cool part is that my band worked on our demo togheter witha guy who as worked with them. How cool is that :3



That _is_ cool mate.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 1, 2006)

Pain of Salvation? I am ignorant...enlighten me? 

Also, do any of you fine gentlemen have any Immortal Technique albums? I've requested IT in the request thread and various other places, but I never seem to get any...so...I am trying it here now. 

All I have by him is the track Peruvian Cocaine...and I lost Dance with the Devil somewhere on my HD...


----------



## 8018 (Feb 1, 2006)

XD
how awesome,
the music department 
has a convo thread now 

*i'm not one of the regulars, but
i often come here, its
rare the ocasion, actually*


anyway to stay on topic,
Cinder and Smoke, mentioned
a band that caught my curiosity,
_Sigh_ anyone heard of it?

if so, can i have more info on it ?

please?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 1, 2006)

I have their album, Gallows Gallery, if you wanted it.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 1, 2006)

.ShinigamI. said:
			
		

> XD
> how awesome,
> the music department
> has a convo thread now
> ...



do you not remember the name of the band?


----------



## 8018 (Feb 1, 2006)

RyanfromtheShire said:
			
		

> do you not remember the name of the band?



yeah the name of the
band is *Sigh*
XD

its J-something =/
*pretty sure its j-rock*



			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I have their album, Gallows Gallery, if you wanted it.



oh oh!!
yesh please


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 1, 2006)

XD haha oh ok!


----------



## 8018 (Feb 1, 2006)

XD
i got some info, now
thank you!! <3


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2006)

Sigh and Jrock? Not really.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 2, 2006)

Sigh = Jrock XD... Yeah and so are Melt-Banana and Ruins XD


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

=.=

I'm gonna be a nun. Men aren't worth the effort when they keep going back to their ex (which they got rid off for damn good reasons in the first place)

*sigh* I'm sad now.


----------



## less (Feb 2, 2006)

Keep him off with a pitchfork if need be.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't. I can't stop him. If he'd rather get kicked in the guts by her again than be sensible and realise they broke up for a good reason..well so be it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm still cool, so be happy that yoú still have friends like me. XD


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Daves. Guess who went back to his little heroine girl? >.<


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Noooo, I mean the guy I like and was trying to hit on ran back to his ex. That pisses me off cause I'm losing out to a girl that's a heroine chick, known cheater and totally unstable.


----------



## less (Feb 2, 2006)

Woa, did I miss something?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, I like this guy and he has an ex gf who resembles Josh's behaviour perfectly. Unlike me he keeps running back to her. And now he got the bright idea to let her move in with him. She's 17, a (ex)heroine addict, known for being a cheater and bi-polar. And he still thinks playing the knight in shiny armour will save her. 

Idiot.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 2, 2006)

If he thinks he can change her then he is exactly what you say he is. If he won't listen to you, the best you can do is sit back, watch, and tell him that you "told him so" when the exact same thing happens to him all over again. People who don't take good advice are bound to learn their life lessons the hard way.

Tangent: I'm listening to "Always With Me, Always" by Joe Satriani. It reminds me of The Karate Kid, Part II for some reason.  Did Surfing with the Alien come out in the 80s?

EDIT: Yeah, I just checked it out here: Here are some GI Joe memories . It came out 1987, and Karate Kid II came out in '86...Hmmm.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah but well, I just hate seeing him hurt again. But if he won't listen then he'll just have to feel I suppose...


----------



## 8018 (Feb 2, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Sigh = Jrock XD... Yeah and so are Melt-Banana and Ruins XD





			
				Cinder And Smoke said:
			
		

> Sigh and Jrock? Not really.



HEY!! \>.</


i was giving an educational guess here >.>;;


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2006)

How was that guess educational? Seemed ludicrous to me.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, you can't blame the guy for trying, even if he has no idea what he is talking about. If I hadn't been educated in the Music Department for this past year or so, I might have hazarded a similar guess. I mean, they _are_ Japanese, and they _do_ rock, according to all accounts, and I think the guy admitted to the fact that he hadn't heard much of their music.

It's OK, .ShinigamI. I understand you, I think.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 2, 2006)

Sigh are nothing short of mad genius.

That's all you need to classify them as


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey friends!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey! rate the song I sent already ^^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 2, 2006)

I did! Check the thread.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2006)

Joe, she's a girl.  But yet, the Music Department has teached many more than they ever will learn in school.

And I'm finally getting used to Sigh's vocals, I'm actually starting like hearing "BRING BACK THE DEAD".


----------



## less (Feb 2, 2006)

Random News About My Life:

I bought two more books by Murakami today; "Kafka On The Shore" and "Sputnik Sweetheart" (the decision to buy the latter is, contrary to what I tell people, not based on the fact that it has a cool title, but the fact that there's lesbians in it). That Murakami fucker has the perfect life. He runs a jazz club with his wife and writes world class literature on the side. I'd hate him, but he's too damn good. 

As for my beard, it's about to go. I was invited to a birthday party with the somewhat unorthodox theme "Glasses and/or moustache. And sausages". Since I've lost my glasses, I have to go for the moustache, and since I sport a manly beard most of the time, I'll just take it all off and keep the moustache. It will look horrible, and when a fresh batch of co-workers starts the next week, I'll probably have to lecture them on writing rewievs sporting ironic facial hair. I do not know whether that is bad or good.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 2, 2006)

@less: losing a beard is always a tragedy...at leas they grow back.

my random news: Starting new material with the band (was just working on stuff from my solo album). It's a big adjustment arranging songs with a full band now. We've got one original song down and we're going to start today on a new one....Hopefully we'll start recording a 3/4 song demo soon. I got a home studio so that will work fine.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 2, 2006)

That's great news, Ryan. I'll admit, I've not clicked the link in your sig yet, but I've been planning to for a few days now...just as soon as I get through my pile of guaranteed-to-be-amazing and pimped-free-of-charge music from the Dept.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 2, 2006)

I have 22 albums I haven't listened to...

*stabs less*


----------



## less (Feb 2, 2006)

*Screams, gurgles, clutches his stab wound and falls to the ground, desperately praying to a god he turned his back on years ago*


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Moustaches are dubious. I like the way they look on guys although I wouldn't want my bf to have one. It's a love/hate relationships. It's like enjoying watching a hooker but certainly not wanting one for gf's =/


----------



## less (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm kinda curious about how it will look myself. I'm hoping to bring home the "Best Moustache" award. I've no idea what it is, but it's bound to be good. And yes, the beard is coming right back.

@ryan: I'm listening to your stuff right now. Congrats on the band!


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Beards on the other hand breathe pure, hard, raggging sex. Which we all like : D


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Am I strange for getting extremly turned on by shabby looking metalheads? Aka Devin?


----------



## less (Feb 2, 2006)

No, you are merely human.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 2, 2006)

hahahhahaah

Devin is one of metals hottest ugly mofos.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> hahahhahaah
> 
> Devin is one of metals hottest ugly mofos.



Totally with you on that. My taste in men is seriously changing for the worse..well in looks that is. Then again, they're also getting more intelligent (not counting my last try) ... 


Neewayz sex?


----------



## less (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Behold the scariest picture of me ever taken! (Some beard and Cobain-periodness present)_ 



​



This is meant to prove Maho's claim that beard = sex, obviously. It has nothing to with Devin, to my knowledge, and if it does, I don't wanna know.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

That's you? *soak*  I swear to god I saw that pic on google somewhere 

*fap fap fap*


----------



## less (Feb 2, 2006)

> That's you? *soak* I swear to god I saw that pic on google somewhere


That's me at nineteen, yes. And just what the hell were you googling for?



> My taste in men is seriously changing for the worse..well in looks that is.


I kinda see what you're gettin' at.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

I have no fucking clue, but I swear to god I saw it somewhere.


And well, not exactly getting worse as well...socially less accepted? I dunno. People always consider me sorta pretty be it on the odd side and apparently guys like that don't match the picture my family had in mind for me xD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 2, 2006)

You look like sam, from LOTR.


----------



## less (Feb 2, 2006)

But with a thin, poorly groomed and halfassed BEARD!


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

HA!

Beat that. 

At least you have more beard than I have pubes xD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2006)

I need more Townsend.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone have any Andrew Bird?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 2, 2006)

Moe should have it. I think...


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll put it in the request thread.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 2, 2006)

What Townsend do you have Cinder? If you want Devin, ask Cata. He is metal master (not like magneto though).


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't heard any townsend solo yet...any good?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2006)

I only have one song, to be quite honest.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 2, 2006)

No way! I have _Terria, Biomech (Ocean Machine)_ and _Accelerated Evolution._ I don't have much of his group work surprisingly. You should definitely get hold of thsoe 3 I listed, *top notch* stuff. Unfortunately I can't upload, Cata via aim is your best bet.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 2, 2006)

SWEET. I just found out that my favorite local band is releasing a new album this march. Just in time for my birthday.


----------



## 8018 (Feb 2, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Joe, *she's a girl*.  But yet, the Music Department has teached many more than they ever will learn in school.
> 
> And I'm finally getting used to Sigh's vocals, I'm actually starting like hearing "BRING BACK THE DEAD".




thanks for clearing that up 
for me XD

not sure how that was an
educational guess... its was more
like a wild guess =X
but i wanted to sound smart by
saying >.>;;;

so what is *Sigh* then?
all i know is that they are
Japanese, they are not J-Rock,
and that they rock =O



oh yeah i'm not really that big
on music, i mean i love music, but
i really dun do much 'research' on the
bands, and stuff ._.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 2, 2006)

They are metal...ish. They're all over the place, really, but the one influence that somewhat consistently stands out is metal.

But I could be wrong. I don't know, ask Cata.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 2, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> I only have one song, to be quite honest.




Yeah, I'm not that big a fan of the who....but Townsend is a great guitarist.

*puts on flame proof suit*


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 2, 2006)

OMGBBQWTF U R...

Oh wait, the flame-retardant suit is immune to that. We'll have to use logic! 

You can't wear a flame-retardant suit without being part retard, BURNNN!


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh yeah...well I have an idea...screw you!

buuuuuuuurn.


----------



## 8018 (Feb 2, 2006)

=O
okee i'll ask Catatonik XD

and, i've heard of Townsend,
thanks to Erk, but i really
didn't pay much attention,
is he really that good? =O


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 3, 2006)

funniest song eva!!!!!!!! 02-02-2006 09:39 PM DIE!!!!!!!!!! 

Someone is very very angry at me


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2006)

I think it's that moroni Sgt. Frog.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Feb 3, 2006)

What about this moron?



			
				moron said:
			
		

> The NF Pairings thread  01-19-2006 12:54 PM  YOU SUCK! XD - Dr. Homothugger



XD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2006)

...that wasn't me
>.>
<.<


----------



## less (Feb 3, 2006)

Confirmed artists for Roskilde so far:

 	DISCO ENSEMBLE (FIN)  	 

  	FRANZ FERDINAND (UK) 	 

  	JR EWING (N) 	 

  	OPETH (S) 	 

  	PLACEBO (UK) 	 

  	TOOL (US) 	 

  	VETO (DK) 

  	VOLBEAT (DK) 	 

  	KANYE WEST (US) 	 

It's looking vewy good.


----------



## De Monies (Feb 3, 2006)

omg that sounds so awesome  where is Roskilde again


----------



## less (Feb 3, 2006)

Denmark, a short bustrip away from Copenhagen. I've been there every year since 2002. Best festival in the world, period.



*Spoiler*: _Artist list for 2005 ('tis long)_ 



13 & GOD (D/US)  	 	   	
  	5TH ELEMENT FEAT. ANTHONY CRUZ, JAH MASON, RICHIE SPICE (JAM) 	
  	ADDICTIVE TV (UK) 	
  	ALTER EGO (D) 		  	
  	DIE ANARCHISTISCHE ABENDUNTERHALTUNG (B) 		
  	? AND YOU WILL KNOW US BY THE TRAIL OF DEAD (US) 	
  	ANGU (GRL) 		  	
  	ATA (D) 		  	
  	ATAF (DK) 		  	
  	ATHLETE (UK) 		  	
  	AUDIOSLAVE (US) 	
  	AUTECHRE (UK) 		  	
  	ENZO AVITABILE & BOTTARI (I) 		  
  	DEVENDRA BANHART (US) 		  	
  	THE BE GOOD TANYAS (CAN) 		  	
  	BEATSTEAKS (D) 		  	
  	BJ?RN BERGE (N) 		  	
  	BIKSTOK R?GSYSTEM (DK) 		  	
  	BLACK SABBATH (UK) 		  	
  	BLOC PARTY (UK) 		  	
  	THE BLUE VAN (DK) 		  	
  	BNEG?O & OS SELETORES DE FREQ??NCIA (BRA) 		
  	BRIGHT EYES (US) 		  	
  	BR??ARBANDI? (ISL) 		  	
  	YURI BUENAVENTURA (CO) 		  	
  	CAPTAIN COMATOSE (US/D) 		  	
  	CARTRIDGE (DK) 		  	
  	CHIC (US) 		  	
  	IDA CORR (DK) 		  	
  	CARL COX (UK) 		  	
  	JAMIE CULLUM (UK) 		  	
  	D-A-D (DK) 		  	
  	DATAROCK (N) 		  	
  	THE DEARS (CAN) 		
  	DEATH FROM ABOVE 1979 (CAN) 		  	
  	DESORDEN PUBLICO (VEN) 		  	
  	TOUMANI DIABAT? (ML) 		  	
  	DIAL ZERO (DK) 		 
  	JOHN DIGWEED (UK) 		  	
  	DJOSOS KROST (DK) 		  	
  	THE DRESDEN DOLLS (US) 		  	
  	DUNGEN (S) 		  	
  	DURAN DURAN (UK) 		  	
  	DWI MEKAR (IDN) 		  	
  	EFTERKLANG (DK) 		  	
  	ENSLAVED (N) 		  	
  	ERWIN THOMAS (DK) 		  	
  	ESKOBAR (S) 		  	
  	EVIL NINE (UK) 		  	
  	THE FAINT (US) 		  	
  	FAIZ ALI FAIZ (PAK) 		  	
  	FANT?MAS (US) 		  	
  	FAUX PAS (DK) 		  	
  	MARIE FISKER (DK) 		  	
  	FJ?RDE V?RLDEN & MEDINA (S) 		
  	FLOGGING MOLLY (US) 		  	
  	FOO FIGHTERS (US) 		  	
  	FOUR TET (UK) 		  	
  	THE FUTUREHEADS (UK) 		  	
  	THE GAME (US) 		  	
  	GATAS PARLAMENT (N) 		  	
  	THE GO! TEAM (UK) 		  	
  	GREEN DAY (US) 		  	
  	GREEN PITCH (DK) 		  	
  	JUAN LUIS GUERRA (DOM. REP.) 		  	
  	THE HAUNTED (S) 		  	
  	ARMAND VAN HELDEN (US) 		  	
  	H?KAN HELLSTR?M (S) 		  	
  	MICHELE HENDERSON (DM) 		  	
  	HESS IS MORE (DK) 		  	
  	THE HIDDEN CAMERAS (Can) 		  	
  	IKSCHELTASCHEL (DK) 		  	
  	INTERPOL (US) 		  	
  	ISIS (US) 		  	
  	THE ISKARIOTS (S) 		  	
  	J-SPLIFF (DK) 		  	
  	JACKMAN (N) 		  	
  	JIMMY EAT WORLD (US) 		  	
  	JOE TRUE (DK) 		  	
  	JOHNOSSI (S) 		  	
  	JUNIOR SENIOR (DK) 		  	
  	KAADA/PATTON (N/US) 		  	
  	KANO (UK) 		  	
  	MORY KANT? (GUINEA) 		  	
  	KAREN (DK) 		  	
  	KENT (S) 		  	
  	KHONNOR (US) 		  	
  	KONONO NO1 (CD) 		
  	FEMI KUTI & THE POSITIVE FORCE (NG) 		
  	K? (DK) 		  
  	LACK (DK) 		  	
  	LAID BACK (DK) 		  	
  	M83 (F) 		  	
  	MACACO (E) 		  	
  	MAHALA RA? BANDA (ROM) 		  	
  	MALDOROR (JAP/US) 		  	
  	MARK ONE & VIRUS SYNDICATE (UK) 		  	
  	MARVINS REVOLT (DK) 		  	
  	MASTODON (US) 		  	
  	MERCENARY (DK) 		  	
  	METRIC NOISE (DK) 		  	
  	MEW (DK) 		  	
  	MIMAS (DK) 		 		  	  		  	  		  	   	THE MITCHELL BROTHERS (UK) 		  	
  	MUGISON (ISL) 		  	
  	MYLO (UK) 		  	
  	NEW COOL COLLECTIVE BIG BAND (NL) 		
  	JOANNA NEWSOM (US) 		  	
  	AROMA JOCKEY ODO7 (NL) 		  	
  	OHOI! SOUNDSYSTEM FEAT. DJ 2000F, KRISTOBAL COLOGNE, DJ JSL, TIM DRIVER, MC B-LIVE, F.U.K.T & 2D VJS (DK/UK) 		
  	OH NO ONO (DK) 		  	
  	OPTO FEAT. THOMAS KNAK & CARSTEN NICOLAI (DK/D) 		  	
  	ORGANISERET RIMINALITET (DK) 		 
  	THE OTHERS (UK) 		  	
  	OUTLANDISH (DK) 		  
  	PATTON/RAHZEL (US) 		  	
  	THE PERCEPTIONISTS (US) 		  
  	PLAN B (UK) 		  	
  	PLANTLIFE (US) 		  	
  	PLENA LIBRE (PR) 		  	
  	THE PONYS (US) 		  	
  	QUEENS OF NOIZE (UK) 		  	
  	RADIO MUNDIAL (US) 		  	
  	RAHZEL & DJ JS-1 (US) 		  	
  	THE RAVEONETTES (DK) 		  	
  	CRAIG RICHARDS (UK) 		  	
  	ROOTS MANUVA (UK) 		  	
  	R?YKSOPP (N) 		  	
  	SIDE BROK (N) 		  	
  	MIKAEL SIMPSON & S?LVSTORM (DK) 		  	
  	SKA CUBANO (CUB/UK) 		  	
  	SKAMBANKT (N) 		  	
  	SNOOP DOGG (US) 		  	
  	PETER SOMMER (DK) 		  	
  	OTHER SIDES OF SONIC YOUTH (US) 		  	
  	SONIC YOUTH (US) 		  	
  	THE SPAM ALLSTARS (US) 		  	
  	SPEECH DEFECT (S) 		  	
  	SUBMISSION (DK) 		  	
  	SUNN O))) (US) 		  	
  	SVARTBAG (DK) 		  	
  	SYLVIE MARKS & HAL9000 (D) 		  	
  	THE TEARS (UK) 		  	
  	THIEVERY CORPORATION (US) 		  	
  	LE TIGRE (US) 		  	
  	TIKEN JAH FAKOLY (CIV) 		  	
  	TIMBUKTU & DAMN! (S) 		  	
  	TINARIWEN (ML) 		  	
  	TOCOTRONIC (D) 		  	
  	TOKYO SKA PARADISE ORCHESTRA (JAP) 		  	
  	ALI FARKA TOUR? FEAT. TOUMANI DIABAT? (ML) 		
  	TRENTEM?LLER FEAT. T.O.M. (DK) 		  	
  	TURBONEGRO (N) 		  	
  	TWO LONE SWORDSMEN (UK) 		  	
  	TYS TYS (DK) 		  	
  	UNEXPLODED (DK) 		  	
  	TOM VEK (UK) 		  	
  	VELVET REVOLVER (US) 		  	
  	WARREN SUICIDE (D) 		  	
  	WARSAW VILLAGE BAND (PL) 		  	
  	BRIAN WILSON (US) 




*Waits for moe to see that Tiniarwen and Tounami Diabate are both listed*


----------



## De Monies (Feb 3, 2006)

oh no way @__@
my friend is in Europe then, I'll make her go and ring her and listen to placebo  and franz and opeth and tool  xD thanks for that info


----------



## less (Feb 3, 2006)

Make. Her. Go.

See my edited post above for a glimpse of the greatness The Roskilde Festival offers this earth.


----------



## De Monies (Feb 3, 2006)

holy crap @_____@ that's a shitload of artists performing. ohhh it looks so great, even if I havent heard of half of them.. '-'
what is the main genre played?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 3, 2006)

Opeth 

Shit I have to go but I'm so very very broke >.<


----------



## De Monies (Feb 3, 2006)

I have no hope in going  I live on the other side of the world


----------



## Voynich (Feb 3, 2006)

Denmark isn't too far away..but well. =/


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 3, 2006)

Opeth and Tool! I could do without the rest but those two are damn amazing.


----------



## less (Feb 3, 2006)

That's where the greatness comes in; there is no main genre. If you like Hip-hop, they'll hook you up 24/7, Metal? Same thing. World music? Indie rock? Electronica? Soul? They bring it all. I don't think you'll be seeing The Game, Duran Duran, Autechre and Trail of Dead playing at the same festival again anytime soon.

The reason why you haven't heard about most of them is that Roskilde is very careful about including up and coming, unknown bands from Scandinavia, as well as huge international acts.

All the profits go to charity, all the people are nice as hell. It's perfect.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 3, 2006)

;_;


I wanna goooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 3, 2006)

Last year, Fantômas and Patton & Rahzel was there. I wasn't there though (Nooooooooooo)


----------



## less (Feb 3, 2006)

Patton/Rahzel was classic. A completely humorous and incredible performance it was.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 3, 2006)

You were there?? :amazed


----------



## De Monies (Feb 3, 2006)

how long does it run?? @________@ it must go for more then the one day


----------



## less (Feb 3, 2006)

This year: 29th of June through 2nd of July. But the warm-up party starts 25th, and that's half the fun.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 3, 2006)

I think it's 3 or 4 days... It might be even more.. My dad has been there alot of times. I envy him. He isn't even that interessted in music. He just went there to drink beer and camp with his friends.


----------



## less (Feb 3, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> You were there?? :amazed


Every year since '02, my friend


----------



## De Monies (Feb 3, 2006)

how much does it cost for a ticket =X


----------



## less (Feb 3, 2006)

230 USD, this year. That includes camping from the 25th.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 3, 2006)

w00t..! That's alot of of money for a poor musician like me...


----------



## less (Feb 3, 2006)

Lots of bands, lots of days, lots of beer, music, love and fun. Lots of money. You get what you pay for.


----------



## De Monies (Feb 3, 2006)

what's the legal age for drinking over there xD.  16?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 3, 2006)

Indeed.. I'm not of drinking age yet though so there might be no beer for me... And the problem when it comes to the music might be that it would be hard to catch everything you want to see..


----------



## Voynich (Feb 3, 2006)

I dont even care about the booze v.v I want muuuuuuuuuuuuusic!


----------



## De Monies (Feb 3, 2006)

how far is it away?  *how long do we have to save*


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2006)

Too far away for you. =D

Ah well, I'll settle for Lowlands, myself.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmm.. There's just 8 hours with car from me to Roskilde. It might work! Now I need a car...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 3, 2006)

SimpatiK!! Check the coerce listening thread damnit!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 3, 2006)

I need to find some festivals over here in the summer. I want to experience it!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 3, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Hmm.. There's just 8 hours with car from me to Roskilde. It might work! Now I need a car...


where are you from?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 3, 2006)

Sweden. I have gone to Denmark before with car. I haven't been in Roskilde yet though. I think it's somewhere around Copenhagen. I need to check it out.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 3, 2006)

i need money first xD


Agreed to go with my sisters to their scholl talent scout contest tonight. Of course me being an old hag wasn't allowed to go without them dressing me up. Unfortunatly with 2 emo/goth sisters it means I now look like I murdered MCR and stole their clothes. I'll survive...for one night >.<


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 3, 2006)

hahah good one maho

thank god i dont have sisters or brothers 
wait a sec
Damn thats lonely


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 3, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> i need money first xD
> 
> 
> Agreed to go with my sisters to their scholl talent scout contest tonight. Of course me being an old hag wasn't allowed to go without them dressing me up. Unfortunatly with 2 emo/goth sisters it means I now look like I murdered MCR and stole their clothes. I'll survive...for one night >.<



It depends on whom in MCR you style yourself after. I would love having the guitarist's afro!


----------



## less (Feb 3, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> i need money first xD
> 
> 
> Agreed to go with my sisters to their scholl talent scout contest tonight. Of course me being an old hag wasn't allowed to go without them dressing me up. Unfortunatly with 2 emo/goth sisters it means I now look like I murdered MCR and stole their clothes. I'll survive...for one night >.<


*coughpicturescouch!*


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 3, 2006)

less you sick >_>
*coughyoure rightcough*


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 3, 2006)

I might be outta place here, but what is up with the rep stuff? I don't really get the importance of it.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2006)

It isn't important at all, really. How much rep you have is simply an indication of the following things:

-How many people have repped you
-How many powerful reppers have repped you
-How often you post something that other people enjoyed reading, for whatever reasons.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh ok!  I thought it had to do with the ranking system or something.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 3, 2006)

I took your quiz jk.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2006)

You bombed it, Toilet! XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 3, 2006)

Well your quiz is all wrong  You're in denial kingy, I had all the right answers!


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh man I bombed that quiz so bad.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2006)

You did better than Toilet, and I don't even know you. 

*smacks Toilet*


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2006)

SCHWING!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 3, 2006)

hehehe i sucked at every quiz
and i blow everybody away in colins quiz XDDD i got 100/100


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 3, 2006)

Okay im taking the quiz just cause I can...
Its not going so bad its easier when you have no idea of the right answers then you can just make educated guesses. I have gotten 4 out of 5 right so far.

edit: 8 out of 10... and I guessed on all but one of the questions!


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 3, 2006)

Fucking NOT being in Canada anymore...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey peoples!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2006)

BRING BACK THE DEAD! \m/ \m/


----------



## Sid (Feb 3, 2006)

What do you want to teach, jk?

and why is Chrono Trigger not in your list of greatest games :amazed


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 3, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> BRING BACK THE DEAD! \m/ \m/


Thank god for catatonik's pimpage ey? [/fanboy]



			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> You did better than Toilet, and I don't even know you.
> 
> *smacks Toilet*



You don't tell me anything!! ;____;


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm a lucky guesser? I didn't know I was supposed to be guessing facts about you! XD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2006)

I got 50% right. Wayne's World is indeed awesome.


----------



## 8018 (Feb 3, 2006)

i guess the only summer
festival, type of thing
i know of is the Warped
Tour ._.

it'll start on july 10-ish


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 3, 2006)

Coachella in Southern Cali is an awesome festival. Probably the best in the US.


----------



## 8018 (Feb 3, 2006)

when is that one? =O


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 3, 2006)

April. It is amazing..this year isn't that great....04 was the best ever.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2006)

> What do you want to teach, jk?


I want to teach elementary, meaning multiple subject, and preferably 3rd or 4th grade.


> and why is Chrono Trigger not in your list of greatest games


While it is one of the greatest games I've played, I preferred Final Fantasy Tactics and Dragon Force and OoT. Those games defined the RPG genre for me. Also, Mario Kart 64 is simply the most fun I've ever had playing video games with friends.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 4, 2006)

Sing with me!

I see girls
Here there and everywhere...


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey guys, I finally got around to organizing at Go club at my school. The meeting last night was really cool.

Plus, my friend brought his Cherry Poppin' Daddies CD, which is AMAZING. Anyone else heard of them?


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 4, 2006)

Cherry Poppin' Daddies is like old ska from the 90's right?

When I was in school I used to be a fan of them, and ska in general.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2006)

You a senior citizen?


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 4, 2006)

haha Not too old, just remember ska as an old affair!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 4, 2006)

i love instrumental pieces in songs so i guess i like ska as well
zappa can be considered as ska sometimes i guess 
hey everybody


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2006)

Zappa can't really be considered anything besides all over the place, really.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 4, 2006)

I think you're wrong, Cinder and Smoke. Zappa can also be considered amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2006)

True. He was a rythmic genius, but I guess that's mostly because of his drummer background.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 4, 2006)

terry bozio is pure geniuse 
but zappa (mother of all inventions) is one whole consept of greatness


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2006)

That, and he has a talent at recognising talent, too. Steve Vai = Loff


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 4, 2006)

and his solos are the freaking love 
hear zoot allures and one will know the greatness of his solos
and his style of humor is so funny


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, Zappa is a god.

HOT OFF THE PRESSES! I've got a new album ULing right now. You'll see what it is soon.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 4, 2006)

if it is zappa i demand it 
if it is something else i demand it too 
cant wait and thanks


----------



## ~Akuma (Feb 4, 2006)

awww Housemusic, just awesome sometimes...


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 4, 2006)

Kera: Let us know what it is when its done ^_-


----------



## jkingler (Feb 4, 2006)

If it's the Parliament, he already sent it. 

Is he talking about something else? Regardless, I am ULing Standing on the Verge of Getting it On in order to compliment Maggot Brain.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 4, 2006)

It's been sent, guys. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 5, 2006)

thank you 
enjoying it right now


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey guys, PM if you want the link to a great compilation album.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2006)

What compilation album, of who I mean.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 6, 2006)

Folklore said:
			
		

> Hey guys, PM if you want the link to a great compilation album.



Send =D 

And you can ask an admin to put in the avatar pek made.


----------



## Sid (Feb 6, 2006)

*The All New Adventures Of Us*:



"Perfectly Imperfect" is just beautiful.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 6, 2006)

Is there music that can cure a flu?


----------



## explicitkarma (Feb 6, 2006)

I hardly ever have time for the computer anymore. Thus, my inbox fills up with people's pimpage that sometimes goes unchecked. I feel bad for that. 

So i'm gonna be returning some love this week with some Sambomaster, Ween, Jurassic 5, MC Chris, and Mr Scruff.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 6, 2006)

Elliot Smith fucking owns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Moe, a thousand thanks for pimping this to me some time back (long time back really) I didn't realize how awesome he was until now. Jesus fucking ass mother come on! (Sorry for the dirtywords) BUT AHHHHHH:


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 6, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Elliot Smith fucking owns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Moe, a thousand thanks for pimping this to me some time back (long time back really) I didn't realize how awesome he was until now. Jesus fucking ass mother come on! (Sorry for the dirtywords) BUT AHHHHHH:




I probably had that same reaction when I discovered ES...something similar...I was probably drunk too.


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2006)

lol, Im glad you've fallen in love with him as much as I have. He sure was a diamond, god bless his soul. If I ever get a tattoo, it will be _XO_ on my back. The man was a god to me -_-

Does this mean you are now willing to enter the wonderful world of singer/songwriters? I think you'll fancy Jeff Buckely quite a bit 


Has Cata been around on msn lately? Havent seen that mate in a while. alot of people seem to be disappearing nowadays


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

I personally can't stand anything I've heard from Jeff Buckely, but I'm a huge Elliott baka. 

And yeah where is Cata?


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2006)

Have I sent you any Nick Drake or Great Lake Swimmers? I think you'll fancy them

oh and I found Andrew Bird's Bowl Of Fire - The Swimming hour, I recall you and Max wanted it, right?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, Great Lake Swimmers owns I have their self-titled and "Bodies And Minds". Never got into Nick, because I'm lazy.

Re: Andrew Bird. Yeah, I think that's the only one I'm missing now, or does he have more than three albums?


----------



## sonnie_skies (Feb 6, 2006)

Every time I think of Elliott Smith I remember that scene from the Royal Tenenbaums when Luke Wilson's character was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



cutting his wrists to "Needle in the Hay..."


It's one of the best movie scenes ever, in my opinion.  The song is just incredible.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Cata is around. Talked to him on msn 2 or 3 days back. Just busy with work I think...


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2006)

But how does Elliot Smith link to self-harm? I don't see it as a really depressing song......:S


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

Because that's how ignorant emo people take it as.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 7, 2006)

I already like jeff buckley, moe


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Re: Andrew Bird. Yeah, I think that's the only one I'm missing now, or does he have more than three albums?



Andrew has 8 records to his name, dude is a machine releasign a record every year since 1999.



			
				Maho said:
			
		

> Oh Cata is around. Talked to him on msn 2 or 3 days back. Just busy with work I think...



Ah great, do say i to him for me.


			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> But how does Elliot Smith link to self-harm? I don't see it as a really depressing song......:S



Elliott was a manic depressiant, drug addict, alcoholic and killed himself. Plus, his songs are painfully human. But being linked to self harm is silly. That's like saying playing GTA3 will cause me to drive over someone and run out to collect the mysterious floating green bills


----------



## De Monies (Feb 7, 2006)

ohh somebody gave me some Elliot Smith the other day  I love it heaps too. I've never really been into that kind of music, but I think i'm starting to sway that way <3


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 7, 2006)

mary_sonnie said:
			
		

> Every time I think of Elliott Smith I remember that scene from the Royal Tenenbaums when Luke Wilson's character was
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think there is a single movie scene done better then that. I don't think a different song could have been used either. I think I cry everytime I watch that scene to.

I <3 Wes Anderson.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 7, 2006)

I am ignorant regarding Andrew Bird and Great Lake Swimmers, too.

How bad am I missing out?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 7, 2006)

gotta have a great lake swimmers album 
there to best


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I am ignorant regarding Andrew Bird and Great Lake Swimmers, too.
> 
> How bad am I missing out?



ALOT. _Andrew Bird And the Mysterious Production Of The Eggs _is a masterpiece, and _Great Lake Swimmers - S/T_ is a perfect merger of folk rock and ambience courtesy of free form ambience god Polmo Polpo. I'll hook you up soon.

Which reminds me, have I shared _Polmo Polpo - Like Hearts Swelling_?

EDIT: jeff. could you please pass some GLS by Joe? It's going to take a while till I find the record.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey freinds, sup?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 7, 2006)

> have I shared Polmo Polpo - Like Hearts Swelling?


Not with me, at least, so I hope not.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

Holy shit, I think I just lost three pounds in the bathroom.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2006)

That big was it?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

No, just that much.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh, you meant money?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

No, I ment feces.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 7, 2006)

You know those moments, when you wish you just didn't click that certain link? I'm having it now


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2006)

What link did you click??


----------



## Voynich (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I just opened this convo and got confronted with Dave's Bathroom Adventures. Not really something I'm interested in...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

Tough shit, cry me a river.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2006)

I guessing you did both of those things on the toilet Dave.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

No, but I shat enough to stop a river.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you block up your toilet?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 7, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> ALOT. _Andrew Bird And the Mysterious Production Of The Eggs _is a masterpiece, and _Great Lake Swimmers - S/T_ is a perfect merger of folk rock and ambience courtesy of free form ambience god Polmo Polpo. I'll hook you up soon.
> 
> Which reminds me, have I shared _Polmo Polpo - Like Hearts Swelling_?
> 
> EDIT: jeff. could you please pass some GLS by Joe? It's going to take a while till I find the record.


sure i will 
but is tomorrow fine cause um i need sleep 
i need some Andrew Bird to


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

Nah, I flushed occasionally to prevent blockage.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2006)

Good stuff. Have you done this before? I've never heard of that tactic.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 7, 2006)

its the mother of all tactics
there is non better maybe shitting in the ocean but yeah who does that >_>
(i dont want to know)


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

Shit floats, so it's not wise to shit in the ocean, atleast not when there's anyone around. ( For the record, I did not try this myself, but I went sailing with a friend, who tried it. )

And yes, I've done it before, as I have been experiencing trouble in shitting daily, so I do it once every two days, with the build up of excrements being obvious.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2006)

See the doctor maybe?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

Nah, it's just because of the weather, I reckon.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 7, 2006)

You're doing this to spite me >.<

Sjeesh.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

Now where did you get that completely and utterly ludicrous idea?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2006)

How can the weather be the cause?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

Cold weather isn't good for my stomach.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not seeing the biological link.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2006)

Nor do I, but it's just the way things are in my life. I'm off to read Beck, later everyone.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 7, 2006)

I haven't read Beck in months now. The only manga I keep in touch with every week is Bleach right now. I'm behind in naruto as well


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> I'm behind in naruto as well



You're not missing out on much =].

How's your band coming along?


----------



## less (Feb 7, 2006)

Woohoo! I'm going to the by:alarm-award ceremony this saturday. Not to be confused with by:larm, the "independent" music awards of Norway, by-alarm is tha award show for Norway's CDR labels, with such awards as "Biggest sell-out" and "Playback of the Year", amongst others. Hosted by none other than Metronomicon Audio, the show will feature concerts by Lars Myrvoll, Aurora Plastic Monster, Magnus Moriarty and Now We've Got Members. Hell yeah!

(I'm kinda into Metronomicon nowadays)


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2006)

Now We've Got Members! Lucky arse! Have a blast mate 

*needs to live in norway*


----------



## less (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh you know them? They're one of my favourite local live acts. Saw them once at Betong when they played with three gypsies, female backing singers, a bellydancer and rapper Don Martin. That hurt, it kicked so much ass.

(What NWGM-stuff've you got? Surely Maybe I'll go into obscure-CDR-buying-frenzy pick up some CDRs at the show to complete my, and thus our, discography.)


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 7, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> You're not missing out on much =].
> 
> How's your band coming along?



I'm a good 25 episodes behind...  
Catching up on Bleach whilst the fillers do their dasterdly deads.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you guys like Big Black?


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Oh you know them? They're one of my favourite local live acts. Saw them once at Betong when they played with three gypsies, female backing singers, a bellydancer and rapper Don Martin. That hurt, it kicked so much ass.
> 
> (What NWGM-stuff've you got? Surely Maybe I'll go into obscure-CDR-buying-frenzy pick up some CDRs at the show to complete my, and thus our, discography.)



and that's one of the many reasons why you rule mate XD. I have only tidbits from _Curious Yellow_, so anything would totally rock my world really.

Have a blast mate  



			
				PutridkID said:
			
		

> Do you guys like Big Black?



I was about to tell you how awesome your avy was actually. _Atomizer_ was a rock fest



			
				o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> I'm a good 25 episodes behind...
> Catching up on Bleach whilst the fillers do their dasterdly deads.



Ohh, watch MONSTER. Im pretty sure you'll fancy it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2006)

Moe, is it wrong for me for wanting to buy an aluminium baseball bat, step into the manga world, and beat the shit out of Ran?


----------



## Crowe (Feb 8, 2006)

Ran have his reasons which we'll read about pretty soon, I hope. Ran keeps this manga going, if he choose to stop interfere Mongolian Chop chop would reach the top.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't know.. There's always Leon Sykes, and a fight between Koyuki/Saku and Yuuta is also highly probable. And is it odd for me to think that there is some sort of link between Ran and Koyuki's SG?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 8, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> I don't know.. There's always Leon Sykes, and a fight between Koyuki/Saku and Yuuta is also highly probable. And is it odd for me to think that there is some sort of link between Ran and Koyuki's SG?



I think the latest chapter I read cover Ran explaining something about tha SG.

*Spoiler*: __ 



It belonged to a friend of his that he claims to be a real genius.




I don't know the chapter but I think I read it around Nivember 

BTW, Ran is just a money-hungry bitch.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 8, 2006)

4chan 

=D

You wouldn't belive how great it felt when it was snowing and I was walking home from school with my headseat on. <3 Listening to Elliot smith, Sigur Ros, and the hellacopters while trying to swallow snowflakes ...awesome.

Whats soul seek?


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2006)

Danke toielt =D

I can relate, it's wonderful walking around aimlessly with my cd player on. Listening to The Dead Texan/Boards Of Canada/Secede/ Deathprod is just so awesome while walkin around the lake.

Soul seek is a music sharing program, it's awesome. Im currently in a jazz roo mand we are all talking jazz and sharing stuff. Awesomeness ;_;


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 8, 2006)

I use DC++ most of the time. You can find hubs only related to rock/indie and so on. <3

Maybe I should check out this soulseek program, but only if get laid, I mean, only after I've sorted my albums. My pc is a mess =[


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2006)

4chan I use this one, mostly.


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2006)

When you do, you are more than welcome to nip anything you want from me <3. I currently have 20 trying to d/l from me XD


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 8, 2006)

What manga were you talking about?


----------



## kapsi (Feb 8, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> IMy nick is moejo


Added yoo


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2006)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Added yoo



What's yours? I need some help here


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> What manga were you talking about?



BECK

Best.
Manga.
EVER


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2006)

Blasphomey. 20th Century boys owns Beck a million times over.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2006)

Not blasphemy, biased opinion.


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll accept that then


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2006)

I am no longer up to date on Beck. Have new chapters been coming out?


----------



## kapsi (Feb 8, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> What's yours? I need some help here


kapsi but lately I'm not often online, sry


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 8, 2006)

Local Bands from my town on MySpace:
myspace.com/waterdownclockwise
myspace.com/peleband
myspace.com/themafia
myspace.com/thebuslives

Excellent bands, all of them. There's one more, but they don't have any tracks yet.


----------



## Ephemeral (Feb 8, 2006)

DALLAS GREEN TOUR THROUGH CANADA! GONNA GET MY TICKET =D =D =D


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

I just realised that Ive written nearly 160 reviews since I came here 

100 of which have died when I was revamping the place a long while back during my track-by-track phase, but dang it they still counts!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 9, 2006)

Go to bed you freak!


----------



## De Monies (Feb 9, 2006)

@_______@ nice job moe  that is heaps
>.>
whats the time there S&G


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

LEave ma alone! 

EDIT: DE! My fellow monkey fan .
It's 5:45 am atm here in abton rouge, Louisiana


----------



## De Monies (Feb 9, 2006)

xD yay for monkeys~ 
did you see all the random monkey links I had in my sig a while back?  I even had one to a live camera at a zoo

woah! you're way behind me  @____@
 so whats life like without all the flying cars and stuff?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

Moe, made the Time Lapse Consortium review yet?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

I've only done 1 review, I need to do better! *beats self*


----------



## De Monies (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't done anything. I don't think I actually have any music that everbody else here doesn't already have


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

List it all!


----------



## De Monies (Feb 9, 2006)

you serious? I'll only do full albums I have >.> obviously.

*Spoiler*: _*sigh*_ 




A Perfect Circle
Electric Six
End of Fashion
Eskimo Joe
Fantômas
Grinspoon
Estradaphere
Jebediah
Karnivool
Led Zeppelin
Mew
Modest Mouse
Muse
My Morning Jacket
Nirvana
No Doubt
Pink Floyd
Placebo
RadioHead
Smashing Pumpkins
Deceberists
The Hives
The Pogues
The Ribbon Device
Tool
Weeping Willows
Weird Al
Wolfmother



yeah, it's not really much but I only just very recently got into music ^^;;
I have more but I haven't listened to those yet =\


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd love any Led Zep (I have 2, 3, 4, and houses of holy and how the west was won), A Perfect Circle (I have 13th step) and Weird Al (I have non ) you can give!


----------



## De Monies (Feb 9, 2006)

I only have eMOTIVe from APC and my brother went through a stage with Weird Al and I just stole his ipod and put it onto my pc  so I probably only have bits and pieces from like half his albums @__@
I'll up it tomorrow anyway xD (it's a tad late right now gomen)


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

Yayyyyyy thanks, I love Weird Al and APC!


----------



## De Monies (Feb 9, 2006)

xD will you uplaod your APC album for me in return


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

Indeed I shall!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

I got some awesome Hendrix, two Robert Johnson albums ( He truly is the King of Delta Blues ) and eleven Chris Rea albums.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

I use art section. for chapters 1-57. You need to sign up, but it's worth it.


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

Waking up to the tunes of _Mos Def - Umi Says_ is simply grand.


----------



## less (Feb 9, 2006)

Holyness! Buzzcocks are playing at Elm Street in April! How old are they now?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 9, 2006)

I still don't have my Iron&Wine ticket, am contemplating to go see Pelican tomoz or SunnO))) somewhere in march. choices choices..


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 9, 2006)

C&S: thanks for the link!


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Waking up to the tunes of _Mos Def - Umi Says_ is simply grand.


Heh. That reminds me of my friend who was put off of Jethro Tull forever when he once woke up to Aqualung.


----------



## less (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok guys, I know I've gained a reputation for being somewhat of a rubber-inner, and that rep is no-doubt going to explode when Roskilde comes around, but I want to bring to your attention one of the reasons why Oslo has such a great concert offering: Rockefeller Music Hall. 

Playing in the coming months (amongst many others) are Coheed and Cambria, Motorpsyco, Franz (I don't care what you say! They rule live! ), Mew, Violent Femmes, Kaizers Orchestra, Mayhem and of course this little baby:


I am always broke and this place is the reason.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 9, 2006)

You have to be 18 years to get into Rockefeller >.<


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

Mew, a friend of mine from Denmark saw them in January.


----------



## less (Feb 9, 2006)

Where they worth buying a Norwegian priced ticket?


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

I  hate you and your norway-ness


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

Moe, you hate anyone European, you racist.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 9, 2006)

XDDDDDDDD

'tis true


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

XD XD XD
Im siging that one

I see you toilet! come out!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

You're whatting what? XD


----------



## less (Feb 9, 2006)

He's siging that one.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

What 'one', and what the hell is 'siging'? XD


----------



## less (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm thinking "that one" means you saying he's a racist, and "siging" could either mean "signing", as in "yes, I am" or it could mean "sigging", as in "I am putting that quote in my sig".

Never know with moe, though


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

Srsly. It could be singing, signing, sigging, sighing, and many other things I do not know of.


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> I'm thinking "that one" means you saying he's a racist, and "siging" could either mean "signing", as in "yes, I am" or it could mean "sigging", as in "I am putting that quote in my sig".
> 
> Never know with moe, though



Dieinafire!


----------



## less (Feb 9, 2006)

Why would moe be singing that one?

EDIT: Well, that explains it XD


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

Moe, your avvy reminds me of trainspotting. Does she surface in a crap-ridden public toilet too?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

Yay, I gots quoted. =D It's been a long time since that happend.


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

kage..wtf? XD


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

Lucky you. Ho do I have to sexually abuse round here to get quoted?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 9, 2006)

BED. 

But damnit, there's someone singing outside my window. It's aweful, like cats whining. 

"Hi moe" 

MOE OUTSIDE MAH WINDOW! 

DATTEBAYO. 

SCREAMS!

RETORT!

COUNTER RETORT!

RANDOM

DIES.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I just spotted men in white coats.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

The Arrancars are attacking! Run for your lives!


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> BED.
> 
> But damnit, there's someone singing outside my window. It's aweful, like cats whining.
> 
> ...



I CAME TO STEAL YOUR SCOOTER
and you


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

I was actually referring to Asylum employees.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

I know you were, I was trying to be funny.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

Your humour failed to reach me.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

Dang. Do you even read Bleach?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

Nope, the only manga I read is Beck. I once attempted to read both Bleach and Naruto, but given the sheer number of chapters, I told people who recommended them to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 9, 2006)

Dissing mangas because they are to long is just plain retarded, I can understand  if you dislike the plot / characters etc, but...The longer the better IMO, I rather enjoy a serie that have been going on for a while rather then read 10 volume mangas.

Its like dissing an song/artist just because the song is "to long"


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

You suck Dave. Lenght is a totally illogical reason to hate manga mate.

Read Monster.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2006)

Where have I ever dissed the manga, peK? I just didn't read manga because it would take me too long to catch up.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 9, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Where have I ever dissed the manga, peK? I just didn't read manga because it would take me too long to catch up.


I meant dissing as in skipping .


----------



## less (Feb 9, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu malfunctioned!


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 9, 2006)

My head just exploded. I'll keep this post short so that Cinder can actually read it. WHAT!? Why would I say that!? Oh god...

I love you CS!


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anybody know to take the vocals out of a song?

I have this song with amazing production, but the vocals are shit.

I'll send it to anybody who can do this for me and I you will have my love for two and a half days. I think...

Thought making a thread about this would just clutter it up.


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2006)

I honestly have no clue. I used to have a vocal remover program during my production via pc phase, but I cant seem to recall it's name at all. I'll dig in for you though


----------



## NaRa (Feb 9, 2006)

sooo uhhh....

Link removed

yeah.. O.o


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 9, 2006)

^Hot damn! Look at those fingers, palms, wrists, go!


----------



## mow (Feb 10, 2006)

holy wow o_O


God, Dave Mathew's Band - Everyday is FUCKING awesome. Im so giddy replaying the video for th 45th time


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 10, 2006)

JMT, while you're at it, you should prove the Bon Jovi theory. The theory states that if you take the vocals of one Bon Jovi song and dub it over to the instrumental of another, it sounds exactly the same. You should check it out.

(I only like this idea 'cause I hate Bon Jovi


----------



## mow (Feb 10, 2006)

Youre theory is impeccable.  It also works with Nickleback.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks so much for the Porcupine Tree album moe, you the daddy!


----------



## mow (Feb 10, 2006)

Anytime mate =D. Enjoying it I hope?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 10, 2006)

Not finished yet, but I'm listening to:

As the cheerless towns pass my window
I can see a washed out moon through the fog
And then a voice inside my head, breaks the analogue
And says

"Follow me down to the valley below You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

I survived against the will of my twisted folk
But in the deafness of my world the silence broke
And said

"Follow me down to the valley below You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

"My David don't you worry
This cold world is not for you
So rest your head upon me
I have strength to carry you"

(Ghosts of the twenties rising Golden summers just holding you)

"Follow me down to the valley below You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul
Come to us, Lazarus
It's time for you to go"


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 10, 2006)

Did anyone say "Bon Jovi"


----------



## mow (Feb 10, 2006)

The most fertile man in Norway is here!

Kage; _Deadwing _is awesome


----------



## Crowe (Feb 10, 2006)

RJD2 - Smoke & Mirror -sample.
To pimp or not to pimp RJD2?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 10, 2006)

Pelican playing tonight. Go or not go? xD


----------



## mow (Feb 10, 2006)

GO!

Are the tickets pricey?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2006)

Moe a daddy? Who you been fucking, Moe?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> GO!
> 
> Are the tickets pricey?



10 euros. But they'll only play for an hour or so.  

Lemme calculate... busticket single is 3.54, but if i go back within 2 hours i don't have to buy a retour ticket..hmmmmmmmmmm

So between 13 and 17 euros.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 10, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Moe a daddy? Who you been fucking, Moe?


You are, don't you remember that funny drink he gave you?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 10, 2006)

If it wasn't for date rape Dave would never get laid


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2006)

...I thought that was water.


----------



## mow (Feb 10, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for date rape Dave would never get laid



haha! owned bitchdave XD


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 10, 2006)

Finally, I'm reunited with my parents!


----------



## Voynich (Feb 10, 2006)

So after getting my hands on some pelicantracks i decided it would be best if I went to check it out for a bit tonight xD


----------



## De Monies (Feb 10, 2006)

if it's only 17euro max, definately!! that's like $30 here.. yep. definately


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 10, 2006)

So Ree-chan, is eMOTIVe done yet?


----------



## De Monies (Feb 10, 2006)

>.> nearly 
be about an hour yet. my internet is uber slow D:


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for doing this Ree-chan!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 10, 2006)

I've just watched Royal Tenenbaums, because I heard people mention some great scene with an elliot smith soundtrack. That movie is more than just that scene. It's godly. I enjoyed every frame, every dialogue, and every soundtrack. It blew me away, literally. I'm not going to forget this movie. Ever. A masterpiece.


----------



## De Monies (Feb 10, 2006)

eMOTIVe
I haven't seen it yet


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks so much ree-chan!


----------



## De Monies (Feb 10, 2006)

xDD any time princess


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2006)

It was written by Owen Wilson and Ben Stiller, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sid (Feb 10, 2006)

NaRa said:
			
		

> sooo uhhh....
> 
> Link removed
> 
> yeah.. O.o



That's Justing King. He's good, but Trace Bundy is better

for he is _The Acoustic Ninja_ after all.

Link removed

There are a couple of sample videos on his site ^ 

I can upload his CD if you want, but you really have to see the DVD to fully be able to appreciate his skills. It's only $20 for the CD/DVD combo, and well worth it!



Indeed, those are 5 capos, bitches


----------



## De Monies (Feb 10, 2006)

> It was written by Owen Wilson and Ben Stiller, if I remember correctly.


the movie?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Feb 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I honestly have no clue. I used to have a vocal remover program during my production via pc phase, but I cant seem to recall it's name at all. I'll dig in for you though



Cheers mate.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> the movie?



The script, but that's what I recall from reading the credits, I'll check again.

No, wait, the writing credits go to Wes Anderson and Owen Wilson.


----------



## NaRa (Feb 10, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> That's Justing King. He's good, but Trace Bundy is better



Holy shit anybody who can play the acoustic better than that is offically my god.

I demand someone with money to buy justin king's cds and pimp to the masses.Cus i checked out his other stuff and it kicks some serious ass.


----------



## less (Feb 10, 2006)

Well fortunately for me I find relief 
When the world is weighin' down on me 
I pop a top, I take a shot, I drop a pill 
Turn the radio up, sit back and chill 
Pretend my life is a bed of roses 
Try not to notice all the ghosts 
That are hauntin me and tauntin me 
And wantin me to cut my wrists 
So they can watch me bleed 
And laugh at me, as I scream in agony 
I get high for the sake of my family 

Is Corey Smith great or what?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow them' some lyrics! What's the tune like?


----------



## Jink (Feb 10, 2006)

damn why wasn't I informed of this thread earlier?  

anyways, I'm going to see Wu-Tang Clan tonight at the Philadelphia Electric Factory :chimpo :chimpo I can't wait

btw this is ta-kun is no one knows yet


----------



## less (Feb 10, 2006)

@kage: You weren't here for the Corey Smith pimpage? It's NaRa's old guitar teacher playing country. The lyrics above is from the rap(!) part of "Drinking Again" off of his album "In The Mood". I could do some small scale pimping right now if you're interested...


----------



## Sid (Feb 10, 2006)

Jay Dee died


----------



## less (Feb 10, 2006)

Jermaine Dupri?


----------



## Jink (Feb 10, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Jermaine Dupri?



no silly pants



so sad to hear he died T_T

I doubt anyone would care if Jermaine died


----------



## less (Feb 10, 2006)

My hip-hop ignorance knows no bounds 

Anyone who had anything to do with A Tribe Called Quest deserves a good mourning. Damn.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 10, 2006)

How did Jay Dee die?!


----------



## less (Feb 10, 2006)

Wikipedia says "liver complications".


----------



## mow (Feb 10, 2006)

This is not fair ._.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 10, 2006)

I *love *this song: A Perfect Circle - Fiddle and the Drum

(just thought I should share)

And so once again 
My dear Johnny my dear friend 
And so once again you are fightin' us all 
And when I ask you why 
You raise your sticks and cry, and I fall 
Oh, my friend 
How did you come 
To trade the fiddle for the drum 

You say I have turned 
Like the enemies you've earned 
But I can remember 
All the good things you are 
And so I ask you please 
Can I help you find the peace and the star 
Oh, my friend 
What time is this 
To trade the handshake for the fist 

And so once again 
Oh, America my friend 
And so once again 
You are fighting us all 
And when we ask you why 
You raise your sticks and cry and we fall 
Oh, my friend 
How did you come 
To trade the fiddle for the drum 

You say we have turned 
Like the enemies you've earned 
But we can remember 
All the good things you are 
And so we ask you please 
Can we help you find the peace and the star 
Oh my friend 
We have all come 
To fear the beating of your drum


----------



## NaRa (Feb 10, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> @kage: You weren't here for the Corey Smith pimpage? It's NaRa's old guitar teacher playing country. The lyrics above is from the rap(!) part of "Drinking Again" off of his album "In The Mood". I could do some small scale pimping right now if you're interested...




I never did give mr.smith's other cd the good life did i....I'll be sure to do that some time soon


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

less; _ER_ is blowing my mind away. This is insanily good. Nils really put every ounce of experince to that record. I never though I'd ever say this, but he just totally owned Supersilent.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 11, 2006)

See the song lyrics I posted? I love that song,it's so beautifully sung.

Olaf's signature.


----------



## less (Feb 11, 2006)

NaRa said:
			
		

> I never did give mr.smith's other cd the good life did i....I'll be sure to do that some time soon


Sa-weet!



			
				moe said:
			
		

> less; ER is blowing my mind away. This is insanily good. Nils really put every ounce of experince to that record. I never though I'd ever say this, but he just totally owned Supersilent.


Wower. That sounds insane. Supersilent is like, a holy cow or something.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 11, 2006)

Pelican was awesome. Jazz core my ass, that was just plain metal freestyling xD

I have 2 disfunctional eardrums now, but hey, worth it.


----------



## Jink (Feb 11, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I *love *this song: A Perfect Circle - Fiddle and the Drum
> 
> (just thought I should share)
> 
> ...



man that song is great. can't stop listening to it >_<


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Feb 11, 2006)

RyanfromtheShire said:
			
		

> How did Jay Dee die?!



Wikipedia says "kidney complications".


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey guys.

I got the Billy Bragg Box Seeeet.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 11, 2006)

@.@

Just spend 5 hours on less' new sig. I am soooo tired now.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2006)

Should Moe and I continue our tales on feces and how you can lose a lot of weight with those in here for you?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 11, 2006)

I am too tired to put up a fight anyway ._.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2006)

XDDDDD Awesome.


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

Dave you ball of lard, why didnt you up GLS for everyone?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 11, 2006)

Moe not sharing said:
			
		

> *ER* is blowing my mind away. This is insanily good. Nils really put every ounce of experince to that record. I never though I'd ever say this, but he just totally owned *Supersilent*.





			
				Moe not sharing again said:
			
		

> Dave you ball of lard, why didnt you up *GLS* for everyone?


Who are these people? Should I feel left out right now?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 11, 2006)

darn i'll upload some for you joe tomorrow 
(it allways is so late for me when i remind myself)

in the mean time


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

GLS is Great lake swimmers old man joe XD

But yes, Nils. I must up that reocrd for everyone. I'll review right after I come back. I'll pass you the link though first , much love goes to less for it <3

Hey, anytakers for  new songs for the rate the song above you thread? It needs to be more active guys, and its fun

Jef; that was wonderful piece mate. I'll comment more i nthe thread =D


----------



## Sid (Feb 11, 2006)

y'all had better listen to Trace Bundy


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> That's Justing King. He's good, but Trace Bundy is better
> 
> for he is _The Acoustic Ninja_ after all.
> 
> ...



thanks for the bananas (XD) mat. I'll definitly going to give this a spin


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks moe  
glad you liked it
thanks for the upload sid 
talk to you all later
*walks away*


----------



## chauronity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hmm.. anyone has any *sun kil moon* uploaded? I just heard of the band, actually red a nice (finnish ;__ article bout em and they sound really promising and so on .. so i'd love to try em. 

And, you can post your thoughts bout the band too, if you just feel like 
//bumps some life to the convo

ps. morcheeba sounds awesome after a little pause ...


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm gonna try and get a flatmate into some of the bands I got from here. Elliot Smith, FrouFrou (& Imogen Heap solo), Iron and Wine, Over The Rhine, Ryan Adams, Sufjan Stevens. Sharing the love people.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 11, 2006)

Dont forget those _Oi Va Voi_ and 4Tet .. grr


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 11, 2006)

Oi Va Voi? I don't have any of whatever that is.


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> Hmm.. anyone has any sun kil moon uploaded? I just heard of the band, actually red a nice (finnish ;__ article bout em and they sound really promising and so on .. so i'd love to try em.
> 
> And, you can post your thoughts bout the band too, if you just feel like
> //bumps some life to the convo
> ...



Oh, Sun Kil Moon is BRILLIANT. Gentle, soulfoul and folk. One of my fav bands. headed by Mark Kolzek who fronted Red House Painters. _Ghost Of The Great Highway_ is a solid 5/5. I'l lbe sure to up it for you, or if anyone else has it, share it again. It's a great up

could you pass some morcheeba my way mate? I'll trade you for some Thievery Corporation 

Kage; . Frou Frou is goodness. Could you up the record for less? He hasnt heard it yet.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 11, 2006)

@ moe: 

Ah, sounds lovely... kinda similar than i read. Got curious, definately  

And yesh, ofcourse ... tho it's gonna be more like a mix-type type of packet since i only have random songs from various albums.. 



			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Oi Va Voi? I don't have any of whatever that is.


OO

Darn .. i gotta forward the link ...

Read some info here:


*Spoiler*: __ 



London has long been home to a thriving Jewish community but until Oi-Va-Voi formed it was amongst the quietest of the capital's ethnic communities. With their debut album Digital Folklore, Oi-Va-Voi have put Jewish London music on the international map. Oi-Va-Voi are a six-piece band featuring trumpet, guitar, drums, bass, clarinet and violin. On first listen they are a klezmer outfit. Don’t get too comfortable and start reaching for Fiddler On The Roof comparisons: Oi-Va-Voi have a taste for garage and drum and bass rhythms. 

Oi-Va-Voi formed in 1999 when six disparate London musicians became united by a desire to mix traditional Eastern European musics (klezmer and Gypsy) and contemporary dance rhythms. Klezmer was the music of Eastern Europe's Jewish communities and, to a large extent, it was murdered with its creators by Hitler's insane thugs. Only in the US had immigrant Jewish musicians kept the music alive and in New York klezmer enjoyed a revival across the 1990s. 

Oi-Va-Voi's savvy sound found them quickly securing gigs across Europe at dance, rock and world music festivals. The response from the diverse crowds was overwhelming, making it clear to the Voi that, by mixing the soulfulness of traditional Eastern European music with break-beats, they had discovered a powerfully contagious new sound. 

Digital Folklore's subtle mix of contemporary rhythms with Eastern European inspired melodic style has proved a hit: tracks were featured on compilation albums including Futuro Flamenco, Phat Global 2 and the new Buddha Bar album. There's even a forthcoming remix from The So Solid Crew!

'Because of historical reasons Jewish London has kept its head down musically,' says Lemez. 'When we started playing klezmer it was the rediscovery of our own roots. We see the band as a way to emphasise the relationship, not the differences, between the Jewish community and other communities. 'Salaam Sholom' is a track we recorded with MoMo, the London based Moroccan band, to emphasise what the North African and Jewish communities have in common. People too often allow politics to get in the way when we share so much.'

Oi-Va-Voi is a Yiddish colloquialism that stands for 'Oh my God!' Lemez suggests it fits the Klezmer tradition of not taking things too seriously. On the strength of Digital Folklore Oi-Va-Voi are certainly worth listening to seriously. 

Garth Cartwright 2002

Oi Va Voi


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

Cha, Im upping it now. should be done in few =]. 

_Sun Kil Moon - Dun Koo Kim_ is probabily my fav song of all time . A 14 minute folk-punk-psychedelic apocalypse, mixing backwards guitars, Portuguese guitars, and bells swirling around Kozelek's aching voice. It's one of the most terrifying love songs ever written. I seriously can't stop listening to it. So warm and soothing , pensive and moody like good autumn music should be. This song especially helps me to drone out the day and romanticize my pain.
It takes me somewhere Ive never been; between the past and present; between warmly smile with friends and crying all alone. Never did a song make me feel as such.


*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



looking out on my roof last night
woken up from a dream
i saw a typhoon coming in close
bringing the clouds down to the sea
making the world look gray and alone
taking all light from my view
keeping everyone in
and keeping me here with you

around you now, i can't sleep no more baby
around you still, don't want to leave yet

woken up from a dream last night
somewhere lost in war
i couldn't feel my feet or hands
i didn't feel right anymore
i knew there I'd die alone
with no one to reach to
but an angel came down
and brought me back to you

i'd rather leave this world forever baby
than let life go the way it's going

watching an old fight film last night
Ray Mancini vs. Duk Koo Kim
the boy from Seoul was hanging in good
but the pounding took to him
and there in the square he lay alone
without face without crown
and the angel who looked upon
never came down

you never know what day could pick you baby
out of the air, out of nowhere

come to me once more my love
show me love I've never known
sing to me once more my love
words from your younger years
sing to me once more my love
songs that i love to hear

birds gather 'round my window
fly with everything i love about the day
flowers, blue and gold and orange
rise with everything i love about the day

walk with me down these strange streets
how have we come to be here
so kind are all these people
how have we come to know them


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 11, 2006)

So..much..pimpage O_O

But please, continue ^^,


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

Kage, you didnt get he Oi Va Voi link? Cha, if you could forward it to him it would be ace. I deleted the link


----------



## Crowe (Feb 11, 2006)

Any Instrumental/beats/experimental shit pimpage always appreciated.


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

peK, do you have anything by Thievery Corporation or The Sound Tribe 9? I think you'll fancy them alot


----------



## chauronity (Feb 11, 2006)

OK ... sent the link for Kageyoshi, no need to worry bout it anymore. 
And yoshi, dl' it no matter what ... no deleting the pm =D


Ahh, and thanks moe. Expect some morcheeba in return. Or .. actually i guess i could send it for everyone at the same time and make a thread bout, ofcourse =]

( it'll take a couple hours still gotta do something else before it )


----------



## chauronity (Feb 11, 2006)

~plays: the Suede - Beautiful Ones ~  


Ah, your connection must be pretty fast then .. or YSI just works faster for someone elses. (not like it's always slow @ here but s?metimes its' only like 80kbs etc)


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

*stabs everyone*

Link removed


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 11, 2006)

That looks complicated, and I'm tired. G'night.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe we should change the name from 'Music Department' to 'Music Brothel'.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Feb 11, 2006)

So that we can lure/entice/seduce people? 

Do it​


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

You brute!

Does anyone have decent Miles Davis recording session pics? I cant seem to find any high quality ones at all.


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyhow, little openword ambience song I plan to tackle soon al Deathprod (the ambient bit is under construction atm) Incomplete, Im currently cleaning up the last 5 verses of it. Tell me what you think?


*Spoiler*: _Threondy For Lylah_ 





Lylah,
Your assassination loomed in portrait form
cast a morbid grin across immaculate dreams
old shadows fleeting amidst these halls
an quixotic ideal, your iris could once recall
spining death (just a sip) you quenched both our thirsts
suffocating sins, as if these walls could grope;
you yet again; chained, necklaces made of ropes

Lylah
you swept me away, a face escalating with concentration
An addiction, a dose I jealously had to share.
goldenskinned and inviting at seventeen yrs old,
To the highest bidder your very essence sold
And on that instance it was I. In a filthy room where desire frolicked,
amidst echoes blaring from behind various doors, temptation would rise and flow
time flew as we merely discussed Sam, Elliott, Egon, and Michelangelo

Lylah,
Here once lay your now extingushed being,
your silhoutte still flickering by the candlelight;
Desire raged! Our shivering touches, more than a fuck for me
our sighs, our whimpering moans, an everlasting memory
Displaying ourselves in full, immaterial and scathing.
Skin burnt, a exsqiusite red tone; eyelids fluttering from fatigue
for that glorious instance, trouble; us it didnt seek

Lylah,
yYour gentle being clinching, paralysed by the morning light
frustration swept as curtains invited unwelcomed guests.
A particulaly strenuous seance, an interruption;
I blink and motion to bind them, rays now in reduction;
as you reached for your marbolo lights, the post sex smoke
a catalyst for adolescence, pencil penning condescending tales
Amusing how you liberate vague languages by a motion and without fail

Lylah,
The plot thickening like those yester days
Summer sun showed no contraints on her soul
At night we'd roam the streets rather aimlessly, hand in hand
A smile eager to rediscover this newlylit land
It was a crime I never told you about the diamonds in your eyes
You were my lighthouse, though once drained, worn and lone
Seems you've always stood by that corner, waiting to guide me home


----------



## Crowe (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, I love DC++. Some guy had 13Gb of just instrumental / beats / classic, cant wait to listen to them all.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 11, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> You brute!
> 
> Does anyone have decent Miles Davis recording session pics? I cant seem to find any high quality ones at all.



The BRAND NEW Real Ninja Banner!
The BRAND NEW Real Ninja Banner!


----------



## Voynich (Feb 12, 2006)

Well goddammit people! You should all be submitting songs to the mixtape thread instead of pimping gazillions of albums. Mixtape first, after that you can go your merry way and pimp along.


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2006)

Aye aye el capitan!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 12, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> You brute!
> 
> Does anyone have decent Miles Davis recording session pics? I cant seem to find any high quality ones at all.



Miles Davis will be inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in 2006!

You have the water color paintings of him, right? From liek everywhere on the intraweb. I found a few pics but I don't know if you already have them. 

AND, I remember you pimping Miles to me a long time ago =x


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2006)

Yep, I have a huge amount of Miles water paintings. I needed the session pics so I can follow up with a similar ava/sig theme as my current Coltrane (<3) one.

Thanks alot Byakuya, those pics were awesome, but Im looking for entire recording session pics ^.^. I appreciate the help though =]

Toilet, want me to re up some Miles Davis for you? 

=======================================================

Im about to finish the moist humongous review Ive ever written in ,my life. Pimping out the entire Deathprod discography (4 cds). My fingers are begining to hurt.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 12, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Im about to finish the moist humongous review Ive ever written in ,my life. Pimping out the entire Deathprod discography (4 cds). My fingers are begining to hurt.



You're doing it to yourself so no whining xPPPPPPP


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2006)

*hushes up XD*

Sid, I just started playing Trace, and it's fantastic. _Bristlecone_ is finger licking good. If the cd is even half as good as it is, this record would be a masterpiece


----------



## Sid (Feb 12, 2006)

yes, it is  

I'll try and rip the vid for Bristlecone so you can see how he plays it.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm playing Trace too, it's brilliant! Much thanks, I really enjoyed Duelling Ninjas, right now I'm on Adapt.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 12, 2006)

SNOW! SNOW! GLORIOUS SNOW! OVER 18 INCHES! BWAHAHAHA!

I quite enjoy winter weather. My only complaint is that the snow didn't fall tonight. But seriously, it's beautiful.


----------



## Sid (Feb 12, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> yes, it is
> 
> I'll try and rip the vid for Bristlecone so you can see how he plays it.



Link removed

Link removed

--edit

I'm not into ripping and converting DVDs, so the quality isn't the greatest, but it worked well for me using VLC media player. I haven't tried any others.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 12, 2006)

hey rebel 
sid thanks for the link  
whats up everybody?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 12, 2006)

Check out my thread, The Faith, I'll PM it to you guys if j00 read it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2006)

Uploading Racoon on MU. Dutch band, decent tunes, fusion, I guess ( I'm bad at genres, damn it. ) Nothing terribly rocking, mostly calm.

Edit: Upped and pimped, enjoy.


----------



## Sid (Feb 12, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Uploading Racoon on MU. Dutch band, decent tunes, fusion, I guess ( I'm bad at genres, damn it. ) Nothing terribly rocking, mostly calm.
> 
> Edit: Upped and pimped, enjoy.



argh, that single that released a while ago, I couldn't get it out my head.


Anyway, you should watch that Trace Bundy vid!


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 12, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> SNOW! SNOW! GLORIOUS SNOW! OVER 18 INCHES! BWAHAHAHA!
> 
> I quite enjoy winter weather. My only complaint is that the snow didn't fall tonight. But seriously, it's beautiful.


No snow here except in the mountains, WHERE IT BELONGS. I can still board!


----------



## Sid (Feb 12, 2006)

It's time for some p-p-p-pounding techno music!


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 12, 2006)

It's almost time for my full on return

Only one more book left in the Wheel of Time series to finish reading for the moment (atleast until book 12 comes out)


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 12, 2006)

Holy fuck the prodigal son returns.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 12, 2006)

Finally he is back! Oh sensei, are you back to show us the way?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 12, 2006)

Its like the return of Jesus, only I don't get burnt alive.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 12, 2006)

The best thing about book 11 of WoT is that it is the last book before the last book. XD


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 12, 2006)

Things just keep getting better and better. They just cancelled school tommorow for my district. 

This, people, is why winter is the best season.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 13, 2006)

Holy hell. My day was just made perfect. A good friend just sent me a nugget of joy via Flickr.


 

Thank god for that.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 13, 2006)

Ancient, but still funny.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm a bit behind the times Maho. A bit _slow_ some might say. >.<


----------



## Crowe (Feb 13, 2006)

That was most likely photoshop'ed


----------



## De Monies (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah D: I've seen a few versions of it now, includeing a dry crotch 

ohh you're so lucky ;__; the winter here is cold enough to wear a jumper for 1 week MAX per year ;__; and the only time we get off school is if it floods, which I might add it has only done 3 times in my life D: damn droughts


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2006)

You and your Australialand.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 13, 2006)

Dry crotch? wtf?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2006)

I think she's talking about BG.


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2006)

Sid; _Adapt_ is so freakingly awesome. I love it with my entire being now and  I just ordered the DVD+CD combo. The clip you upped last night blew me away.


----------



## Sid (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad you liked it. You will be so impressed with the DVD


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2006)

Adapt is definitely top-notch.

I love the following songs:

Bristlecone
Dueling Ninjas
Stone's Serenade
Patanga
Trespass

Great pimpage, man.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 13, 2006)

Moe I simply love your avvy and sig, so brilliantly made!


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks mate ^.6 I cant take credit for it though, I had the stocks a while back and I cant recal the names of the artists who made them 

Oh, and for Flaming Lips fans, I have a treat. I have the new record 

Oh, and the new Belle and sebastian too =]


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 13, 2006)

> Oh, and the new Belle and sebastian too


LOL! I've just seen High Fidelity. 

The voice of jack black yelling "that sucks!", towards some kinda Belle and Sebastian track is still clear to me.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 13, 2006)

Moe i love youre avy bro
the painting style is pure love and the color use is like it shows the music on screen 
nice
(bed time )


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, there's no denying it. moe's got fucking class.


----------



## less (Feb 13, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Oh, and for Flaming Lips fans, I have a treat.


 That would be me!


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 13, 2006)

moe!!!1111!!

You are the greatest!

<3333333


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2006)

I though you'd fancy it XD. The Flaming Lips are going to make you fall in love with them all over again


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 13, 2006)

It's DLing...I had to DL nick cave too...I always forget to check my inbox XD


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, the nick cave is euphoric. I wonder what was going through Nick's mind while listening to these guys perform his work. I hope they team up again i nthe future, becuase it is most certainly one of the best reocrds Ive ever heard so far


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 13, 2006)

z0mg!111! this album is amazing!!!! How did you you get your mits on it?!

edit: I just finished The lips album...and it was almost a religious experience. This is in my top 3 now....definatly.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

Aint it? They discovered a new character and persona. I never heard the Flaming Lips like this before.

The big circle method really. I know a guy who knows a guy who knows other one. I love the internet XD


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone know what the music is called in the fight between Ichigo and Byakuya, before he goes hollow-ish? (about 8:10 in to the episode).


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Gregor Samsa before? Cause I just started playing his record _27:36_; and it honestly feels like:
 M83 + The Appleseed Cast + Logh + Mike Oldfield + Red House Painters + Broken Social Scene + Bark Psychosis + Talk Talk + Slint +Vincent Gallo :amazed


----------



## less (Feb 14, 2006)

I think it's a band, not a guy. Gregor Samsa is the name of the protagonist in Kafka's "Metamorphosis". You know, the guy who wakes up to find he's turned into a giant cockroach.

Noticed of his/their/its albums at the store, but never heard'em. Pimp worthy?


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

Ahhh, no wonder it felt familiar. It's fantastic, I think you and Sid will enjoy it greatly. Upping it now


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 14, 2006)

Pimpage! Sweet! I never read The Metamorphosis, but it always sounded interesting.


----------



## less (Feb 14, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> Pimpage! Sweet! I never read The Metamorphosis, but it always sounded interesting.


It's the only book by Kafka I ever finished. And it's very good, in fact. Not nearly as overrated as, say, "The Trial".


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

I cant help but smile when I think of Kafka and Max Brod.


----------



## less (Feb 14, 2006)

Overruling wills and ignoring dying wishes. That's what friends are for, neh?


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

Indeed


----------



## Crowe (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh people, Which pimp-ed(recieved via pm) album/artist is are your favorites?
Mine are:
Sage Francis
Cyne 
Buck 65 
and Secede - Leraine (just a track from the Tryshala album)


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

Im dgging Corey Smith and Trace Bundy alot. Along with Sofian, Kora Dot and Nils.

Sage Francis' _A Healthy Distrust_ is wicked good. Has anyone pimped _Sick Of Waiting Tables.._ and/or _Still Sick...Urine Trouble_? If not I'll do so soon. A great collection of rarites and live tracks by the man.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 14, 2006)

I loved The Kills- No Wow. That album was great stuff.


----------



## NaRa (Feb 14, 2006)

Trace Bundy  will officially be on of the few guitar players i will  worship for the rest of my life.

I love it soooooo much..lol


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 14, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of Gregor Samsa before? Cause I just started playing his record _27:36_; and it honestly feels like:
> M83 + The Appleseed Cast + Logh + Mike Oldfield + Red House Painters + Broken Social Scene + Bark Psychosis + Talk Talk + Slint +Vincent Gallo :amazed



I could have sworn I sent you this a while back. Do you have the RedSparrowes Split? It DESTROYS.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

Which reminds me, can I get a re up for that? It's in my ex. HD which I cant to find atm.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> I could have sworn I sent you this a while back. Do you have the RedSparrowes Split? It DESTROYS.



It was you! My bad mate, Im losing track of what I have and where I got it from


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 14, 2006)

I can't remember either! Did I send it or didn't I? All I know is that I _intended_ to, everything else is debatable. >.< How much Gregor Samsa do you have? I don't know if I "sent" it all.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2006)

I just have that 27:36

lol, so much music that we cant even handle, is there anything better than that?


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 14, 2006)

Not likely.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok. I'm re-uping the Gregor Samsa. Young and Old is absolutly grand. I'll have to go track down the other album. It's been in my holds box at work for about three weeks.:S


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2006)

The greatest pimpage... It'd be tough, but my favourite two would be Nujabes and Iron and Wine, I think. Though Oi Va Voi is becoming a favourite FAST.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

Ahh Nujabes,


----------



## Voynich (Feb 15, 2006)

Xavier Naidoo <3

_Oh my Lady

It was cold. But she was lovely. 
I was told, that she would never love me. 
But still I hoped the love I felt it could be trusted. 
So my case soon came to justice. 
I found out they had taken my rights long ago 
and what they gave in return wasn't nearly so. 
But how could I've known
never was I shown 
little had I grown 
inside I was torn. 
But her life's my concern 
Ilong have ignored the fact that I love you but I can't anymore - oh my lady.

Oh my lady, gone for a year, she told me maybe once she could stay here with me, oh
she's alive in my heart, in my mind, in my soul, there's a glow in my heart in my mind, in
my soul. There's a glow, there's a glow, there's a glow, there's a glow - there's a glow.

Where my lady are you now. 
A love so sacred still not allowed - life is hard. 
Sometimes, life can be dreadfull 
and this life I guess is more than a handfull. 
In this war, we can not use weapons. 
And in this war we can only learn lessons. 
They had taken unripe fruits from the tree 
and I learned my lesson when they gave them to me, 
more could I see, clouds under me. 
I saw wars upon land I saw wars under sea 

Oh my lady, gone for a year, she told me maybe once she could stay here with me, oh 
she's alive in my heart, in my mind, in my soul, there's a light in my heart in my mind, in 
my soul. There's a glow, there's a glow, there's a glow, there's a glow - there's a glow._

Such a lovely song. I should pimp some Xavier Naidoo to you guys. Unfotunatly half his songs are in German, but it doesn't make them less gorgeous...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm thinking about pimping the "Tomb Raider - Cradle of Life" movie. It sucks. But angelina jolie is hot through out the whole movie. 

srsly


----------



## Voynich (Feb 15, 2006)

Yep. I know few women who can still look good in a skimpy outfit like that. xD


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2006)

I am contemplating pimping The Church. 

Any takers?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

what kind of music is it Joe??


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2006)

If you like The Cure, Morissey, or The Afghan Whigs, you will likely enjoy The Church.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

i'm gonna love it then


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 15, 2006)

Hallo friends.

Peace be with you.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks like a name change


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 15, 2006)

I go through one every week. :\


----------



## Voynich (Feb 15, 2006)

Sjeesh. If I'd have to go by your name changing habits, I'd say you were female.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 15, 2006)

My username(s) are like a mood ring.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

I like Morrissey, but I've never heard The Cure. Their lead singer kicked ass in a South Park episode though.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 15, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I like Morrissey, but I've never heard The Cure. Their lead singer kicked ass in a South Park episode though.



Uhm. I feel inclined to tell you that Robert doesn't actually transform in a giant bee in real life   Just so you know and don't feel all dissapointed ;p


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 15, 2006)

WTF is happenening in this convo im confused roflmao


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2006)

toilet and joe, stop trying hiding. That or get a room.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2006)

How are Toilet and myself involved?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Uhm. I feel inclined to tell you that Robert doesn't actually transform in a giant bee in real life  Just so you know and don't feel all dissapointed ;p


I know. Still, it got me interested in them. Anyone got their albums?


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome. I log on, and then I see that my idea was used for the changed Ichiraku Ramen. (now the NF café) I feel proud.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh oh oh joy <3

I am so amused now it's ripping up my insides. 

I just talked to my ex bf. Apparently he is now dating a 13 year old underdeveloped chinese girl. Their friends don't approve cause of the age difference and won't talk to them anymore. He can't even fuck her cause A illegal B he'd rip her up. He got all emo when she didn't respond on msn cause he's afraid she'll listen to her friends and then got all <wristslash> over the thought she'd leave.

The anger I feel over being beaten by a 13 year old with cup - A and a face to match is nothing compared to the pure bliss and enjoyment I feel over his situation. 

I know, totally random but I just had to get that out xD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

haha, thats mean maho.


			
				jkingler? said:
			
		

> How are Toilet and myself involved?


I think it's because of our 1337 invicibleness.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2006)

and the make up!

*digs around for toilet makeup pics* XD

Maho, you are evil!


----------



## Voynich (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not evil. I'm indulging in karma biting his ass. And if I'm right as usual he'll be left in front of the altar.  

I can be quite spiteful when the situation calls for it.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

What goes around comes around I think, I believe in karma. That said, I'm still an ass, but at least I know I've got it coming.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm too obsessed with Southpark.

I'm starting to think I belong in the show.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 15, 2006)

haha I feel the same way. My humor is teh exact same as trey and matt's. I wanna write with them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 15, 2006)

God I love them.

I love you Trey and Matt.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

Has it got to the part where you imagine yourself as a character?


----------



## less (Feb 15, 2006)

> The anger I feel over being beaten by a 13 year old with cup - A


A-cup's not so bad for a pre-teen chinese chick.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2006)

I fearded a Maho attack if I mentioned that XD


----------



## less (Feb 15, 2006)

Maho's asleep. We can say whatever we want...


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

John Coltrane is a LEGEND.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn straight.


----------



## Slug (Feb 15, 2006)

i had the coolest thing happen to me today.. my friend whos 21st birthday just so happens to be today, just so happened to have the fugees and the miseducation of laryn hill... but im more stoked about the alcohol im going to score here tomorrow.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey guys! *wanders through another neglected section of NF...*


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2006)

I wish Coltrane and Mingus would've teamed up togther.

Have a dandy time gold =]

Skmtspork!


----------



## Ephemeral (Feb 15, 2006)

moe liedddd, 5 leaves left isn't pimped yet haha =P just joking.

dallas green...was sold out


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 15, 2006)

moe! XD

I'm trying to show my face a bit more... prove I'm not entirely lost.

*pokes Zeh*


----------



## Voynich (Feb 16, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> A-cup's not so bad for a pre-teen chinese chick.



No no no see..cause you turned it around. I mean -A. Her tits are growing inwards as far as I can see. xP

*bites Moe in teh ass anyway*


----------



## less (Feb 16, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> No no no see..cause you turned it around. I mean -A. Her tits are growing inwards as far as I can see. xP
> 
> *bites Moe in teh ass anyway*


I find that post to be extremely appealing for some reason. You know, like when a girl has a really big nose, bur it somehow just works and makes her prettier? That's what this post is like. A pretty girl with a huge nose.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 16, 2006)

Your tactic of getting me pissed off is not working. xP  You're just taking your bad luck out on me you meanie ... 

Edit: Somehow I can see at least 20 meaning is your post so..meh. @.@


----------



## less (Feb 16, 2006)

Huh? I'm not trying to piss you off, I just really liked that post for some reason. No reason to call me a meanie, meanie.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 16, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Huh? I'm not trying to piss you off, I just really liked that post for some reason. No reason to call me a meanie, meanie.



Awa aw! I realised that later! *huggles*

I can't really see what's so pretty about that post. I think thats about the meanest I've ever gotten about someone who isn't even at fault xD

Edit again: I think I get how you call that post a pretty girl with a big nose but... well..gah...now i lost track of what i was on about again xD


----------



## less (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, glad that's all settled, then 

And I still like that post. It has certain random k-pow to it.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 16, 2006)

Prolly. I dunno... Must be the spiteful bitch in me shining through. xP


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2006)

Laura just likes comparing her overly huge breasts.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 16, 2006)

No I don't but..meh...Come on...from DD to minus A? Either he's gay or a lolicon xP


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2006)

I prefer large B/small C myself.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes but you are stupid


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2006)

Small breasts stay perky with age, big breasts sag down to the knees.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 16, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Small breasts stay perky with age, big breasts sag down to the knees.



Go dieinafirekthnxbye 


Besides, B's really don't look good on me. I'm too tall ( read as:too fat xD)


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2006)

Nothing wrong with lovehandles.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 16, 2006)

xDDDDDDD


My lovehandles could have saved the Titanic from sinking


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2006)

To use Lindsay Lohan as an example;

Lovehandled Lohan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lovehandleless Lohan.


----------



## less (Feb 16, 2006)

The flaw in the "big tits become saggy when you get older"-argument, the oldest big-tit argument known to man, is that we're young. If I get together with a girl with big tits now, they're not saggy, and if I stay with her long enough for them to become saggy, that would indicate that I love her a lot, which would indicate that I'm past the point where I care whether her tits are saggy or not.

(Nothing wrong with preferring them small, mind you. Just putting things into perspective)


----------



## Voynich (Feb 16, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> The flaw in the "big tits become saggy when you get older"-argument, the oldest big-tit argument known to man, is that we're young. If I get together with a girl with big tits now, they're not saggy, and if I stay with her long enough for them to become saggy, that would indicate that I love her a lot, which would indicate that I'm past the point where I care whether her tits are saggy or not.
> 
> (Nothing wrong with preferring them small, mind you. Just putting things into perspective)



Thank you.

Besides, proportions much? Big ass and small tits just looks stupid xD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2006)

Meh, I know some girls with small chests and really nice asses, so I guess it compensates.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 16, 2006)

I like women who have a waggon they're draggin'.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 16, 2006)

Shoul I pimp Xavier Naidoo or no?

I'm not sure how many people are interested in german pop music ( although it's awesome, it really needs it's impact from the lyrics and well..that would be the problem with people that don't understand german)


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey, don't think we can't appreiciate that kind of stuff. moe's Mali list? All amazing, and I understood barely any of it. On with the pimping! (a task with which Maho is well acquainted)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone want concert footage of Bad Religion?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 16, 2006)

YES =]

I have to albums from Mew. 
I have them upped if anyone wants them.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 16, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> Hey, don't think we can't appreiciate that kind of stuff. moe's Mali list? All amazing, and I understood barely any of it. On with the pimping! (a task with which Maho is well acquainted)



Well expect a thread on it somewhere this week then. I'm afraid my eloquence and enthusiasm isn't as great as moe's or Cata, but well.  I never pimped an album before actually  Except maybe the mixtapes and Vsnares xD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll take a Mew album, a good friend of mine is crazy about them, so I want to hear what she's all hooked up about.


----------



## Sid (Feb 16, 2006)

helooa

boadrs of cananda <45


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> helooa
> 
> boadrs of cananda <45



1 2 effing 3!

Mew is good, very good. 

In other news, you know a song is great if our very own punkhead gives it a full score XD
Hinata and Naruto Together!!! (poll)

Also, take part in that thread you whores of babylon!


----------



## less (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes. The Coerce Listening thread is like a music pimp, only a lot less intimidating and more friendly-like. Just do it.

In other news, I've just had one of the strangest days in my life. I'm a little too tipsy to give out details and such, but it starts with me, hung over as hell, reading a love letter, and ends in me kissing a girl.


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope the day's inbetweens were as jolly as it's ending mate ^.^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 16, 2006)

Moemoe! I posted in the coercelisteningthreadofdoom.

:|


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

I cant rate after one song =[. But send me the songs in any case, I really want to hear them =].

Glad you like Bark Psychosis, definiatly one of the best post rock acts out of the yester times. I'll be sure to up their 2 records for you soon


----------



## jkingler (Feb 17, 2006)

> In other news, you know a song is great if our very own punkhead gives it a full score XD


Why do I not have 400 Winters, Moe? Send me that album! 

P.S. How are you liking Paco's Tacos?


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

YSI STILL DOESNT WANT TO WORK ;_______________;

Still listening to Playa though XD/

I plan to up Bark Psychosis' records _Hex_ along with  _Codename: Dustsucker_soon, but I will send you my fav songs of  their latter record in a bit =]

and Oh, I managed to d/l _Passion, Grace and Fire_! . But it;s in a flac format


----------



## jkingler (Feb 17, 2006)

Is there any way to convert from FLAC to mp3? If not, don't send it--I hate FLACs! 

Also, I have hex. Dustsucker definitely has my interest, though. 

Are you by chance into the Chemical Brothers? That is some old school pimpage that needs to reach everyone that has managed to not hear it yet. I have lots by them and I only await something resembling a demand.


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

I was sure I passed Hex by you before, in the baby days on the dept XD (good old times)

I havent figured a way to use flac yet. Appearntly it only works on winamp, and I hate winamp (itunes for life, representin' yo). But if I find a way I'll pass it to you.

Chemicals Bros! Wow, I havent heard anything by them in ages and Im pretty sure I lost all the cds I had by them, pimpage would be ace =]


----------



## jkingler (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's what I have by the Chemical Brothers:

Exit Planet Dust
Dig Your Own Hole
Elektrobank
Surrender
Come With Us
and, of course, the singles. 

What are you most interested in revisiting?


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

I clearly recall Surrender's cover. The mural of hippies all throwing their arms in the air was just too captivating. I bought the cd just becuase of it. Send that =D


----------



## jkingler (Feb 17, 2006)

Surrender it is. That will be the first Chemical Brothers that I pimp. :loffforemomoe


----------



## Voynich (Feb 17, 2006)

Meh, don't expect to see me around much today. I'm translating lyrics from that german album I wanna pimp. So people won't go.. "aww but it's german! i dunno what it's about xd"


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2006)

Blue Train has me in its grasp. Go John Coltrane!


----------



## chauronity (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone wants any "*Chamber*" ?  I have the "Ghost Stories and Fairy Tales" uploaded to YSI.com and if you're asking me, they sounded pretty good actually. 

" CHAMBER ? L?Orchestre De Chambre Noir is one of those weird musical experiments that will suit every Metalhead, even if this is not entirely Metal. I?ll begin explaining what?s CHAMBER all about, this German septet (2 guys, 5 girls), plays a mixture between Gothic music and classical music, some songs are reminders of some 80?s Gothic Wave bands, while some song just need the distortion in the guitars to be called Metal.

The band counts within their ranks with 3 violins, cello, 12-string guitar, piano among other classical instruments, which makes the music pretty classical. Usually the instruments that are more present are the acoustic guitar and the violins, but that doesn?t make the music soothing or relaxing as you might think, these guys manage to create fast paced songs with little use of percussion. " 

[ metal-observer ]

 Genre would be something like progressive gothic. 

-

*Lastfm Tags:* 

| acoustic | all-def-alt | burgnaechte rosslau | chamber  | orchestra 
| folk-metal  |   germany | *gothic   * | *neoclassic   * | seen live  

*Url:*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2006)

Link removed

So funny.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 17, 2006)

xD

I translated almost all the songs and am now uploading the whole packet. hoping YSI is working along today  or maybe i should use MU


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 17, 2006)

Richard cheese finaly 
thats some great pimping 
thanks alot 
so whats up?


----------



## Sid (Feb 17, 2006)

jkingler? said:
			
		

> Is there any way to convert from FLAC to mp3? If not, don't send it--I hate FLACs!



yeah, you can. FLAC is a lossless codec, so you can convert it to basicly any lossy codec.

Some plugins and convert apps here:


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh sweet! Cheers for the help Sid =]

Chau; pas it by me please 

Everyone, pm Blue Cheese right now and ask him to send you the Soil & Pimp Session. On of the best jazz records  (and extremely accessiable) you'll ever get to hear


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 17, 2006)

sold moe 
jazz love all the way
and if you say something like that it should be godlike

cooly
thanks


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2006)

I already have Soil & Pimp Session! Hehehehe.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 17, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I already have Soil & Pimp Session! Hehehehe.


same here


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 17, 2006)

Wassup guys?


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 17, 2006)

Not much. An old firend of mine from Minnesota tracked me down on AIM. That's quite a feat, considering I was moved to NJ when I was in second grade. I'm surprised he even remembered my last name.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 17, 2006)

Listening to System Of A Down. Addicted to their new album for some reason and i didnt like it that much to start with :\


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 17, 2006)

Holy shit. I almost died yesterday. 50+ car pile up on the highway, four jackknifed semi's, my car is totaled, and I walk away without a scratch. Snow fucking blows...


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 17, 2006)

wooow
lcuky to have you in one piece posting in here 
becarefull out there


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 17, 2006)

Snowing like crazy for the past two days and now today its almost over 40 outside. Make up your mind!


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 17, 2006)

It's even crazier around my town. It's freaking 50 degrees out there, less than a week after we get 18 inches.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 17, 2006)

It's just damn cold for me right now. It was so nice a few days ago... then it snowed out of nowhere... and now the windchill is enough to make my lips blue before I make it from the front door to my car. *sigh*

But no real snow, or ice even. Just cold. Those poor flower buds in the back yard are going to bite it.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

Everything makes more sense now, life, music, love everything. 

A thing is only in the eye of the looker.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 17, 2006)

toilet taking ecstacy? 

That is one amazing outlook to have on life. Hard to keep but invaluable to have.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 17, 2006)

Pimped the Symphonic Led Zeppelin. Enjoy, guys.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 18, 2006)

keramachi: thanx for the pimp! I thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

Can anyon tell me what the song is (name of track and artist) that was used in a Batman movie that sounds almost exactly like the Led Zeppelin song "Kashmir"?


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 18, 2006)

Which movie?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not sure, maybe Batman Forever but I don't know, all I know is that the two songs sound almost exactly the same.


----------



## Sid (Feb 18, 2006)

Any fans of Jonah Matranga around here?


----------



## less (Feb 18, 2006)

When did we get 200 pm-space? That rocks!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Cool.

Do you know that you guys have pimped me 6gb of music since I signed up on nf with reagan. 

omg I think I love you guys.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been pimped around 30 Gb music since I joined. 

OMG! I love you guys (-Toilet)!!! <33


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Do you know that you guys have pimped me 6gb of music since I signed up on nf with reagan.
> 
> omg I think I love you guys.


same here
allready have 10 gigs at music
all thanks to nf
1/10 is of the cd's that i ripped 
god loves you and so does jef


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

I just boought the sweetest thing earlier today; John Coltrane - The Complete 1961 Village Vanguard Recordings (4 discs).

4 hours and half of 'trane,Dolphy, McCoy Tyner and Elvin Jones jamming out. Some of the greatest and most adventurous avant garde and modal Jazz recordings you will ever hear.

and for only $7

Moral of story: used cd stores > the galaxy


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I just boought the sweetest thing earlier today; John Coltrane - The Complete 1961 Village Vanguard Recordings (4 discs).
> 
> 4 hours and half of 'trane,Dolphy, McCoy Tyner and Elvin Jones jamming out. Some of the greatest and most adventurous avant garde and modal Jazz recordings you will ever hear.
> 
> ...


Gimmy!

please


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys! Anything interesting going on in here?


----------



## less (Feb 18, 2006)

Kinda quiet on saturdays, as usual.

EDIT: But you should check out kinglars pimp of The Church. They rule.


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Gimmy!
> 
> please



That's the one Im upping for you actually 

Hey skpork! It's a ghost town during weekends here


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I just boought the sweetest thing earlier today; John Coltrane - The Complete 1961 Village Vanguard Recordings (4 discs).
> 
> 4 hours and half of 'trane,Dolphy, McCoy Tyner and Elvin Jones jamming out. Some of the greatest and most adventurous avant garde and modal Jazz recordings you will ever hear.
> 
> ...


ow dear sweet
ow i allways thought cd stores = the galaxy 
Moe you open up door in my mind


----------



## less (Feb 18, 2006)

> It's a ghost town during weekends here


On that note, I'm off to the pub.

Have great one, friends!


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 18, 2006)

Yar. I'm saving up for the Dirge of Cerberus OST. Imports cost so much.

Ah, the price of fandom.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Thinking of upping the Guilty Gear OST's, any takers?


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I just boought the sweetest thing earlier today; John Coltrane - The Complete 1961 Village Vanguard Recordings (4 discs).
> 
> 4 hours and half of 'trane,Dolphy, McCoy Tyner and Elvin Jones jamming out. Some of the greatest and most adventurous avant garde and modal Jazz recordings you will ever hear.
> 
> ...


I quite agree. That's an excellent find, and I'm looking forward to listening to it.

COUGHCOUGH HINTHINT


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 18, 2006)

Cowboy Bebop OST's/Samurai Champloo OST's?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh, I want Bebop, badly. I had all four SS OST's, but three of them kinda sucked.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 18, 2006)

Bebop is amazing. I used to have it, but it was lost over the years and reformatting of my HD.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

But no takers for Guilty Gear?


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

lol @ KEra. Will definitly pas it by you mate .

Later less , have a blast comrade =]


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

GG Isuka OST upped and pimped, enjoy.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 18, 2006)

Upped and Pimped? Wha? Confused lol.  Sorry cinder


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 18, 2006)

lol. I just didnt really get it because u didnt post a link or anything O.o lol


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Posting links is generally forbidden here. Also, I take it you're not on the 'Spread The Joy' list, as you would've gotten mine, or Jef's, PM containing the OST.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 18, 2006)

:S Oh right, sorry about that. Sounds cool, how would i get on this list? I like to hear new music now and then.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2006)

Just PM sunshine and gasoline, asking to be put on the list.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks a lot. Looking for his name right now to PM.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 18, 2006)

Be understood that we generally expect people on the list to make an effort to listen to what's pimped, and respond. If you do neither we don't want you on the list.



oh and.

I'm back.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 18, 2006)

Dont worry. I wont ignore the list ^_^ and no doubt i will listen to what ever is put on the list  and reply with my thoughts


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 18, 2006)

Blue + Occa = Uploaded Bebop OST's. 

OST 1/OST 2: (These didn't work for me and will ask for a re-upload they might work for you guys)
[Doremi-OTOME].Mai-Otome.19.[19191919].avi

OST 3 / Movie OST: (Zipped and work properly)
[Doremi-OTOME].Mai-Otome.19.[19191919].avi

P.S- moe, don't keel me for taking your old John Coltrane avatar.  I loooooved the album you gave me of his, so I felt in a jazz mood and used it.  I still can't find the signature.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 18, 2006)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Blue + Occa = Uploaded Bebop OST's.
> 
> OST 1/OST 2: (These didn't work for me and will ask for a re-upload they might work for you guys)
> [Doremi-OTOME].Mai-Otome.19.[19191919].avi
> ...


AWESOME.

On a side note, your avy made me think you were moe.


----------



## less (Feb 18, 2006)

Cata said:
			
		

> oh and.
> 
> I'm back.


That makes me very happy.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 18, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> On a side note, your avy made me think you were moe.



What can I say, moe is always one a flight of steps ahead of me.


----------



## less (Feb 18, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Dont worry. I wont ignore the list ^_^ and no doubt i will listen to what ever is put on the list  and reply with my thoughts


Don't make any promises you can't keep, now. No one listen to and writes about it all. Do a third, and you'll be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 18, 2006)

what he said ^


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2006)

_John Coltrane - Lush Life_ is the most beautiful jazz record of all time. I will forever remain firmly fanboyish in that belief regardless of any logic or opinion.

YSI, why must you be such a whore?

And I managed to d/l 5 Coltrane cds and bought 6 earlier today. My Coltrane collection is merely 20% or so away from finalizing.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 19, 2006)

*Randomly interjects*

I would like to recommend any of you fans of Rachel's and/or Post-Rock go to torrentspy.com and get Bell Orchestre's album, Recording A Tape The Colour Of The Light. It is lovely. I will pimp it later if I must, but I am going to sleep now.


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2006)

Awesome sig old man joe! D/ling now 

The thing I hate most about post rock bands is how they are alwasy obscure as fuck and finding a cd by them is nearly immpossible. I've been searching none stop for _Electric Sound Of Joy - S/T_, _Main - Dry Stone Feed_ and _Molasses -  A Slow Messe _ for what feels like an eternity now


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2006)

that sucks moe 

Colins pimping was great stuff


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Feb 19, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> that sucks moe
> 
> Colins pimping was great stuff



Hell yeah. I loved it. Loved it. 

<3


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 19, 2006)

M83 rocks, this is great stuff! It took me ages to get round to, but I like it.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2006)

ow do so toilet 
its great 
colin and me talked a long time about that album


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 19, 2006)

Corey Smith is a genius. I'm only on the second track of _The Good Life_, but I'm loving it already!


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2006)

So, who wants some Coltrane? I have _Lush Life _upped for kage and kera. If you want to give it a spin pass me a pm =]


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2006)

hmmm
i would love to listen to it


----------



## jkingler (Feb 19, 2006)

I actually listened to it last night, after you reminded me I was sitting on a stack of Coltrane. It is sooo lovely, Moe.


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2006)

Isn't it? It' never ceases to make me smile.

And ohh, you just have to listen ot _Coltrane - Lonnie's Lament_ (song off _Cresent_). Jimmy Garrison's bass solo work is exptionally profound, and it has some of the finest trio swinging you'll ever get to hear. 'trane's sax will make  you feel vibrant and miserable all in one.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 19, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> So, who wants some Coltrane? I have _Lush Life _upped for kage and kera. If you want to give it a spin pass me a pm =]



Please send me it, I cannot wait to hear more of his music.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks so much moe, you da man!


----------



## cloin (Feb 19, 2006)

As far as Coltrane goes, I still like *Sun Ship* and *Stellar Regions* myself.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2006)

*Stock*

Worth a gazillion bucks.

Cash.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 19, 2006)

moe, you are the greatest ever. Thanks so much for the album.


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2006)

Kuchiki; sent =]



			
				the colin said:
			
		

> As far as Coltrane goes, I still like *Sun Ship* and *Stellar Regions* myself.




*Spoiler*: _long rant_ 



I've always meant to ask you this; how do you feel about _Interstellar Space_?


*Spoiler*: _thoughs on it form another thread_ 



Personally, John Coltrane - Interstellar Space (a duo with the magnificent drummer Rashid Ali) has always been the most fascinating and difficult records to cringe down. Now I'm a huge fan of free jazz, and what people tend to describe as "noise" in that genre, I find exptionally passionate and spiritual to a certan degree. But this record is really beyond me and I fail everytime I try to describe the swarm of emotions that enwraps me when I listen to it. Coltrane crosses the line of music/noise into pure insanity.

The record is an alternate universe upon itself, and takes free jazz to unparalled highs. The amoust of "racket" cause by an alt sax and percussion is, in it's most basic form, an assult at the senses. The back and forth improv between both musicians is soul rattling to say the least. Brutally honest at times, harshly passionate in others and generally speaking it's a fist fight between lovers. I still cant manage to sit through the entirity of this record, I always have to take a break mid way to relax my mind from the chaotic nature surronding it. It requires an unparalled degree of attention to every single second in it, God only knows what images and thoughs where swarming through Coltrane's mind while playing this (Interesting bit; this was the last thing Colrane ever recorded, he died a month later in July of 67).

It's painfully morbid; an abstract expressionist painting really. and every time my minds tells me "WTF are you listening to? Turn this damn cd off", I find a rum beat, or an improv that keeps me glued to my chair. It's a musical inferno of epic porportions, and it's extrmely hard to believe this was created using only 2 instruments.


 

Even though I've heard close to a million times by now; I still cant make a clear image. I can't pinpoint the spiritual foundations trane embarked on it, something I always mangae to do when it com to his other works. It's one of those records where I end up wishing I could speak with the musician in an attempt to comprhend what lead them to create it.

Im pretty sure the day I compelety sinks in and grasp it's meaning will be the day I reach nirvana.





Edit: Glad I can help kera . I'm  making it a goal now to have coltrane's entire catalouge and reviewing ever single one of them. So I'll be upping more soon =]


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2006)

I guess my Johnny Cash post shall remain ignored.


----------



## less (Feb 24, 2006)

I totally got my pay-chack today and went into a record store to buy two albums and bought nine.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh love, NF is back <33333333333333333333333


*dances of joy*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 24, 2006)

Shit, I missed this place. T_T


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Jos, is that Jack Johnson in your sig?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 24, 2006)

Totally. And I was all out of crappy gaysmut to read too.


So I made avas. Which i can't use cause nf won't let me upload xD


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Feb 24, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> So I made avas. Which i can't use cause nf won't let me upload xD



I made an avy too.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't believe how much my life was boring without this place. I need to get out more.   But now I'm back, I can start pimping my second album! It feels nice to give back something to the music community


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 24, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Shit, I missed this place. T_T


i couldnt have said it better

thanks kage for the pimpage


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 24, 2006)

I was waiting so I could move on in the Undefinables


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again for Sigh, Cata, it's moving up to becoming one of my favourite albums ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2006)

Jos, you thief!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 24, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Hey Jos, is that Jack Johnson in your sig?


No idea who it is. It's just a random art photo I stole from DA.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 24, 2006)

Good artists copy, great artists steal.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2006)

And only fools create?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 24, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> And only fools create?


No, my point was that trying to create something "new" or be groundbreaking is a good way to limit your own art and yourself. I have no hesitation to use any tools necessary to express myself - that is my art.

At least until they sue my ass.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 24, 2006)

I feel bad. I'm gonna break someone's heart.


I feel bad for not actually caring all that much.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2006)

I got Oasis' 'The Masterplan', anyone want it?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2006)

Jef, you gots the 2k post in this thread. 

Edit: The fuck? Forums still screwy?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 24, 2006)

i do i do


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2006)

Incase the feds bust your nut?


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 24, 2006)

Greetings, fellow space travellers.... I bring tidings from ... my computer. How are you?

I cannot believe how many times I checked to see if NF was up in the last few days. Yeesh.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 25, 2006)

^ haha I freaked out at first...then I became patient and now they're back in full force!


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 25, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Incase the feds bust your nut?


Pretty much.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 25, 2006)

being bi-polar sucks.

This public broadcast brought to you from Catatoniks depressed side.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, night all. I've got to rest up for the New Jersey Open tommorow. I'm so psyched.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't even know what bi-polar is. 

Ignorance is bliss 2k.


----------



## cloin (Feb 25, 2006)

Bi-polar means uber fun.


----------



## cloin (Feb 25, 2006)

No really, being bi-polar means that you're just an absolute joy to be around.  Surround yourself with as many bi-polar friends as you can, ASAP!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 25, 2006)

Liar.

My guess is menopause


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 25, 2006)

bi-polar people are cArAzY.... literally... there is a bi-polar boy in my school.. he threw a chair at me so i chased him with a yard stick... and the next day he told me i was beautiful and asked me to be his girlfriend... almost pissed myself laughing...


----------



## cloin (Feb 25, 2006)

Dysphoria_Chi said:
			
		

> bthere is a bi-polar boy in my school.. he threw a chair at me so i chased him with a yard stick... and the next day he told me i was beautiful and asked me to be his girlfriend



That's just love baby, love.  Love him back.  Bi-polar people are just more fun than normal people.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't think im gunna aim for a guy who wants to bang one day and the next throw heavy objects at me... I dunno... just a personal preference 

EDIT: haha... i kinda messed that up, but i fixed it...
Edit#2" Ha... drugs are bad... lets try this again!


----------



## cloin (Feb 25, 2006)

He's just a confused young man.  Give him a chance.  If he hurls heavy office furniture at you, it just means that he cares.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh gee... Maybe I will try for a guy who doesn't give a rats ass then, eh?  I'm all for "tough love", but not that kinda tough...


----------



## cloin (Feb 25, 2006)

Personally, I'd swoon if a girl wanted to crack my skull open with a stapler.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 25, 2006)

Lol, Stapler isn't heavy office furniture, its a light weight desk ornament, now that... I'm all for... even a nice heavy paperweight... but wooden chairs, tables, and hardware... hmmm... no..


----------



## cloin (Feb 25, 2006)

Are you sure?  What's a fractured rib or punctured lung when love is in question?


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 25, 2006)

Lol, That logic is so hard to arue with... If it were to come down to having a great love and a huge hospital bill, or great sex and no love (or hospital bill)... oh gee... I just can't imagine which i would choose... not to say the psycho who loves me so much they throw heavy office furniture at me wouldn't be great in bed...


----------



## cloin (Feb 25, 2006)

If a guy can hurl office furniture with ease, then he can definitely tear fabrics in space time which equals wonderful bed encounters.


----------



## hokageryu (Feb 26, 2006)

well chi im a bit violent ^__~ getting any ideas


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Lol, oh my god! That makes me wanna go have sex with the creepy bi-polar boy who smells like salami right now! i want my shirt, bra, pants, and undies ripped savagely from my body! Dang... Now I know what Im missing out on... But, there are those guys who can throw the heavy office furniture, but wouldn't at a lady! hmm... bet there fun and loving in bed...

Jan, we have already discussed your new fangs and you going straight for my neck and not my lips or my tits... ^_^ And oh yes... Plenty of Ideas! Oh my I found the perfect AV! Made me think of you!


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Err, that's my cue to leave yeah?  I'm going to go tear space time and travel to the K-hole and hope that all existence isn't unmade.

But yes, pursue the bi-polar boy.  Chase him on horseback if you must.  Stallion.  Yeah.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Lol, as apealling as that sounds, Im gunna pass on the smelly Bi polar boy... hmm... I want a reall man. ^_^


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

A real man?  It gets no realer than bi-polar disorder.  The salami smell?  That's the world's most powerful pheromone.  It's like Axe body spray but like a bugillion times more potent.  It kills small animals.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Colin... you slay me. ^_~ Im gunna go for sommin a little more pleasing to the senses and kind of excites the body... I.E. Velocity for Men, Curve for Men, and/or Adidas for men... I think The salami goodness... -cough cough- Would soon become overpowering and wreak havoc on my delicate female body.


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

You'd be lucky if the salami scent didn't crush your bones with the strength of like nine sumo wrestlers.  Regardless, love is love.  Plug your nose and you're golden.

God I hope these posts get deleted.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Deleted? Oh no! Your logic and reasoning must be around for other loveless women like me who get hit on by the "special" people! Not only does the bi-polar salami boy love me, I am stalked by a 52 yr old "special" man from goodwill when I had to do my comunity service there... Ah... what joy... what bliss...


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Okay, this would be a good time to start practicing polygamy.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

LOL! I think I'll refrain! T0o many drooling, smelly husbands... just wouldn't be the love life Im looking for!


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't be a fool, those two are too good to throw away.  Real keepers they are.

Why aren't I on Loveline?


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> You'd be lucky if the salami scent didn't crush your bones with the strength of like nine sumo wrestlers.  Regardless, love is love.  Plug your nose and you're golden.




For that very reason. ^^ Your advice... could make someone cry. =]


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Actually, fuck Loveline.  I'm too tenacious and handsome for that show.  I'll have my own Rupaul type show (minus the cross-dressing) where I will educate the lonely masses and salvage the love lives of all manner of sociopaths.  I'll also interview C-list celebrities and flirt with gutter whores in street interviews.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Now that is a show I would watch... It would be a top competitor for Jerry Springer and Date My Mom... droolage...


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Date My Mom would cower before Colin's Half Hour Sex-Chat Extravaganza.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

OOH! What an enticing name!  So... when can I hope for this show to air... I need all the love advice for sociopaths that I can get... I mean... i attract real winners.... <.< but I just can't seem to want them! XD


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

I may also call it the Lower Your Standards Show.  It should begin airing in April.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

LOl, what a phenomenal name! I can tell you it will be popular with 13-15 year old girls. =] Probably even get a few awards!


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

As long as it gets me desperate women who've given up the will to live, I'll be happy.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

LOL, so you are a crappy Advice giver as well as a pervy "dirty old man" haha...


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

No, I'm a goddamn time traveling lady-killer.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Oooh! Even better! gawd thats hawt.... Makes me want to stick pins through my eyelids hawt...


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Who could argue with that?


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

I used your logic to get that one... pretty good, huh? I mean, hence the quopte in my sig... although 



			
				the colin said:
			
		

> No, I'm a goddamn time traveling lady-killer.



might have to be added to my sig...


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been quoted in a few signatures lately.  It flatters me.  Then it reminds me of how bad ass I am.  Then it reminds me that this is the internet, and then I am sad.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Lol, You definatly should have your own TV show... Talk with the gutter whores about your bad-ass internet advice and how you were quoted by a few people on an anime forum... they'll be raping you on the show... ^_~


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Again, I can't disagree with you.  However, giving me my own show would be like arming me with nuclear missles.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

What a thought... a Time Traveling Lady-killer with nuclear weapons... omg... again... gawd that is hawt... Thats like, Back to the Future meets Jack the Ripper and Team America... Wow... rape me hawt...


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm actually at a loss for words on that one.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

=O Omg! I think I might just go into anapholactic shock!


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Fuck, I killed a girl!


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

(thats what you are right?  a Lady-killer?) Mad props!


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

It comes full circle, no?


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Oooh. You are good.... Definatly star quality! Why stop at JUST a TV show... Get a whole damn network and make movies... sell books... sell merch... you pwn....


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd rather just have my own planet.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow! Better yet... You are just Pure genius! ... again... gawd that is hawt... In some ways I envy all those gutter whores who you will interview and get raped by... Lucky Devils... slit your wrists hawt...


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm no rapist.  I sweat charisma and piss charm, so all women will give themselves up willfully or suffer violent epileptic seizures.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

I meant they were gunna rape you... And my god! You do have charm! Either its sex or epilepsy! DAMN! ... Kinda wanna rape you myself! Thats kinda like getting back to the "bashing your skull with a stapler"...


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Staplers and stapler removers used to be sex toys.  Before they became office supplies, they were called 'clit ruiners'.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Ah! Now that image just made me want to get a chastity belt... Like I said, I'm all for "tough"... but owch... Not not tough that makes you pass out and have a stapled and punctured croch... damn...


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah well, I'm more into the hole-punch myself, pun totally intended.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

My god... Just the visual of that makes me want to get fucked and... hole punched... damn... would you consider that an alternate route to a clit piercing?


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

It's more like something out of a David Cronenberg film.  

This thread proves once and for all that I am a stud without evening trying.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

I thought we had already agreed on all the stud stuff, with the gutter whores raping you, and everyone being willing or getting epilepsy and then seizing? I  mean geez... Makes me want to whip a nice big office chair at you and get to it!


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

One time, I asked this girl out and she said no.  Then her head exploded and I walked home.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Damn... You have mad skillz... I shudder to think how I would react should I ever meet you... I don't know what would come first! The raping, the hurling of heavy office furniture (or small desk ornaments), or the anapholactic shock... pwnage...


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

There's really no way to know.  I could either proposition you, in which case your body would likely implode upon itself due to the very cosmic nature of my presence, or I could reject you, in which case you would likely find yourself being sucked into an alternate dimension and devoured by walrus particles on some crazy third axis of parallel existence.  Stephen Hawking wrote about this after I crippled him.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

You slay me! You can through this stellar space and time actually make me have to pee. I quite agree though. The sheer intensity and magnitude of your aura would make me implode... or throw me into a crippling state of paranoia.


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> How the funk did my bi-polar syndrome turn into colin being a sex machine?
> 
> I mean
> 
> Wow.



Bi-polar disorder + lonely ladies + colin - other people = Sex God

The math is there.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 26, 2006)

How the funk did my bi-polar syndrome turn into colin being a sex machine?

I mean

Wow.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Why! Haven't you noticed his incredible karma?


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, it's like John Holmes enormous.


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

This is, by far, the sexiest I've ever been.  The words I have spoken tonight are like hot magma dripping from my teet.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 26, 2006)

actually I am well aware of colins sex appeal

I just didn't know that my own mental derangements could enhance it.

Go figgure


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 26, 2006)

The words you have spoken are like a chloric acid enema of jpy my friend.

And if I was more sober I'd add to this explosion of sexual mastication.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh god! With all of these visuals and metaphoric phrases, tonights sleep will be... pleasent... good night men! I bid you a fine farewell! And... hot magma... oh yes... It is like pouring alcohol on a freshly amputated limb, while being eaten alive by a starving wolf.


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Take care and welcome to the boards.  I hope you've enjoyed your stay.  And yes, we're always this weird.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 26, 2006)

actually
this is pretty mild.

That said, I would like to add my personal distaste for ICP to this thread.

In fact, if I ever have the opportunity, I will skin those guys alive, fuck their epidermless asses brutally and sell the corpses to Slipknot. (Mind you Slipknot fucking blow chunks of homeless guys ass as well).

>.>

On that note, this drunken old man is going to try and find the gentle embrace of Morpheus.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Yo, I see we have some fresh meat.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, it's been a while all. Good to see you!


----------



## Neenah (Feb 26, 2006)

After I read all the posts between Chi and Colin. Laughed alot till I nearly banged my head on the computer screen. >_<
Stalked this thread for a long time, and I learned alot of new things. *bi-polar lol*
So hi, this is my first time on this thread. *blushes*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

Lookin' back, on the track, for a little green bag....


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Gaaaaaah

*procrastinates more*


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Procrastinate on what, pre-school Art Academy asignment?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Uhm no.

Insurance papers that are due tomoz. Other important papers that are also due tomoz. At least 5 bills that have been due for longer than I can remember...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

...you're really fucking stupid.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Not really. Just...not too bothered by deadlines.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm going to mock you oh so much if the government comes down on your ass.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Gah.

Maho > government


I have all the time in the world and so should they ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

They like money, more than potatomoto does, you're screwed. 8D


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

No I'm not ;p 

Apparently I'm one of the few who usually gets away with handing in things late. 8D  So go dieinafire or bother Erika. Kthnxbye


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

I shall do neither.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 26, 2006)

"Need a memory not a graying day"

I need that too!


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2006)

SIGUR ROS WAS AWESOME











ORRI GAVE ME HI BROKEN DRUMSTICK


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Those pictars are mighty small, Moemoechan.


----------



## less (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome to the club moeman!


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Yo, I see we have some fresh meat.



Hooray? I am that fresh meat? Can I be fresh Lamb Chops? Or Fresh Ground Beef? what a thought, eh? ^_^


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Was thinking more along the lines of sirlion, but you should know best.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Oooh... Sirloin... Even better... Or how about a nice T-bone...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

More of a pork and chicken man myself, but hey, that's just me.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

It's best to stay away from that Cinder person. His stupidity is contagious.


On a sidenote: Bad Naruto fanfiction burned my eyes. The metal image of Oro's tongue mixing up entrance ways was too much. Then again, that duckass haired ice princess had an aweful lack of shapes to go on with front and back deciding.

On another related sidenote: As revenge I'm gonna inflict bad pokemon rape fics upon the fancommunity. 

Anyone gonna send me Pink Floyd or something? : D


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Atleast I'm not allowing myself to get raped over by the government.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Atleast I'm not allowing myself to get raped over by the government.



Well that makes at least one thing that doesn't get to bareback you


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

The whole government? That's a lot of people, including the civil servants. That would hurt A LOT.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Not as wide as yours my friend


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Maho has some wide holes.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh love on the forum. I get to counter your insults before you even make them xD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Lawl. XD

I get barebacked by Moe on a regular basis, which is why I'm so wide. <3


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

True most likely. Although you conviently left out that barebacking you is something done by at least half the forum.

But granted, moe's monsta cock is at fault too


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, especially the females like barebacking me.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Your nuts are bigger from I've heard from the ukes around here ;p


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2006)

you are all nuts XD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Though I must say, Maho, your mellons take the crown.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

My mellons bring all the boys to the yard... so I can kick them in the guts and crush their puny little souls =D


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't you want to get laid Maho? That seems like 'playing hard to get' is being taken too far.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

I thought people actually lived on them?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah...but I've taken to a strict immigration policy on my tits. I mean..don't want it to get too crowdy there. Else I'd have to lower the rent. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Maho is asexual.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

ACtually, you could decrease the immigration by RAISING rent. Besides, it's about three hundred square miles of land on those.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

People can always move over to your ass. I heard the rent's dirt cheap, but you pay in other ways.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm just too-sexual xP  Besides...I just wanna get laid. None of that bullshit "you're awesome..I wanna date you! I'll wait for you". that's fine sweety, but you'll have nothing to wait for cause besides having a cock, nothing is all too interesting about you =D


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Then just tell them that, no one gets laid more than sluts.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Bullshit. You're a slut and you know it Daves ;p


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

Can guys be sluts?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

No, guys are just players.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow. @ 2 post skip.

Nf wins the thread >.>


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

I want to be a player.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

No, I'm a lady on the street and a freak in the bed... and where else I happen to have sex. There's a definate difference.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

=/  You're just a rookie at playing Yoshi. Basically you suck. A lot. 


Now Cata on the other hand is the master. He's such a player that just lifting his left pinky will have him crowded with girls ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

...Cata likes girls?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

~_^


Surprise.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

So that's why he doesn't like you.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

*grin*

Daves is jealous?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

I may suck at being a player because I have no experience. I'm a virgin.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, no, he pleased me last night, so I'm sattisfied.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Well, no, he pleased me last night, so I'm sattisfied.



Hehe... too bad that's impossible   Only bluff when you know your facts luv.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

guys can't be sluts, but they can be whores.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Only male whores. And he pleased me with music, Laura-dear, get your facts right.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

I have my facts right. You're just a deceiver. And besides....he gives music to everyone. Even people he doesn't like. ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

I didn't say he pleased me alone, I stated that he pleased me.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

Was it an orgy?


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

An off note... Orgy= great band.... ^_^


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Maho and me are more into gangbangs.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

So I just got back from the New Jersey Open. I went 1-1. Not too shabby for my first tournament. I also got two albums at the Princeton Record Exchange for cheap. Cherry Poppin' Daddies- Zoot Suit Riot and Miles Davis- Bitches Brew. I'll upload either of them later if you guys want.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2006)

Tournament, Go? And Miles Davis, por favor.


----------



## Slug (Feb 26, 2006)

orgy is an awesome band. how is their new album "punk static paranoia?" im halfway tempted to get it, but not if its a horrid release.

fyi. im in love with the streets all over again. if anyone has any other albums than "original pirate material, i would trade a leg for them.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

I have their second album. I'll up it tomoz or tuesday since I'll be busy tomoz with things I should have done today ^^;;


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I have their second album. I'll up it tomoz or tuesday since I'll be busy tomoz with things I should have done today ^^;;


The gov bear backing you... =]


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Dysphoria_Chi said:
			
		

> The gov bear backing you... =]



Not yet. I know my own lack of being impressed by deadlines so I build in barriers. I tell myself it has to be in tomoz, although it's actually the 30th. So by saying it's tomoz I build in a buffer ;p 

Although half of it should indeed by in by tomoz xD  And having the govn barebake you is nothing compared to getting social services after you ;p


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

Right, right. Importing Bitches Brew right now, it might take a while. It's a 2-disc LP with a bonus track.


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Jesus you guys post fast.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, yes we do.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Its all the worm holes created by your time traveling that allows us such speedy responces... <.<


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

Secret government-speed internet connections.

Er, nothing....

We are at war with Eastasia! WE HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AT WAR WITH EASTASIA!


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

It's as if your posts travel with the speed of the netherworld.  Just what are you hiding?


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

>.> Wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

I can find out.  Oh I can.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

Gimmp Jow said:
			
		

> It's as if your posts travel with the speed of the netherworld.  Just what are you hiding?


Secret government-speed internet connections.

Er, nothing. You didn't hear that.



We are at war with Eastasia! WE HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AT WAR WITH EASTASIA!


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Go Go Reverse Posting Gadget!

xP


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Gimmp Jow said:
			
		

> I can find out.  Oh I can.


O_O You wouldn't dare try to use your Time traveling lady-killing siezure causing skills on me... would you? I might have to go crazy with my stapler...


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Cause you ate the red pil Colin =D


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

See? 

*i wonder if this one shows up where it's supposed to*

Edit: apparently not.


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

How in Thor's name are these posts getting so fucking out of order?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

HA!

I have magical powers =D  Blue pill ftw.


*wonder where this one ends up*


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

AAAAARGH! THE GOGGLES! THEY DO NOTHING!


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Did you? at least your posts show up where they are supposed to. Mine show up 2 posts before I actually made them.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

i know what you do Colin
and i know how to stop it
space and time fucks with the forum when you post in the same minute as your previous poster 
no need for a time machine anymore


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

I have gangfucked the space time continuum!


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Off I go =D


*wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

It is funny. and a good reason to spam.

1 second
2 seconds
3 seconds
4 seconds

post?


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

This is ridiculous. It's not even funny.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Partypoopers.

Be more tolerant =D  Love and understanding and all that stuff.

*is not high. She swearsssssss she's not*


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Gimmp Jow said:
			
		

> I have gangfucked the space time continuum!



Wouldn't you have to be really, really, really, well "equipped" to manage that... Or you could have an Army of Colin clones... What a thought... Mind boggling... Almost siezure enducing


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

No, it's rather irritating in fact.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> The space-time continum is indeed fucked. My iTunes keeps playing even after I closed it.



annoying isn't it? Mine does it all the time. It's like impossible to close it down, cause it just keeps going.

Oh and I was leaving


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

The space-time continum is indeed fucked. My iTunes keeps playing even after I closed it.


----------



## less (Feb 26, 2006)

123 testing the time-warp.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> 123 testing the time-warp.



doesn't work for you xP


----------



## less (Feb 26, 2006)

My time travel is weak.

EDIT: No, wait, it worked! Kewl!


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> *is not high. She swearsssssss she's not*



Love and understanding is meaningless now.  This is open war against science and metaphysics.  Abandon all hope except in the event that I *am* your hope, in which case hope should not be abandoned under any circumstances.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

*abandons hope*

I'm enjoying myself. Imagine reversed scatporn =D  Oh joys.


----------



## less (Feb 26, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Imagine reversed scatporn =D  Oh joys.


Ok, I'm imagining it. Now what?


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

It only happens after someone else posts.


----------



## less (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok, this time-warp shit is getting old fast.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 26, 2006)

Gimmp Jow said:
			
		

> You don't want to imagine that.



Too late x_X


Off to write scatporn fanfics. See ya later fellow time warp trekkies ;p


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying myself. Imagine reversed scatporn =D  Oh joys.



You don't want to imagine that.


----------



## less (Feb 26, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> This thread is starting a vortex that cannot be stopped... Is this why they cut convo threads off after 100 pages?


I never even thought to ask that question. :amazed


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

This thread is starting a vortex that cannot be stopped... Is this why they cut convo threads off after 100 pages?


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Ok, this time-warp shit is getting old fast.



I fear what I have unleashed on this world.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

SO Apart from this vortex of time space warpage, I have discovered how much I hate doing dishes... Do you think I could prove scientifically why If someone else does them it would be better for the economy?


----------



## less (Feb 26, 2006)

Dysphoria_Chi said:
			
		

> SO Apart from this vortex of time space warpage, I have discovered how much I hate doing dishes... Do you think I could prove scientifically why If someone else does them it would be better for the economy?


No, but you could prove that getting a dishwasher would create jobs and increase the GNP.


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Dysphoria_Chi said:
			
		

> Do you think I could prove scientifically why If someone else does them it would be better for the economy?



I'm a sex machine, not a magician.  And with that, I give up for the day.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Colin, I _know_ you are a sex machine, this being the result of several pages of bi-polar, sex shows, and staplers. 

Hmm... A dishwasher... Except to the fact that, That is what they call me.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 26, 2006)

There's only one smod who knows about this thread. And he's corrupt. So this thread is saved from recycling.

I assume less is going to rat us out.


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

We must retreat to the underground!


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, but it seems like the time warp has stopped...

Are we in the clear?


----------



## less (Feb 26, 2006)

> Hmm... A dishwasher... Except to the fact that, That is what they call me.


I meant like a machine. Let me guess, "Machine" is what they call you?



> I assume less is going to rat us out.


I rat out one PM spammer and all of a sudden I'm Vidkun McJudas.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

... When I say dishwasher, I mean I say "we should get a dishwasher", they say, "we have one, You." 

better?


----------



## less (Feb 26, 2006)

Didn't mean to come off like a tit. "They" sure sound like bastards.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

"they" most definatly are... stingy, calous, and over-bearing... total bastards...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 26, 2006)

=O are we even talking about music in here? Ach well lol


----------



## less (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, sometimes someone mentions some music related news and such, but most of the real discussion takes place in the various pimp threads.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 26, 2006)

o.0 sex machines... wtf lol

-_- i need some pimpage actually. Im really bored


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Occaisionaly... ^_^ And space time warpage and sex machines... which can all be turned into music...


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Colin = sex machine


AH! the space rift has been ripped open again!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 26, 2006)

=O I WANNA KNOW ABOUT DRUNKEN RAVINGS!!!

Plz, do tellz0rz lol


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

Just don't mention my name, sex, machines, time, space, warps, office supplies and furniture, or any other words related to my drunken ravings last night and we should be fine.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha... go back and read pages I believe 101-104 ish... give or take... God... Bi-polar, salmai stench, staplers, hole-punchers, time travel, heavy office furniture, gutter whores, getting raped(by the gutter whores), TV shows... the list goes on... It twas an interesting night...


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 26, 2006)

Maybe we should create another thread.

But I'm seriously pissed, since my UL of Bitches Brew got broken in the middle, now I have to start over.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 26, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> ...Cata likes girls?



Cata likes holes.

He's tri-sexual.

plant, animal and mineral.


----------



## cloin (Feb 26, 2006)

He's right.  As long as there are holes or indentions of any kind, it's 'doable'.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 26, 2006)

a little mayonnaise makes EVERYTHING smoother.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

Meh, For us who already come equipped with just holes, other things with a hole to bang... doesn't really excite (unless ofcourse you swing that way...) I'm all for a big hard one... and a lil whisper... or yell... of "lets fuck..." god... i need to get laid... (JAN! come visit me!)


----------



## hokageryu (Feb 27, 2006)

gah! yes my dear il be there ASAP ^_~


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

... Dammit... Jan... You can't tempt me like that... You don't have an effin License... KEY item in this kinda scenario...


----------



## cloin (Feb 27, 2006)

You need a license to fuck now?


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah.

i instituted that requirement to prevent dumb people from fucking.


----------



## cloin (Feb 27, 2006)

Then I guess I've been [HALFORD]Breakin' the Law Breakin' the Law[/HALFORD].


----------



## hokageryu (Feb 27, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahah wow now that sucks


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

you always were a rebel colin.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm gunna start having a full body dry heave... A license to drive? -music note- I can't drive FIFTY FIVE!-music note-


----------



## hokageryu (Feb 27, 2006)

lol but cata sense you know im not stupid can you make an exception you know im a loyal ED!ot


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

nope
no exceptions

get yer licence booouy


----------



## cloin (Feb 27, 2006)

That'll put quite the damper on your seedy, pre-marital relations.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

AH! May you all be eaten alive by mutant kittens! He doesn't have his god damn drivers license... I think I am developing a twitch... Jan... I might take back that promise of rape...


----------



## hokageryu (Feb 27, 2006)

ahhh! just what i needed damn ive been a good ED!ot why is this happening ive been loyal to the laws and ive been expanding my mind.


----------



## cloin (Feb 27, 2006)

Clearly you are damned.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

*ED!* can't help you now mister... You're done for... mwahahaha


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

well not damned per say.

more not yet blessed.

Once your grammar and punctuation increase young man, your blessings will grow.


----------



## cloin (Feb 27, 2006)

Still, tis a cursed, ill-fated love we have witnessed here.  The tragedy washes even *my *black heart in the somber rays of lament.


----------



## hokageryu (Feb 27, 2006)

erm well i guess im in deep shit...


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

Wounded and bleeding is colin black heart, pulsing with regret and pain for Hokageryus loss, colin weeps alone in the shower.

Alone.

So alone...except for those who wouldst dare the black depths of his Deadjournal.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

Like the gutter whores who wish to rape him... ^_^


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

gutterwhores and crack heads. Colin creates lust in all.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

I concur... Lust or epilepsy...


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

lust, epilepsy

much the same thing

both involve spasms and drool.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha... Never thought about it that way... True... what a thought


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

and an epileptic lover has a built in vibrate mode

just add flashy lights.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn... I need to get me an epileptic man... grrrr... That would be fun, just turn on the strobe light and go!


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2006)

Why is it that Charles mingus is not a house hold jazz figure like 'trane and Miles? If anything, he's the most brilliant jazz musician to grace this land and I dare say he's better than both combined. He has constantly created delightfully obscure and unique compostions decades before Miles ever pondered up In A Silent way or Zappa started freaking it out with the Mothers Of Invention. Im currently listening to _Oh Yeah_ for the millionth time and yet my mind is still blown away by every moment of it. He's talent as a band leader was unquestionable, who else could manage to stick two of the mightest jazz saxophonists (Rahsaan Roland  Kirk and Booker Ervin in one recording) and still manage to maintain a cohesive sound? 

Point is, if you see a Mingus record, grab it. It's well worth every penny you've paid for it. and then some.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 27, 2006)

x_x

Okay, writing rp character apps at 3 am is a nono. I had to get it in before 12 noon, but my damned body refused to wake up before 5 past 12. 

and I conviently managed to postphone my deadline to march 9th xD


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

I have no Charles Mingus.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2006)

..the fuck? I leave for... -checks time- eighteen and a half hours, and you lot are seven pages further?

You know what? Fuck you. <3


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 27, 2006)

yup Fuck you to Dave 
XDD

where have you been Dave?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2006)

Bed? I had school today.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

How can you not expect 7 pages more in 18 1/2 hours?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh well, either read it or don't. Or whine to a mod to get all of it deleted. Or go back to bed.

Cinder (Dave?), are you a Brit?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2006)

Because it usually goes three pages every day?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Cinder, are you a Brit?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

"Stuff the brit-categorisation confusion, I'll just conclude your accent is pirate".

From this I thought you were British.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2006)

No, fortunately I'm Dutch, why do you ask.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Post time travel!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2006)

xD Nah, I just talk with a somewhat Brittish accent when speaking English, so I was getting Mel to tell me what kind of accent it was. But, I tossed in a "yarrrr" on mic, for the hell of it, and that's what the result was.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

I have no idea what you are talking about Maho.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 27, 2006)

Someone shoot me. I'm listening to BoA and happily singing along to "Amazing Kiss". Stupid Jisatsu Circle movie rubbing off on me >.<


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, I predicted her talking. How great am I!?


----------



## Voynich (Feb 27, 2006)

xP

I watched a movie about fullfy jpop sending subliminal messages to people's brains making them kill themselves. Which means half the movie was 12 year old jpop girls singing a song called "Mail me" which is awefully catchy and doesn't even need subliminal messages to make me kill myself...anyhoo, I'm jpopping along with very bad songs.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right, here I am stuck in the middle with you.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 27, 2006)

You make that sound like a bad thing D:


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm just wondering why they're watching.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 27, 2006)

Who? D:


*checks behind door*

I've kicked out Oogyboogy ages ago. Damned twat refused to pay rent for taking up space under my bed >


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2006)

Either that or he was just scared of coming out. Understandable, if it's under your bed.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

*"I think we're alone now 
There doesn't seem to be anyone around 
I think we're alone now 
The beating of our hearts is the only sound." *


----------



## Voynich (Feb 27, 2006)

If that was supposed to be an insult, it's missed it's target : D


----------



## less (Feb 27, 2006)

More Roskilde roster updates!

Sigur Ros, Roger Waters playing "The Dark Side of The Moon", Coldcut and The Streets, amongst others.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 27, 2006)

Less 

I can't go to roskilde  I'm going to Norwegian Wood though, to see deftones and korn. I want to see muse, tool and gogol bordello at quart though. 

AHRrg


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2006)

die you two ._.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Got any Mingus moe? I yearn


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2006)

Im in the process of uploading another jazz record atm and it's taking forever. But dont worry, You'll get some Mingus very soon =]


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Sweet, thanks moe. I'm really enjoying this jazz.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

Jazz is the mutha funkin shiznit.

No seriously, Jazz is simply awesome...when done right..when done wrong it's merely pretentious shit.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Like Jamie Cullum?


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

Hahahahahahahha

Oh, moe, check your email, there's a gift for you in there


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 27, 2006)

Santana <3<3


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

SO... registering for the ACT official sucks the big one... eh  -.-'


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

I have no idea what you just said little girl.

But it touched me.


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

^_^ I am glad my hate for registering for a state test (for college apps) could make your little heart go pitter-pat pitter-pat! Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy...


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't think my little heart has ever done that.

I said you touched me..I didn't say how.

Being touched by a middle aged fat pervert is wrong, while being touched by a hot bi-sexual nympho with a thing for geeks isn't...but both are still being touched.


----------



## cloin (Feb 27, 2006)

Woah, WHO'S A BISEXUAL NYMPHO!?


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

Hmmm... That was just... wow... so deep... What form of touched would say it was then? My little girls mind is reeling with all the pervy possibilities... I must know.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

Let's just say I didn't get butterflies in my stomache...

>.>

but I may need therapy.

And colin, YOU are the bi-sexual nympho.


----------



## cloin (Feb 27, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> And colin, YOU are the bi-sexual nympho.



Well that's diappointing.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

I know

But you're just going to have to live with it.


----------



## Ephemeral (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone here play the harmonica?


----------



## Ephemeral (Feb 27, 2006)

It is, also fun to just pick up and start playing while you got time to kill.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 27, 2006)

Not I.

Though I think it's a fucking killer instrument.


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Feb 27, 2006)

Harmonica, I tried it... it's too complicated...


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 28, 2006)

Pulmonary Archery said:
			
		

> Anyone here play the harmonica?



Yeah! I love it. I have a holder that I wear around my neck so I can play and ue it.

My fav. key is usually C.


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2006)

^ That made me spin my Dylan's _Love & Theft_


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 28, 2006)

this man is god if your talking about Harmonica
Toots Thielemans


----------



## Ephemeral (Feb 28, 2006)

RyanfromtheShire said:
			
		

> Yeah! I love it. I have a holder that I wear around my neck so I can play and ue it.
> 
> My fav. key is usually C.



Same here, I just haven't got use to it yet.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 28, 2006)

Pulmonary Archery

Now thats a good song by Alexisonfire - random comment...i know


----------



## jkingler (Feb 28, 2006)

Alexisonfire? Never heard of it/him/her/them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Just so you guys know, I'm pimping:

*Must I Paint You A Picture?; The Essential Billy Bragg: Disc One - Billy Bragg*

Tell me if you want it.

It may take a while to upload it though.

But believe me, its worth the wait.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 28, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Alexisonfire? Never heard of it/him/her/them.



;] u should check them out. Want me to do some pimpage and upload it for you?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Btw, how do I upload folders? So I don't have to upload every song.. >>


----------



## jkingler (Feb 28, 2006)

@Your-name-this-week, X: Yes, please. Pimpage is good.

@Alexisonfire's spokeperson: Yes, please. Pimpage is good. 



EDIT: 

Just right-click the folder, go to Add to Archive, then name it as you wish, save it where you like, and UL it that way. An archive is only one file, so it is easy enough.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Danke.

Billy Bragg is a folk singer.

Incredible.


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah, I can't wait for tonight. Jesus Christ Superstar rehearsal from 6 to midnight! Oh yeah!


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 28, 2006)

Six hours of Jesus Christ Superstar? 

Oooooh MAN.


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2006)

Check these guys out, they're my current Baton Rouge indie crush:


----------



## Voynich (Mar 1, 2006)

Ohhoho

War ahead. I just got mail from the Child support instance thingy. My daddy owes me close to 2000 euros xDDDD  He has 41 days to cough it up.

*grin*


----------



## less (Mar 1, 2006)

Bureaucracy wins!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 1, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Bureaucracy wins!



*grin*

Greatest thing. Friday is my grandad's bday. The whole family will be there to initiate WW3.


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> The whole family will be there to initiate WW3.



I must be out of my mind, but I actually miss that!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 1, 2006)

Very much. I'm tired on the last 3 years of stabs under the belt. Outright flaming is so much more fun.

My nan (my dad's mom) gave me the letter opened and she was all "it was open when it got here". Ya right, official organizations always send their letters out unsealed. So she's pissed now that I dare send them after my dad's money. ( which he claims he doesn't have, but hey 100 dollar new shoes outta nowhere? either he robbed bill gates or he has some money hiding somewhere)

So now he has to cough up 3 years of unpaid child support ;D


----------



## Voynich (Mar 1, 2006)

Hm. Saving up I think. College ahead. 

That is IF he pays it. If he can prove he doesn't have money he's off the hook...and with my dad being an accountant..it's all too likely he manages to slip through the maze =/


----------



## less (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd go to Denmark and get drunk


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2006)

This is a healthy reminder that one should never get on Maho's bad side 

What do you plan on blowing the money on? Im sure you have a list already made XD


----------



## Voynich (Mar 1, 2006)

Going to Denmark is indeed another option xD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 1, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> @Your-name-this-week, X: Yes, please. Pimpage is good.
> 
> @Alexisonfire's spokeperson: Yes, please. Pimpage is good.
> 
> ...



Roflmao XD Check your PM box.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 1, 2006)

Where's Cinder? This place needs his smartass wit.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 1, 2006)

School..is boring


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 1, 2006)

Unless you attend ninja/samurai school.


----------



## less (Mar 1, 2006)

Ah, man. I got cut off from the coerce listening thread


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 2, 2006)

Damn, just damn. I found out that a girl I knew for one week last summer has (had) a crush on me for that whole intervening time. She just talked to me today over AIM (dumb, I know, but we don't have any other ways of communicating) and told me. Except I feel like I screwed up because... she stopped responding and has the ambigious, yet ominous "I am away from my computer right now" away message up. Fuck.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2006)

Don't worry mate, I doubt you he capability to say anything that could upset anyone. She might have simply rushed out on a chore or such. It's all good.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2006)

At least you know a girl likes you. Stay positive, find some romantic way to make it up to her maybe.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 2, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Don't worry mate, I doubt you he capability to say anything that could upset anyone. She might have simply rushed out on a chore or such. It's all good.


I hope you're right about that chore bit. The good news is that she didn't block me.

But I do posess the capability to upset people, I certainly upset Shishou. (the bigot revenged-repped me in a debate about homosexuality)


----------



## Voynich (Mar 2, 2006)

I feel weird xD

I love listening to the songs my ex bf sent me eventhough most songs aren't even that good...


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 2, 2006)

you are weird



And he's a dipshit.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> But I do posess the capability to upset people, I certainly upset Shishou. (the bigot revenged-repped me in a debate about homosexuality)



Meh, the fact you upset him means you were right and he was wrong


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 2, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Don't worry mate, I doubt you he capability to say anything that could upset anyone. She might have simply rushed out on a chore or such. It's all good.


yeah what moe said 
he does it to all the time  


no worries man all wil be fine


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> yeah what moe said
> he does it to all the time



Honest, my msn is piece of shite XD.

How's everyone doing today? =]


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 2, 2006)

I love taking over the Broadcasting room in my school and play anything I want =D


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2006)

^A Shawshanker, are ya? Excellent.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, I have a better outlook now than I did then. Thanks for the reassurances, guys.

In other news, I have the Bitches Brew upped finally. I'll send it out with a recording of a local funk band that I just got.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2006)

^ That makes me want to re-watch The Shawshank Redemption =]. What did you play?

EDIT:  @ old man joe


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2006)

Makes me want to put my Shawshank theme back up. 

Maybe I will. 

Btw, thanks for name-dropping Hooverphonic, Moe. Also, RP reinforced that rec. I Dled Blue Wonder Power Milk and I LOVE it. It's like my favorite parts of the GITS SAC OST were made into an album. Awesome.

Jackie Cane, though...I didn't care for that one as much.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> In other news, I have the Bitches Brew upped finally. I'll send it out with a recording of a local funk band that I just got.



Ace up. Want _The Complete Bitches Brew Recording Sessions_? 4 amazing discks clocking nearly 4 and 1/2 hours in total.



			
				jkingler! said:
			
		

> Btw, thanks for name-dropping Hooverphonic, Moe. Also, RP reinforced that rec. I Dled Blue Wonder Power Milk and I LOVE it. It's like my favorite parts of the GITS SAC OST were made into an album. Awesome.
> 
> Jackie Cane, though...I didn't care for that one as much.



Ive yet to hear JAcki Cane, but yeah, Blue Wonder Power Bilk was hella sweet.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 2, 2006)

damn my self for never finishing that movie T___T
dont shoot me guys 

everybody happy today?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2006)

^You can get Jackie Cane off of torrentspy. It is...not as much to my liking. XD


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 2, 2006)

Woohoo! Finally finished with the new demo song. Tomorrow I will proudly present the greatest production I've been involved in. 10 guitar tracks and synths... This week has been rough.  I have been working 10 hours a day every day with band stuff. Getting cd's to burn demos and administrating for upcoming shows. It's tough but this is how life should be. Unforunately, school starts on Monday so this streak won't be able to continue..


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 2, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> ^ That makes me want to re-watch The Shawshank Redemption =]. What did you play?
> 
> EDIT:  @ old man joe



Only CD I found in my bag was the Piana - Ephemeral, which S&G uploaded. So I just threw on Something is Lost and had everyone in the hallway going, WTF IS THIS. Some of my friends loved it though =D


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2006)

Whoa, you played Piana at school? That is so fucking pimp.

Respek.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah thats cool man
my friend would kill me if i played the music i liked
(fuck them and there stupid music T__T)


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2006)

What kind of music do they like? I am genuinely curious.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 2, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> yeah thats cool man
> my friend would kill me if i played the music i liked
> (fuck them and there stupid music T__T)


People must be open-minded. Maybe I'll join my school's broadcast club and make people see the light.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2006)

holy fucking mother of god

I just got the new Mono & World's End Girlfriend record I ordered a few weeks back, and it's beyond anything Ive ever heard

GSYBE + Rachel's + Deathprod + the usual style of W'sEG and Mono


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2006)

^Why don't I have it already, Moe? Does Joe Kingler have to slap a bitch?


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 2, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> People must be open-minded. Maybe I'll join my school's broadcast club and make people see the light.


great idea 

cool moe 

@Joe:


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm uploading it as we speak. _[untitled] _ is the most morbid, soul clenching song I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 2, 2006)

Enroute is the newest Undefinable album pimpage, and it's one moe has been waiting for rabidly.

Probably so he can say he has it, and loves it, and tell you exactly why.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2006)

^Well, I know I am curious now. Say when you decide to enlighten us. 

Also, question: would you say that Dead Can Dance is Undefinable? I think I would. And not because they mix genres up. I just can't think of a genre they fit under, with their later stuff.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 2, 2006)

Dead Can Dance certainly would be undefinable

Brilliant band

I need to explore them much deeper.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 2, 2006)

Sent you guys the music. Enjoy it.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2006)

I can send them to you if you get on MSN. 

Too many people from HS pester me when I get on AIM.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 2, 2006)

do you have any idea how long it would take to transfer them via MSN?

o.O


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2006)

What's HS?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

My new and fancy MF Doom album collection on my HD:
MF Doom:
Deadbent
Doomilation
Enter the 36 Chambers of Doom
Guest Shots Vol 1
I hear Voices
Live From Planet X
Metal Samples
Mm..Food
Mmm..Leftovers
Mm..More Food
Operation Doomsday
Since Last Week
Sofa King
Special Herbs 1-8
Super Miscellany
Yee Haw

Dangerdoom:
The Mouse and the Mask

Viktor Vaughn:
Vaudeville Villain
Venomous Villain

Madvillain:
Madvillain
Koushik Remixes
Four Tet Remixes
Instrumentals

King Geedorah:
Escape From Monster Island
Anti-matter
Take Me to Your Planet

Mf Doom &:
Ghostface - Operation Ironman
Nas - Nastradoomus
Zhieru - Laid Out Demo
Rza - Biochemical Equation (single track)

Mixed by DJ Foodstamp - The Best of MF Doom


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

and Ysi hates me when it comes to upload. My 4 uploads crashed, and it was probably at the sole end of it


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2006)

I will go to hell for this, but:

Rahsaan Roland Kirk > John Coltrane.

_Bright Moments_ & _The Inflatable Tear _ are :amazed. The man's talent was so severly looked down on that it's actually painful.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

U won't go to hell, UtahCrip took your place there

BTW I've PIMPed 3 more albums of Dead Can Dance, but I've made mistake in title: I've written that it's _part 3_ instead of _part 4_
I hope it won't make much trouble.


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2006)

lol UCrip is awesome XD

Dont worry about it mate, People will stil check it. If you want though, I can re forward it to the list with the correct title if you dont have the time =]


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

you're probably right, they will check it.

And if not LOL too bad. 

I'm planning to send to everyone list of every DcD I've uLed, but only after I'll uL 3 lives, and some random rare tracks and colaborations.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

The prodigy has returned.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

LOL moe U posted the same post twice 

check last post on previous page.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Dance my minions, dance until you fall over in exhaustion...


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

I can't dance


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah, forums are messing up for me

did you hear that fly buzzing by? I think it hummed "i returned" or something like that


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

-starts up the chainsaw- Let's cut down that tree you call morning wood of yours, Moe.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

It is a tree, a big firm black oak tree

XD

Anyhoo, Olaf, if you can't dance, then simply gyrate until you fall down.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

With branches sticking out of it.

So how're you, Cata? And if you can't dance, it's not your fault, blame your skin-colour.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Dude, I'm Irish, and I can bust moves that make women turn into gooey puddles.

Don't blame the skin colour, blame NASDAQ.

And I, I am damn fine right now.

I mean, didn't you see my post? 34! Doom albums.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

You must be wearing diapers right about now.

And I can imagine it now; 'Catatonic - Lord Of The Dance'. I bet you look fetching in tights.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

I was on my cousin wedding and after I drank ap. 1 liter of vodka I felt like dancing, but LOL I realised that I don't know how

Maybe I should go to some course, or sth. Mybe then I will be able to bust some ubber moves


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't wear tights, constricts the flow to my brain.

But I can bust a mad move in a skirt.

MAD moves.

Edit: Any man with half a brain will take dance lessons, be it swing, or otherwise.

Edit #2: Men who can swing dance are sex-gods. trust me here.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

I wish I could see that


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

If I still go to Denmark this Summer I will be getting dance lessons, I'm afraid. I'm better at listening to music than moving to it.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

lucky you, I have no no cash for dance lessons right now.


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I don't wear tights, constricts the flow to my brain.
> 
> But I can bust a mad move in a skirt.
> 
> ...



Swing rules. One of the best moments in my stay in the usa was going to jazz clubs to swing with friends. Best time a person could ever wish for.

I need to go jazz clubbing before I leave.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm shite at dancing, in any case.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

It's a skill that's learnable.

Just like being able to masturbate while running.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 3, 2006)

Everyones posting here all of the sudden.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

I prefer sitting and I just don't feel comfortable while dancing, I prefer to stay stationary.


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2006)

Cata's multi tasking abilites never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

They amazed the police too.

>.>

Anyhoo.

Hah.

Will be doing another Seminal Album tonight, as I have an evening off, and sweet - all to do.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> It's a skill that's learnable.
> 
> *Just like being able to masturbate while running.*


That has to be hard:amazed I can't even masturbate with my left hand (at least not effeciently enough)

And I know it's learnable, that's why I wanna learn it on some course

Edit: U post to damn fast!!


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2006)

I need to get of my lazy arse and continue my mali collection. I'm definaitly going to do one tomorrow.

EDIT *raises his left wanking arm*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

A real skill is the two hand switch off, with out ever losing rhythm.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Cata, you never stop to amaze me.  Anyways, I need to get my hand to start vibrating like BB King can, rather than being able to masturbate with it.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

hah

get epilepsy.

XD

I'm going to hell if there is one.


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2006)

Should we expect the *Cata's Guide To Wanking: Techinques and Solutions For Everyday Life Situations* being published soon?

I'm willto bet my left arm that an entire chapter will revolve on "_Maximaizing your pleasure while being chased by a dulldog and and with both arms tied behind yoyr back_" XD


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm spinning Shpongle for the second time in a row. I just can't get enough.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Cata, you're not only going to hell, you will be ruling one of the circles there.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

"My David don't you worry
This cold world is not for you
So rest your head upon me
I have strength to carry you"

Hi Dave, sup?


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't worry Cata, If U'll go to hell cuz of wanking, maybe in hell they let U wank to? who knows.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Chapter One: How to Get the Most Out of Your Hands
Chapter Two: Concealing the Act
Chapter Three: Pleasure on the Run
Chapter Four: I'm a Little Busy, Come Back Later

XD

And if I can rule a circle of Hell it's gonna be one big ass party.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Nothing much, yourself? ...the fuck is your name, anyway? XD


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> I'm spinning Shpongle for the second time in a row. I just can't get enough.



You will have a new shpongle record in about 5 mintues


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

My name is Will. My brother is also called Dave you know, just thought I'd let you in on that tidbit.

How about Chapter 5: Security. This would be about securing your room from people walking in, like the old 'sock on the doornob' thing, and would prevent such incidents as the 'fishing rod' one, which some guy made a post about in the BH.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

What about Chapter 6: Sharpshooting?

And alright, Will.  My name is actually Davey, but you'd be surprised about how many people find pronouncing that last letter so tiring.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

Maybe "Chapter 7: How to do it in public places and not get caught"?

Edit: it's like a contest, who will post faster.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

I LIKE Chapter 6

Nice thinking


As to 5, I think that's covered under I'm Busy, Come Back Later


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Chapter 7, subchapter 5: How to put your marksmanship into use


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

Cata, your avy somehow fits to the topic of hmm... sharpshooting


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Olaf, I demand to be quoted in your sig! One of my lines in a hip-hop thread was priceless, priceless I say!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

The up close version of my avy tells you "This rat is high on Marijuana"

Then it explains for those not familiar with rat anatomy, that the big scaly thing pointing up is a TAIL.

But it is an awesome pic none the less.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

which hip-hop thread, the latest? (I'm planning to read it)

If I find sth amusing I'll definetly gonna put it in my sig.

Edit:
I know how this pic looks in a close up, but still when U look at it frist thing U think is "OMG rat with huge cock!!" and then U realise that it's a tale.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Theme Song  Thar ya go.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

look at quotes in my sig now


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Good lad.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

I want to take you to a candy shop...then I have a nice, big dark van I'd like to take you for a drive in

>.>

Want some candy?


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

but nothing more will fit in my sig I even wanted to highlightsome phrases in your quote, but I couldn't


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Let's go, but you'd better have some good tunes in your car, Cata.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

Dave and Cata, in a van
Cata will make Dave a man
Squatting in the van on all fours
He'll make Dave cry out for mores!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Heh, I'm used to Moe, doubt Cata will be much bigger than that.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

wow that was good


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Enter my van
said cata to dave
you and i
we'll have our own personal rave
I got some shpongle in stereo
and some candy in dashboard
lust in my eyes
and and in my pants
a special surprise


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

And I take it it's up to Dave to find out how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie roll.


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm speachless


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

For some unknown reason I now have a craving for jawbreakers. Cata, bust out your balls of steel.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

*pulls em out*

*dances away*

Can't touch these..nanana na nana

*bust a move*

can't touch these


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Can I suck on 'em, then?


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

and my flatmates are afraid that our jokes are to gay, they should see U two


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Nope, these babies are only for special people.

Like 'special' people

You know, like the Olsen Twins or Hillary Duffs mom


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

I am not the least worried about what the world thinks of my sexuality.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey, I'm Special *ED!*, doesn't that count for anything?

And I'm comfortable enough with my sexuality, and if you stay at these forums long enough, you should to. Or atleast everyone in the old Beck FC did.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

Cata's balls are private only,
It's making Dave all sad and lonely.
Olaf's mates are feeling freaky,
Dave just wants to see Cata's beaky.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Will has found his poetic side
Exploring and exploiting others' self
Speaking of candy, queers and vans
Cata busting moves and nuts while teabagging corperate whores
While Dave fails at writing


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

That's good Dave, I like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

-bows- Thank you, thank you.

I still blow monkey balls, but still.

Edit: Yes, this is in the metaphorical sense of it, you sick fucks.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

It's only metaphorical
c ause the last monkey he asked out on a date told him 'I have to wash my hair this month'

XD


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

you'll hit 3000 post soon Dave


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

Dave sucks monkey ball
Some big, some small
Monkeys round the world will come
To see Dave and have some fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

MOE! DAMN IT! I TOLD YOU NOT TO TELL ANYONE ABOUT IT! >_<

Why does it seem like _I'm_ always the one who gets the piss taken out of him, anyway? xD


----------



## olaf (Mar 3, 2006)

Will, U amaze me more and more

I've got new shponlged from moe. Yay! I'll dl it right after I'll get up.
Now I've gotta go, it's half past 1 in the morning in my place.
See ya.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Peace bro.

Well, people try and take the piss outta me, but I do it better than anyone else.

Nobody can mock Cata as well as Cata can mock Cata.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Y'know, Moe needs to get his dreads flead regulary.

Self mockery is a good thing, unless your name is Moe.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

On a side note, to all our favourite regs in here, moe and I have a special surprise for you guys, thta I will likely unveil for yall some time tonight

and trust me, it's just the tiniest tip of what will be one big ass-kicking iceberg.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

....this is going to fuck up what ever space I have left on my HD, isn't it?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Eventually yes, but not directly no.

Just trust me, it's the beginning of something awesome.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

As they monkeys have their fun
Something glistens in the sun
And Cata falls out of the sky
Beating the monkeys till they die.
Then with that done he rescues Dave
They run off to a music rave.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

I have 1.3 gB of free space left, will that be enough?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Well let me put it like this.

Indirectly in the long run that space will be eaten up, but at no faster a pace than it's already being devoured.

Directly it won't require any space on your HD.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Some great fucking iceberg, I'm the Titanic. But with out that fucktard Di Caprio and all that emo shit.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

The surprise will be anounced tonight following my Seminal Undefinable Album #7 pimpage

Which ofcourse

will fucking rock.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Will it be another Sigh?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Nope.

Nice guess though.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke   	344
Maho 	236
moe 	221
Catatonik 	211
less 	150
jkingler! 	135
Kageyoshi 	115
Keramachi 	110
Gimmp Jow 	103
Toiletnojutsu 	99
jef88 	89
Dysphoria_Chi 	59
Erkekjetter 	52
Mind Power 	50
Sid 	47
sunshine and gasoline 	39
RyanfromtheShire 	34
SimpatiK 	31
Pulmonary Archery 	29
Teszandrus 	29
o0oEnderIlleso0o 	28
DemonEyes 	24
hokageryu 	23
Olaf 	22
Jedi Mind Tricks 	21
peK 	16
NaraShikamaru 	15
NaRa 	15
DyersEve 	14
Ryu 	11
Powerman 	10
skmt999 	8
.ShinigamI. 	8
Chauronity 	7
fair trade 	5
Kuchiki Byakuya 	5
lesserhumyn 	4
theskyisfallin 	3
Amæthσn 	3
Niabingi 	3
Jink 	3
goldfishofhate 	2
Nybarius 	2
kapsi 	2
Moridin 	1
kakkai 	1
organizedcrime 	1
Yusura 	1
.snK 	1
sonnie_skies 	1
Kurapica 	1
explicitkarma 	1

Oh yeah, I own. \m/


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

Number #7, hells yeah! I love this music place, it feels like a nice community. No tards in it either.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

I am, the heavy weight champion of t3h wab.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

Dave posts the most in this thread
Without him would it surely be dead?
We laugh at the funny goings on
Whilst Maho talks about her thong.
Cata smoothtalks all the ladies 
With his with and charm
Whilst moe pimps us with some music
Some old guy singing country in his barn.
But without Dave here to make us laugh
We would all be very sad
For he is the one with style to spare
We all know he's a cad.


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 3, 2006)

*snapping*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

As promised, the beginning of something big.

Touse|\|

The first steps towards our music geek site.

Slowly, and I do mean slowly, we are building what will, one day, be Teh Greatest Music Site EvaR....

Mind you, we are both procrastinators...so, slooooooowly.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Could it be, Cata, the revolution of main-stream music?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Fuck the mainstream

Seriously

let it continue to devour itself, our goal is to continue to highlight the awesomeness hidden in the underground and around the world.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Ah well.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Trippy.

Very trippy.

But honestly, what the hell did you think we were going to do?

Start promoting Hilary Duff?

We are music geeks, not musicians, ave to work with whatever is available...and frankly, the mainstream has virtually nothing worth talking about.

When things come along that are, they will be included.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

Cool Cata, mind if I call myself something else there? I was thinking of Lazarus.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

No, Cata, I was thinking more along the lines of making underground main-stream, when I said revolution. Just setting the standards of music in normal society higher than they are now.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh that.

Well, we do that automatically XD

Ultimately, it is my goal to expose as many people as possible to the possibilities out there.

From MF Doom, to Emperor, Issa Bagayogo to Matisyahu...the forum is really just a first step, primarily to provide us a kick in the ass, and give us a storage place until we have enough real material to begin the site proper. Which, in the end will include radio stations, reviews, articles, interviews, comics, links...

And Kage, go for it, I've been through a few handle changes on-line myself. Though I use Catatonik for virtually everything these days.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

I go by Lord Of D, Dr. Hobo and Cinder And Smoke.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

I was thinking of a non-manga/anime related name. Then I remembered how much I fell in love with this Porcupine Tree song as soon as I heard it. It was kind of a life-changing song for me.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

It is a most awesome track.

\m/


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

Not just \m/, but


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 3, 2006)

I always take so long to think of cool usernames. 

But man, Cata this looks great.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks bro

Remember it's not just I.

I'd crack if I had to approach a project of this magnitude alone. No, moe get's to share in the glory and pain..and anyone who brings us articles, reviews, etc...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't forget me, the resident underage awesomeness who knows some shit about some music.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, I haven't forgotten.

But a while back I put out a call for articles/reviews..and no one delivered 

So, I assumed it would be moe and I beating our skulls against the wall until our oozing blood wrote articles on it.

XD


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 3, 2006)

This is really exciting. 

Decided on a username: Alsvartr.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, articles are kinda hard for me as I am complete and utter shite with genres. But, I guess I could make some, if you give me decent info on the desired subject.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

I still see myself as a learner, I'm far behind all of you


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't worry too much about the articles, I'll pressure the hardcore music geeks for those, reviews and so on though, those I'll take.

And in the areas, like the Myspace sticky thread, go to town, if you know of good ones, please, post em.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Anyways, I'm off to bed. I can offer my services to write some 'So you're new to good music, huh?'-guides, if so needed.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

That would be nice Dave. I'm off to bed too, it's 3am. Night everyone.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2006)

Awesome.

Give it a run, and let the creation begin.


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

I registered to the forum (as Olaf) but I have to say that those adds are eww, but the worst thing is: I'm using firefox, and when each page loads I have a prompt "Use IE mothafucka!"


----------



## cygnus (Mar 4, 2006)

lets all sing lovin' you by minnie riperton


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

This thread lacks life with out me.


----------



## Sid (Mar 4, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> I registered to the forum (as Olaf) but I have to say that those adds are eww, but the worst thing is: I'm using firefox, and when each page loads I have a prompt "Use IE mothafucka!"



yah, that pop-up is annoying. And IE is shit.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

You really get that pop-up?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, 'tis farking annoying. Also, I demand S-modship.


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Yes, 'tis farking annoying. Also, I demand S-modship.


I agree.


Ok, maybe I dun wanna modship (I'll beg for that when there will be over 50 memebers)


----------



## Voynich (Mar 4, 2006)

if anyone gets modship it's me for brightening up Cata's..day. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

That's code for sexual favours, I take it?


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

but Dave, Cata was immune to your recent sexual assaults.
So what will you do?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, but Maho has two planets to aid her.

Which reminds me, have you raised the rent yet?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 4, 2006)

hehe 

It'll be hard to beat me when it comes to that. And they're not planets. I think "truly magnificent tits" was the phrase used ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Only if you like them bigger than your head, but I take it you give a mighty fine titjob.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 4, 2006)

Not my fault you have a tiny head bitch xP


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Too bad you don't think with your breasts.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh you bitter little man : <


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

To quote Oasis:



			
				Oasis 'Don't Look Back In Anger' said:
			
		

> So I start a revolution from my bed
> 'Cause you said the brains I had went to my head


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

come on people be nice


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

We are being nice, Jef, or atleast I mean very little of what I say.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

i know that Dave 
i just wanted to sound like an adult XD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

You failed. =O


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

noooo 
at least i can make it as a crybaby


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

No, you already failed as that, too.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

*fails at life*
boehoe T__T
*goes to cut him self*


----------



## less (Mar 4, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> *fails at life*
> boehoe T__T
> *goes to cut him self*


Failing at life, succeeding at emo. It's amazing how often those two goes hand in hand.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

indeed 
nah i'm not into that emo stuff
*artist all the way*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Jef is an emo fucktard. =D


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

No i'm not XD

i'm an artist with a crazy mind and with a good music taste XD
you pink shirted emo tard


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

No, I'm awesomeness embodied in a pink shirted man.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

i thought that was like the same


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, ya can't really put emo and awesome in the same sentence, unless the word 'not' or something similair is present.


----------



## less (Mar 4, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> No, I'm awesomeness embodied in a pink shirted man.


It's a paradox! Like when someone says "this stament is false".


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Blow me, Less.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> No, I'm awesomeness.
> *emo died* in a pink shirted man.


so an emo dude crawled up your ass and died  
paradoxes are cool


----------



## less (Mar 4, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Blow me, Less.


Aren't you rushing things a little? Whatever happened to dinner and a movie?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

I consider you a cheap date.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

I will buy you lots of booze, though.


----------



## less (Mar 4, 2006)

You're on!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

The booze did it for you, huh. xD


----------



## less (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm warming up my tastebuds for your man-juice as we speak, hobo.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

Less you have a good taste
my dad has the same bottle i think
rather good stuff


----------



## less (Mar 4, 2006)

"Rather good" is a vast understatement my man. Glenfiddich is "rather good", Lagavulin is a mouth orgasm.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

You can have my share.


----------



## Sid (Mar 4, 2006)

Maho: 

Mu 100 tour featuring Venetian Snares & Mu Ziq

15/06 Holland, Amsterdam @ Paradiso

Step this way please


----------



## Voynich (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you love!

*checks*


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> "Rather good" is a vast understatement my man. Glenfiddich is "rather good", Lagavulin is a mouth orgasm.


i cant stand alcohol that good 
thats it


----------



## less (Mar 4, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> i cant stand alcohol that good
> thats it


Pity. NF needs more drunk shitheads and fewer berating cunt kids who spends twenty hours a week on anime, collects hentai, discusses which martial art is better for hurting people, and still thinks anyone who smokes or drinks are throwing away their lives. (not saying that you are of the latter)

EDIT: less, killing convos since jan. 2005


----------



## Sid (Mar 4, 2006)

This guy knows how to drink:


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

^respect for the guy.

My friend drank 0,5 l beer in 9 sec. but I have no photo (or video)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll stick to ruining my kidneys with cola.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 4, 2006)

My liver looks like swiss cheese.

When I die, I want my liver removed, and fried up for my friends (it'll get ya drunk)


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 4, 2006)

I have spent the past few years beating my liver into submission it hasnt been an easy task but if you practice enough you can eventually drown out its cries (preferrably with more alcohol).

oh ans yay for me im seeing the mystery jets next week..


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 4, 2006)

BOOOOOZE

Lagavulin is an excellent drink, though the scots don't really know whiskey, not like the Irish anyways.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> BOOOOOZE
> 
> Lagavulin is an excellent drink, though the scots don't really know whiskey, not like the Irish anyways.


Dude, my half-irish mate would love you. He's always going on about the superiority of Irish whiskey. I haven't tried either. I went to a real ale festival at my uni a few days ago though, good s***.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> This guy knows how to drink:




*sigh* 
it had to be a belgian guy
there goes the reputation


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

They're making a Scottish whiskey of 70%, supposedly it'll be done in five years.

And Cata, what about your blood, that'd get them drunk.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 4, 2006)

Irish Whiskey (atleast the good ones) is like swallowing an all female orgy involving Elizabeth Hurley, Sung Hi Lee, etc...

Tastegasm.

Edit: I'm donating my blood to an Irish distillery to brew a new type of whiskey.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 4, 2006)

xD  I think cata's sperm will prolly be alcoholic too ne?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Cata's sperm is so alcoholic I bet Maho's baby would need a liver transplant before it was born.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

I didn't know Maho was capable of giving birth.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

If she can't those boobs will be totally wasted.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 4, 2006)

xD

Both statements are incorrect.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Nah, she has people she gets laid with to play with those. And ofcourse she does so herself, and show them on cam.

On another note, we should have a Music Department Regulars tag or summat. =D


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Regulars tag? I'm afraid I don't follow.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 4, 2006)

Go die Dave xD


Mt boobs are great devices to cheer up people ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

And they're hypnotic, look at them juggle.... -stares- 

And I ment a regulars tag for people like you, Cata, Moe, Jos, just people who somewhat use the Music Dept as a home on NF or summat.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 4, 2006)

Like a stamp of "ultimate awesomeness" ;p


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

What's a tag? A banner?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Exactly. Though we'll need a custom one for each member, so wannabe's don't get any. XD


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds really good Dave.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

In the end we should get special mod powers with our badges/tags, but the the latter will do for now.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't know if anyone cares, but my computer fried so I haven't been posting and wont be for a bit...I gotta get a new motherboard then I'm back in business.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

That sucks man. But I would feel a lot better if you handed that Guild over to me. =D


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Guild? As in WoW?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Guild as in guitar.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh, my bad. I'm such a geek, good thing I'm past my WoW phase though.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

I only played WoW in the final four days of the BETA. Was a Pally, god I had fun with the massive ammounts of lag.


----------



## less (Mar 4, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Lagavulin is an excellent drink, though the scots don't really know whiskey, not like the Irish anyways.


I beg to differ (With the second statement, not the first). although, to be honest, i haven't really immersed myself in Irish whiskey as I have in Scotch whisky (although I'm enough of a geek to know that they spell it differently). If Jameson is a good Irish whiskey, I don't like Irish whiskey.

On the music department tag issue, who would decide when someone deserves one?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, you would know if someone contributes to the department, visits reguraly and such.


----------



## less (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, but, does a tribunal of existing music dep. regulars have to deem someone worthy, or what?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Perhaps, there are some members that could be the Tribunal, such as Moe, Cata, Jos and whom ever else.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 4, 2006)

There's already enough judgment in here without ACTUALLY labeling people.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

I've only contibuted two albums to this place so far.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

You mean to say you do not being labled as a Music Dept. Regular, Kingler?!


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm currently dLing *rome* (tv) so I noticed. Maybe now I'll be able to dL some David Bowie Albums from rapid, I never had the time before


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

The Rome Tv series? That was pretty good, a bit dramatised for use for studying. Good for normal people though.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 4, 2006)

BOWIE! =D Oh yeahhhhhhhh~


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

I have some Mars Volta live concert but honestly I didn't give it a proper spin. *Frances the Mute* was so good that I couldn't take more of their awsomness


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Man, I would love you for ever if you could pimp me Frances, I only have a few songs off of it.

And I'm talking about a live-show video, which should proove to be most awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Got AIM? AIM is good for transferring.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Har har har. That's quite sucky.


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

tell me about it I really wnated to see this movie


----------



## Larethian (Mar 4, 2006)

Yo, i've got a small question - do you happen to know Tesco Value - a young art-rock band from Danemark? Olaf if you're (i can't recall now from which city you are) from Cracow you may've seen the concert in Alchemia!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Tesco Value? WTF? That's the bog standard food at my supermarket - Tesco!


----------



## Larethian (Mar 4, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Tesco Value? WTF? That's the bog standard food at my supermarket - Tesco!


Yeah i know i've got the same supermarket in here... But the leader of the group has some kind of weird sense of humour and named the band just like that. His name is Czeslaw Mozil and he's a polish expatriate.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Are the CDs and merchandise dirt cheap?

If you have any of their music, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah I'm from Cracow, but I seldom go to any concerts (gotta change that). I live rather far (mieszam za Borkiem Faleckim, os. Kliny) and usually I'm to lazy to go to any concers


----------



## jkingler (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, Olaf, or anyone in here, for that matter:

Have you read Berserk before? If not, I think you should.


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

I didn't read it, even though I want to, but I'm dLing movies or music instead of manga
BTW I got some strange PM from guy named kurac, did he hit anyone else?


----------



## Larethian (Mar 4, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Are the CDs and merchandise dirt cheap?
> 
> If you have any of their music, I'd love to hear it.


Actually there's almost no merchandise and it's hard to find their cd (quite niche group) but i've got the album (they're working on the second one). You'll hear it but i've got to search for this cd - i think that you'll be able to hear it tomorrow 'cause it's quite late in here (Poland) 
Another fact is that i've got their cd which was created in their early times, after one year the group split up, then Czeslaw Mozil and one of the previous players started to play with some new guys - now their music is more "spicy", it's becoming real rock with some elements of art - rock. Sorry it looks complicated but i'm a bit tired...


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 4, 2006)

If anyone's interested, just got my hands on a Tribute to Elliott Smith from Portland album. I'll pimp if anyone wants. =)


----------



## jkingler (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll take you up on that offer, PA.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 4, 2006)

Excellent, It'll be up in a somewhat tomorrow. XO!


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2006)

For everyone who enjoyed Buena Vista Social club, Ibrahim Ferrer , cuban music in general and afro-cuban jazz, I have something that will blow every cell in your being.

EDIT: SEND THE TRIBUTE!!!


----------



## Crowe (Mar 5, 2006)

*J/Kingler*: Do you have Jazzanova? I thought you said that you liked Instrumental, and I just noticed that I had it uploaded already.


----------



## Sublime (Mar 5, 2006)

Pulmonary Archery said:
			
		

> If anyone's interested, just got my hands on a Tribute to Elliott Smith from Portland album. I'll pimp if anyone wants. =)



I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 5, 2006)

TRIBUTE FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 5, 2006)

> J/Kingler: Do you have Jazzanova? I thought you said that you liked Instrumental, and I just noticed that I had it uploaded already.


Nope, I surely do not, but I am interested, I'll tell you that much. 

Tell you what, you give me that, and I will (metaphorically speaking) get off my ass and pimp some Hooverphonic. XD


----------



## Crowe (Mar 5, 2006)

Ellioth Smith makes me sad, and I dont like to be sad. ):


			
				jkingler! said:
			
		

> Nope, I surely do not, but I am interested, I'll tell you that much.
> 
> Tell you what, you give me that, and I will (metaphorically speaking) get off my ass and pimp some Hooverphonic. XD


Send you. Yeah, please slap me one of those albums with some ketchup & bread.

Edit: Oh and I'm uploading Thievery Corporation -The Mirror Conspiracy atm, so if anyone is intrested just say so. I won't send it to the whole 'pimp'-ge group since I know that most of them won't even check it out and that It'll just take place in their inbox. 

Anyway, this is an awesome album.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 5, 2006)

I only have The Cosmic Game, so...I'm game. 

*shoots self for poor-punning*


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 5, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Nope, I surely do not, but I am interested, I'll tell you that much.
> 
> Tell you what, you give me that, and I will (metaphorically speaking) get off my ass and pimp some Hooverphonic. XD



Mmm. Blue Note ANYTHING is amazing!


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2006)

^ 12 to the 3

now THIS is a video clip to enjoy
 Click Here if you want to see the drunkness!! *no it not bad!! it funny!!!  

coltrane was such a cool cat.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay for the Trane.

A fucking genius.

Edit: Catas leg tattoo is now officially un-fucking-believably AWESOME.

And it's only half done.

BUT SWEET MOTHER OF ZOMBIES JESUS!

It sex in ink form.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 5, 2006)

^Scan a pic of that sexy leg for us?


----------



## olaf (Mar 5, 2006)

yeah. I'd like to see that tattoo


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Me too.

More music!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 5, 2006)

To anyone who likes Metal or Punk:

Check out Berserk. Seriously. It is way the fuck metal and punkasfuck, too.

If you can't figure out where to go to get it, ask me, I guess. XD

P.S. If you don't like Metal or Punk, you still may love this series. 

P.P.S. I don't get anything out of this project aside from satisfaction that I am doing good work and sharing great stuff. Kind of like the Music Department, except I get less music out of this deal.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2006)

Kingler is producing Berserk Propaganda!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 5, 2006)

Correction: PROPERGANDA.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Mar 5, 2006)

I love Berserk.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 5, 2006)

the best properganda there is
continues on gutts drawing
wile listening to coheed and cambria


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd rather see Desperado again.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 5, 2006)

it was great 

thanks again for remembering me that it was on tv last night


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll add it to your bill.


----------



## Sid (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm going to see Death Cab For Cutie this wednesday.

I almost forgot the gig was this week. Luckily, one of my mates reminded me yesterday. 

w00t!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

there will be images of my tattoo up tonight or tomorrow, probably on the Obsessed forum though.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 5, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> I'm going to see Death Cab For Cutie this wednesday.
> 
> I almost forgot the gig was this week. Luckily, one of my mates reminded me yesterday.
> 
> w00t!



;] good band. My brother really likes them aswell!


----------



## olaf (Mar 5, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> there will be images of my tattoo up tonight or tomorrow, probably on the Obsessed forum though.


Nice, and Obsessed forum needs two things:
1. more ppl
2. more posts

BTW: Is it me, or did Obsessed forum crashed?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2006)

Olaf, can you try to up Frances The Mute for me again?


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 5, 2006)

*Christopher O'Riley - True Love Waits*. If you love Radiohead, you got to have this album. He's also has a tribute to Elliott, *"home to oblivion: an elliott smith tribute"* out.

If possible that anyone has these, if you could pimp it..I would love you for eternity =D


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, that'll be fine.


----------



## olaf (Mar 5, 2006)

I've uLed it so PM should by any moment now Dave


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks man.


----------



## less (Mar 5, 2006)

A little heads up: Seeing how Olaf, Cata and Moe all have their own multi-part pimp-series, I'm starting one. I'll try and keep it educational, so it will only last three or four pimps. Writing it as we speak. 

Let the speculation begin! [/pretendinganyonegivesadamn]


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Pimp series? I don't think I can do that, hmmm. Maybe I shall consult Cata. he is my sensei.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 5, 2006)

I know!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 5, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> A little heads up: Seeing how Olaf, Cata and Moe all has their own multi-part pimp-series, I'm starting one. I'll try and keep it educational, so it will only last three or four pimps. Writing it as we speak.
> 
> Let the speculation begin! [/pretendinganyonegivesadamn]



Post modern scandinavian jazz ?


----------



## less (Mar 5, 2006)

Not even close, babe.


----------



## Sublime (Mar 5, 2006)

Alright!   I finally got a chance to d/l the Mono albums and the tribute to Elliot, I had some bandwidth problems this morning.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

_"sharingan can't just copy evrything only movements"_

Tattoo images.



It goes from near the top of my butt cheek, to just below my knee cap.

Note, the purple in the image isn't colouring

It's bruising XD


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Ahh, Elliot Smith is 'teh sheznit'. What's he doing these days? I only have one album of his.


----------



## less (Mar 5, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Ahh, Elliot Smith is 'teh sheznit'. What's he doing these days? I only have one album of his.


He's dead, dude


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> He's dead, dude


No way!  I must find more of his music to pay homage to this awesome musician.


----------



## less (Mar 5, 2006)

There's heaps of guys here that will help you out with that one. I think moe has it all, if not more.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 5, 2006)

Sjeesh Yoshi, you're late xD  The "elliott is dead" phrase has come up like 5 million times before...


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

Start spreading the word about the Obsessed forums peeps

The people hit that site, the more moe and I have to actually work and not procrastinate

XD


----------



## less (Mar 5, 2006)

obsessed forums?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

[Scramble!]​_Kage​_Kara​_Mamoru​_-​_06​_[002D5F28].avi

Check it my brother.

The beginning of moe and I's massively overwhelming project.


----------



## less (Mar 5, 2006)

aaaaand I'm registered. What's the plans for this little baby, then?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

That's the base point for what one day will be the best fucking music site on the internet

or the reason moe and I end up in an institution.

Either way.


----------



## less (Mar 5, 2006)

When your check list of life looks like this:

[ ] made best music site in internet history
[ ] institutionized

you're all set for a long, rocky ride into the unknown.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

basically.

If moe and I cannot get that project started and off the ground, well.....

No, fuck that. We CAN, and we WILL.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 5, 2006)

Sweetness =O


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

Damn straight.

I admit, it's boggling how big a task we have taken on.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 5, 2006)

Hope it turns out good for you guys, *signs up*


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Mar 5, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Berserk
> 
> Check it my brother.
> 
> The beginning of moe and I's massively overwhelming project.



You could put it in your sig. 

/joins


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually.

heh, yeah

I was going to do that yesterday but got sidetracked.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 5, 2006)

Well fucking damn.

Took me 50 tries to finally see this page thanks to my crappy internet. Less prolly went offline by now aye?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

Seems like it.

You're too slow.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 5, 2006)

Do not mock my dying internet you mean bastard >.<  This is so fucking annoying. I've seen more 404 and unable to find page pages in the last 5 hours than i have in the 2 years before ._.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

That majorly sucks. Is it better now Maho?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 5, 2006)

Uhm no. Internet keep signing me off at each page I open, I can't even get on msn cause internet doesn't stay on long enough for me to sign on xD


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

Teh Intarnet don' like maho.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 5, 2006)

And what are you Europeans up so late? 

Well, Maho-chan, the intraweb has been sucking as of late, you ain't the only one.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm up late because I'm writing a piss-poor essay to hand in tomorrow. Pete Philly, Nujabes and others are helping me cope.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

Nujabes is so awesome.

Like foreplay, sex, and a post-coital smoke all rolled into one down feather soft package.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm listening to the radio and they're playing the Ghostbusters theme tune, OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG! 

Coolness ecstasy....


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a heavy metal cover of that track actually
or...atleast I used to
apparently it's not on my hard drive anymore.

But the bands name is Xentrix


----------



## Crowe (Mar 5, 2006)

World's End Rhapsody >= Sex


----------



## jkingler (Mar 5, 2006)

World's End Rhapsody? Are they anything like WEG?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 6, 2006)

Haha, nah. I meant Nujabes - World's End Rhapsody ^^


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2006)

Finally got around to Shpongle, it's pretty darn good!


----------



## Neenah (Mar 6, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> Check it my brother.
> 
> The beginning of moe and I's massively overwhelming project.


 
What a great idea! 
*will join*
Hope it turns out good. Wish you guys good luck. +.+


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 6, 2006)

It will turn out good.

Why?

because we are obsessed, and channeling obsession is fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't forget the dangerously high levels of pure awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 6, 2006)

Billy Bragg>All of you.


----------



## Sid (Mar 6, 2006)

I would sign up to the Obsessed forum, but I'm still getting the "this forum is optimized for IE" pop-up on every page.

Which annoys me intensly. And so does IE


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 6, 2006)

IE = *barf*

firefox ftw.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 6, 2006)

IE > firefox users' mother's.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 6, 2006)

You should get rid of that annoying pop up :L 

Moe, Cata :L


:L:L:L:L:L


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 6, 2006)

=) 

I'm liking your pimp series btw.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Olaf, would you happen to have the The Mars Volta album 'A Missing Chromosome'?


----------



## olaf (Mar 6, 2006)

why thank You toilet. I asume that you mean my DcD pimping ([polish attack] is fine in my opinon but is short right now, so be prepared that I'll hit U with some polish music)

No Dave I don't have it I only have Frances, Tremulant EP, and "Live.@.Emo's.in.Austin,.Texas.3-10-03"  I wish I had more


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 6, 2006)

It's a bloody free forum at the moment.

Which means I'll do what I can, but I'm unsure if it'll work.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 6, 2006)

:L

Xentrix anyone?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2006)

I have found a picture of Moe cawck on the interwebs. Beware for big pornography is ahead.



I guess Moe likes outdoor sex.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2006)

I've seen bigger.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 6, 2006)

W00t.

that's hawt.

As a heads up people.

I'm going to be porting the pimpage series over to Obsessed rom here on in.

I need to spend more time focussing on the site, and doing my pimpages there will help.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2006)

Aye aye, Cap'n!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 6, 2006)

Heh.

Speaking of which, I should be doing one tonight.

>.>

Possibly.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2006)

Ah well. Anyways, I'm off to bed... Makes me think about Moe and morning wood... -wanders off pondering-


----------



## Voynich (Mar 6, 2006)

lessssss! There you are. Did you like the Xavier Naidoo? Since you're one of the few that actually listened to it >.<


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2006)

....who's Xavier Naidoo?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 6, 2006)

I like Ramstein


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't think I got that link Maho.

Atleast, I don't recall seeing it.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 7, 2006)

Berserk

Please, take the time to read this people.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 7, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> I thought it was weird as hell. I expected something rocky or at least a litte angsty, and what I got was some slick r'n'bish dude serenading in the least slick of all tounges. I guess the name "Xavier" should'a been a hint, but I was surprised, to say the least.
> 
> Hard to get into for me, the old R'n'B hater I am, but I did think "Und" was kinda catchy. (Which is not to say I just put on the album's first track and then turned it off in disgust, mind you, I just liked that one the best.)
> 
> Spun it about five times now.



Well you have to admit, he makes german sound pretty smooth.


----------



## less (Mar 7, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Well you have to admit, he makes german sound pretty smooth.


He does, I admit.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello peoples. DDDD


----------



## Voynich (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so bored. Just finished Gunslinger Girl. Good show maybe, but pretty boring too...=/


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2006)

Go watch the Hellsing OVA.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 8, 2006)

CELEBRATE PEOPLE! Keramachi's 1001st post is upon ye!

w00t w00t!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2006)

HENDRIX! HENDRIX!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2006)

Nevermore should be idolized by everyone.


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Nevermore should be idolized by everyone.



Quoted for it's divine truth.

Congrates on your 1001 post Kera


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2006)

Moe, listen to the Learning, then Sentient 6 one after the other
what a fucking fabulous tale it makes.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 8, 2006)

Does David Hasselhoff sing in German?


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2006)

Ahh yes; the holy trinity of pure musical awesomeness:

Randy Macho Man Savage - Be A Man
Hulk Hogan and The Wrestling Boot Band  - S/T
Steven Seagal - Songs from the Crystal Cave 

Has anyone heard Oscar de la Hoya's record? apperantly you can purchase it for 99 cents only XD


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2006)

....oh dear.


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2006)

Bonnie Prince Billy doesnt sound that bad now does he, eh Cata? 

*stabs msn*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2006)

I dunno, I don't think I will find any appreciation for Bonnie boy.


----------



## olaf (Mar 8, 2006)

If U want sth really horible I can pimp U


----------



## Voynich (Mar 8, 2006)

One more vote for last place and imma cry ._.  


*mopes*  I don't even wanna be in the contest with you emo poets anymore.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2006)

Emo was the only feel I got for the word.

We'll see what the next theme does for me.


----------



## less (Mar 8, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> One more vote for last place and imma cry ._.
> 
> 
> *mopes*  I don't even wanna be in the contest with you emo poets anymore.


There there. We love you to bits.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2006)

Go commit emocide, then. =D


----------



## Voynich (Mar 8, 2006)

Go hang yourself bitch.  I'm not in the mood for your bullshitting.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2006)

That god damn morse code beeping really irritates me.

>.<


----------



## Voynich (Mar 8, 2006)

Me too ..I still haven't found a way to disable it =/


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2006)

The Morse Code banner must die!

DIE I tell you.


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2006)

Entering the contest meant you were will to accept any critism + rating you will get, even if what you wrote was was extremely personal. The word was indeed a difficult one to tackle, but all the more gratifying once you manage to complete a piece, regardles if it was a full one or 2 lines ^.^

Now let's all be good hippys and join in a group hug


----------



## olaf (Mar 8, 2006)

thank god that I'm not in the contest. I don't have to do a group hug *looking at the pic*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2006)

Damn dirty hippies.

>.>

Almost as bad as carnies.


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2006)

You're just jealous >(

I must point out, the ugly one in the middle is Dave


----------



## less (Mar 8, 2006)

Hippies and group hugs are all good. Morse Code adverts are ALL bad.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 8, 2006)

No.

I'm pissed off today. I'm always around to listen to everyone complain, kill themself, cut themself, have problems...anything. At 4am I'm talking to my ex telling him to put down the fucking razor. The next morning I'm listening to someone else who's parents are gonna divorce and he's all shoaken up. Always things like that...with everyone. And when I need some mental backup, half the people that take advantage of me are calling me selfish, don't even respond or just plain tell me to piss off.  

Thank you to people who do listen and tell me the same thing 500 times cause I don't listen, fuck you to people who keep me up at 4am and then accuse me of being selfish. 

[/rant]

=/


----------



## olaf (Mar 8, 2006)

ugly one? which one?
*is bitter cuz he doesn't look much better*


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2006)

I dreamt we were all beautiful and well.

Those who dont provide support to you might have equal troubles which makes them so pissy, so just give them another chance. But if this is a constant pattern they are wankers. Cut all ties with them becuase they will always act that way.



			
				Olaf said:
			
		

> ugly one? which one?
> *is bitter cuz he doesn't look much better*



No one really, I just wanted to take a shot at Dave XD. But dont say that mate,  everyone is eceedingly attractive in their own right ^.^


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 8, 2006)

which one am I?


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> which one am I?



the flower bearing earth child


----------



## olaf (Mar 8, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> everyone is eceedingly attractive in their own right ^.^


Man, that's SO cliche... but so what


----------



## less (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, as much as I love to see this many music dep regulars on at the same time, it's about time I took a few hints my body's been slipping me and get the fuck to bed. Have a tight one, comrades.


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> Man, that's SO cliche... but so what



It does hold some truth to it though 

EDIT: lol, this is wicked
killerkunoichi's ANTI-narusaku AMV

EDITEDIT: Night less, I'll upload those REM reords as soon as they are done =]


----------



## olaf (Mar 8, 2006)

I decided that I'll be so cruel that I'll hit PIMP list with "mandaryna"

Mandaryna - Is infamous polish _singer_, who specializes in disco genre. As a description of her music I'll say that "only Chuck Norris was brave enough to liten to her albums, bot of them"


----------



## Voynich (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm going too. I need sleep


----------



## Sublime (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey guys and gals.


----------



## olaf (Mar 8, 2006)

hey Sublime

Be afraid of EVIL Mandaryna

Edit: But IF U listen to her plz don't neg rep me.


----------



## Sid (Mar 8, 2006)

Death Cab for Cutie were *magnificent*.

moe, they played Title Track =]=]


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2006)

Why do you do this to me! ;_; *stab*

Glad you had a blast mate =D, and stop lurking! *restabs*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 9, 2006)

uploading a new version of two Nevermore songs in one!

The full Sentient Computer story told atlast in one tale.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> No one really, I just wanted to take a shot at Dave XD. But dont say that mate,  everyone is eceedingly attractive in their own right ^.^



YOU FAIL! 

But yeah, beauty is a subjective matter.

"Beauty lays in the eye of the Beholder."


----------



## jkingler (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah. So in the eye of certain beholders, everyone is ugly.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2006)

Yer, pretty much.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 9, 2006)

HSPAs suck big time. I'm about to take my math.


----------



## Sid (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Yoshi (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh I've seen that. Funny as hell, how different is it to jacking off to hentai or anime though?


----------



## olaf (Mar 9, 2006)

hey everyone.

Anybody was brave enough to listen to Mandaryna?
And that link doesn't work for me


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 9, 2006)

Please tell me someone has more Trace Bundy *runs off to request thread*


----------



## olaf (Mar 9, 2006)

good for U Cata. I only listened to part of her tracks on tv and radio, never listened or dLed that album (those short parts of her songs that I heard were enough)

But since some ppl like bad music (maybe to laugh at, dunno) I passed this link.
BTW In Poland there is famous mp3 lurking on the net. It contains live version of one of Mandaryna's songs. But as she usually (always) uses playback, her concert singing isn't that good, it's horrible. Girl can't sing at all.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds awful.

I'll simply let this one pass by.


----------



## cloin (Mar 9, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I'm not usually given to subjecting myself to bad music intentionally.
> 
> Hence why I never DLed Steven Seagal.



You have no idea just how blasphemous this is.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 9, 2006)

I want to be able to play Bristlecone!


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 10, 2006)

Slayer is playing within driving distance from me on July 19th.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hot damn I just ordered Trace Bundy's album _Solomon's Splender_, and for only £7! ($10).


----------



## jkingler (Mar 10, 2006)

^Be sure to UL it for us all once it arrives--if it is anywhere near as good as Bristlecone, many a music addict in the department will be pleased.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 10, 2006)

I will up it as soon as it arrives! I can only do this in 3 weeks when I get home, since it's sent there and I can't up *anything* on my computer at uni. So when I can up it, oh it will be like Christmas day, we will all rejoice!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

MHmmm... I unearthed a Led Zeppelin IV album, original. Anyone care to up I, II,  III, Physical Graphitti or Houses Of The Holy for me? =D


----------



## Neenah (Mar 10, 2006)

*ding*
Exchanged my gothic boots *which they are short, abit high-heel and has metal parts on 'em* for some decent boyish, abit hig-heeled black underground boots from London...which they are fine aswell...but I loved them gothic boots best. Gawd my mom isn't freaked out nomore's after I returned 'em. Sigh I had to give 'em back. <\3 *frustrated*

Olaf: I'm listening to Mandaryna right now. '__'


----------



## olaf (Mar 10, 2006)

scary, isn't it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm listening to Led Zep. =D


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 10, 2006)

I have the whole Led Zeppelin discography.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Can you pimp me some?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll up De-Loused for you, then. It's a killer album.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 10, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Can you pimp me some?



Which ones?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> MHmmm... I unearthed a Led Zeppelin IV album, original. Anyone care to up I, II,  III, Physical Graphitti or Houses Of The Holy for me? =D



Any of the albums noted in the quoted post, besides Led Zeppelin IV.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll try to have I, II, and III up for you by tonight.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh sankyuu! :tickle


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 10, 2006)

Didn't you get my pimpage of _How The West Was Won _?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

I did, awesome pimpage, by the way. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 10, 2006)

What's the Story Morning Glory?!?!? *goes learns solo*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 10, 2006)

Just thought you didn't have it, that's all. Did you read above? I ordered a Trace Bundy album, expect pimpage in a few weeks.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

No idea who that is.

And Oasis is smex, srsly. Though I am still lacking Definitely Maybe, woe is me.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 10, 2006)

You don't know of Trace Bundy? Shame, ask moe for pimpage.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

My HD space is very limited at the moment.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 10, 2006)

Would it help if I said it's worth it?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Most music available here is worth it, that's the problem.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 10, 2006)

But this is reaaaaaally worth it. So much so that I'm actually *buying* an album now.


----------



## Sid (Mar 10, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> No idea who that is.
> 
> And Oasis is smex, srsly. Though I am still lacking Definitely Maybe, woe is me.



:amazed 

402 Super-HQ by Rampage


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 10, 2006)

I've ordered the album Sid!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh, him! Yeah, I know him, seen some vids, great skills.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Wonderful... I just saw the Black Eyed Peas rape Dick Dales 'Miserlou'.


----------

